# 2020 - How's The Weather By You?



## SeaBreeze

Windy, overcast and cool by me, temps in the 40s.


----------



## TravelinMan

Bitter cold with a nasty winter storm on the way.  Coming tonight are sleet, ice and snow. * YUCK*!


----------



## hollydolly

Raining again.. but during the night it was really hot in bed, I was throwing the duvet off . The w/e is forecast to be dry but cold...


----------



## pleinmont

It is raining here at present but the wind is light and it is very mild. We are supposed to have a lot of sun over the weekend, but it will be much colder, with frosts.


----------



## moviequeen1

We had an inch of snow yesterday but it melted in afternoon,high was 39
This morning when I went on my early walk at 6:30 it was 15,with the wind felt like 1,,wearing long underwear
Today,p.sunny temps in the 20's,snow in forecast for weekend.As usual,local 'weather experts'can't figure out how much we'll be getting,so ****** annoying


----------



## connect1

25 degrees and it's snowing 🌨


----------



## Rasputin

32 degrees and maybe a little a little ice, then rain. Typical winter weather here.


----------



## toffee

sunny sunny sunny for January --but bitterly cold Brrrrrrrrr


----------



## Camper6

Snow, snow, and more snow.  It has been snowing every day for a week.  Today the snow isn't falling.  With the wind it's horizontal.


----------



## Rojo

Sunny and warm.


----------



## Ruthanne

We have several inches of snow and I can hear the street sounds from it snowing out there.  It's pretty but I don't want to go out there today...too cold.  It's in the upper 20s.  Going to reach 40 today they say but thinking it might not.  Going to get colder tomorrow.  Brrrr.


----------



## RadishRose

Cold, 20F, mostly cloudy.

Winter storm warnings are in effect in parts of upstate New York, Massachusetts and northern Connecticut, including some west and northwest suburbs of Boston.

I'm just a bit south of middle Connecticut, but even tho' the warning says northern, I'm afraid we'll get some. My family is coming for dinner this evening, but maybe it will be plowed away by then.


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Snow on the way here too, starting at 5:30 but only a couple of inches, so they say!!


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious sunny but chilly  day , we were out most of the day, but as it got dark the temps dropped really quickly.... now at almost 11pm  it's just 1 deg C


----------



## Fyrefox

It's been highly variable in the northeast U.S., with spring-like temps one day, and a "wintery mix" a few days later.  Winter storm "Jacob" ( I think) on us now, with snow followed by sleet and freezing rain...bummer!  And wouldn't "wintery mix" be a great name for an ice cream flavor?


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious sunny morning now...but we woke up to a thick layer of ice over everything. I think it's begun to melt now, although the sun isn't very warm.. high of 45 deg f  ( 7deg C) expected today...


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Woke up to a couple of inches of snow, sun is shining n it’s
going to be in the 40’s today. My yard with dog prints!


----------



## Gardenlover

Currently mid 70's, sunny with blue skies.


----------



## retiredtraveler

-15(f) wind chill. We're going to do a 2 mile walk anyway.....
(-26c for the brits)


----------



## pleinmont

After a very frosty start to the day it is sunny and pleasantly warm.


----------



## RadishRose

We did get about 4 inches in my area. Today so far, 36 and partly sunny.

My grandson stopped by on his way to work at 5:30 am to clean off my car and shovel an area for the dog.

Whatta guy!


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday,we started  out with 3 inches of snow,in afternoon turned to rain,snow began to melt ,high was 40.When I went outside briefly this morning around 6:45 it was 32,a bit breezy
Today snow flurries with wind, high in the 30's
Our snow total so far is 37 inches,below normal,hope it stays that way


----------



## katlupe

Light snow, gray day and 30 degrees.


----------



## chic

We had several inches of snow last night. Long winter this is shaping up to be.


----------



## Sunny

Very cold and windy.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning when I went on my early walk at 6:45,it was 10,with slight wind it felt like 3
Today it will be p.sunny temps in the 20's


----------



## chic

Arctic cold & wind chill.


----------



## Ruthanne

25 today and brrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Llynn

This is the US Pacific NorthWET. Of course it is raining. Need you ask?


----------



## Lc jones

61, sunny but cooler, we will get a cold snap tomorrow....


----------



## connect1

It's 30 degrees and snowing ❄


----------



## pleinmont

It is very overcast today, quite mild and no wind.


----------



## Ken N Tx

35 going to 58 today.


----------



## Camper6

This is the patio area at our apartment.  It's finally stopped snowing for awhile. That fence is 4 feet high.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday was another unseasonable warm day with sun/clouds high 43
This morning when I went for early walk at 6:50 it was 25 ,noticed snow&ice on some sidewalks had melted,better to walk on
Today's forecast cloudy but still warm highs in mid 40's


----------



## Lc jones

75 just came in from sunning..


----------



## Ruthanne

mid 40s and rainy..


----------



## moviequeen1

It was a partly sunny day here yesterday, got to 50-loved it
When I went on my early walk at 6:50,it was drizzling temps in mid 30's.It was nice not having to wear boots for a change.
Alas,the rain is turning to snow by mid afternoon,not expecting much maybe an inch here in city,other areas south will get more which is normal


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Rainy but warm in the high 40’s ☔️


----------



## Ruthanne

In the 30s F this week.  A little snow predicted.  Low wind


----------



## pleinmont

Very sunny, but windy. We had a frost this morning with snow on the far hills.


----------



## hollydolly

It's gloriously sunny, very windy and altho' only  44 deg f it   feels very hot with the sun shining  through the window where I'm sitting .....


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> It's gloriously sunny, very windy and altho' only  44 deg f it   feels very hot with the sun shining  through the window where I'm sitting .....


I love it when it's cold out but the sun beams down on my living room window warming the room!  Wish it was doing that now..


----------



## connect1

25 outside now
Will only get a few degrees warmer and be cloudy today.


----------



## hollydolly

*It's dreary and cloudy , but quite warm with temps at 55 deg*


----------



## pleinmont

It is a sunny morning, a gentle breeze and not too cold.


----------



## Lakeland living

-18c here this morning, cloudy and still dark....lol


----------



## kburra




----------



## moviequeen1

I was bundled up when I went on my early walk at 6:45,it was 17 refreshing with no wind
I wasn't wearing boots since we have no snow 
Today will be p.sunny temps in the mid 30's


----------



## kburra




----------



## saintdave

Australia- what can I say Hot, dry and burning Worse to come Sad


----------



## hollydolly

*Started off sunny, but cold and very windy...now it's Grey, cloudy, cold and windy.... *


----------



## mike4lorie

Weather this winter has been very, very strange, January is usually one of our coldest months, but 23 days have been way above normal, 3 days even, and maybe 4 or 5 very cold... We've only had 2 major snow storms as of so far...  I'm not minding it, but it is strange for this area...


----------



## JustBonee

mike4lorie said:


> Weather this winter has been very, very strange, January is usually one of our coldest months, but 23 days have been way above normal, 3 days even, and maybe 4 or 5 very cold... We've only had 2 major snow storms as of so far...  I'm not minding it, but it is strange for this area...



Down here on the Gulf Coast, there  has not really been any winter weather so far  either. ..   We get cold mornings (high 30's)  and then it warms up to 60-70 often.


----------



## mike4lorie

Bonnie said:


> Down here on the Gulf Coast, there  has not really been any winter weather so far  either. ..   We get cold mornings (high 30's)  and then it warms up to 60-70 often.



How I wish it was more like that!


----------



## hollydolly

*Back to being sunny again... very blue skies, but still very cold and windy.... 🌤🌬*


----------



## ClassicRockr

Well, this weekend will be warm. In fact, we could break a "warm" record on Sunday with a high of 70. Then, on Monday, the bottom drops out and we dip some 40 degrees with snow in the forecast for Monday and Tuesday. Then again, February, March and even April can be very snowy here, especially February/March. When we lived here before, in Parker, our last snow could come on Mother's Day weekend with 6 inches.

Or, what many here will say...……"welcome to Colorado!"


----------



## moviequeen1

When I woke up this morning looked out the window a couple of inches of snow on ground
alas,its back to wearing boots.I went out briefly for a walk around apt complex, the sidewalks were shoveled,temp was 34
The forecast is for rain this afternoon,temps near 40,hoping the snow melts


----------



## Ken N Tx

40 going to 77!!!


----------



## bingo

we just arrived to nc. ...below mtns. ...33 now. .....going to 60...yea!


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk this morning around 6:40 was cloudy temp was 25
Today's forecast sun/clouds temps near 30
Tonight a cold front comes thru WNY,snow then tomorrow  morning freezing rain/rain changing back to snow


----------



## Ken N Tx

One word......WET!!!!!


----------



## charry

Lovely day here today, ..sunny, dry, and 8 degrees , and No wind.....
Just got back from pushing hubby along the seafront......!!
Now , A Big bowl of Carrot and Coriander Soup.....


----------



## hollydolly

*Sunny..  . but chilly at 6 deg C*


----------



## Don M.

Today, in Missouri, and much of the middle of the country, we may have the worst snowstorm of the year.  It should snow all day, and into the early morning, leaving us with 7 or 8 inches by this time tomorrow.  Today is also the Superbowl Victory parade for the Chiefs, in Kansas City.  With estimates as high as a million people descending on the city today, I imagine there will be a real spike in car wrecks on the highways leading to/from the city.


----------



## Pinky

We continue to have one gray day, one sunny day .. with occasional snow, which is supposed to start overnight in through tomorrow. Really can't complain, as so far, winter weather has not been extreme.


----------



## squatting dog

Woke up to a dusting of the white stuff.   Much as I dislike cold, I always love the site of fresh fallen snow. Makes everything look so pure.


----------



## moviequeen1

Last night we got a couple inches of snow
When I went on my early morning walk around 6:45,wore Yaktraks around my boots.It wasn't bad walking except for some sidewalks which had not been shoveled yet,including the ones in front of my apt building-annoying
The forecast  today is a little freezing rain/rain/back to snow by afternoon temps in 30's


----------



## RadishRose

Cold, rainy. Tomorrow rain but temps go up to 50- yes!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Six inches of fresh snow overnight, freezing rain later today and another six to eight inches of snow is due overnight tonight.

We are about a foot and a half below our normal snowfall this year.


----------



## Lakeland living

bit of snow here, bit of snow there but lots more south of me....☃❄


----------



## toffee

heavy frost earlier ' lovely day no clouds bitterly cold ..no winds.


----------



## bingo

we're  down in North Carolina  for my husband  to do a project for his company. ...buckets....just an all out assault  of rain.....thunder....lightning. ..the works


----------



## hollydolly

*Glorious sunny day... . I've washed the windows inside and out, and all the windows are open upstairs and down to let the air circulate everywhere. Little chilly, but doesn't feel too bad  7 deg C ( 44 f) currently....  *


----------



## ClassicRockr

This shows part of the hood of our Durango where I took off snow from Monday evening into Tuesday afternoon. We got more than a couple of inches, that's for sure! I took off about 3 inches of snow on Monday afternoon that started early Monday AM. 
Now, Thursday, forecasters are calling for more snow tonight into Friday evening and some next week.
Yesterday, Wednesday, morning at 6:30 it was -6 degrees. 

We moved from northeastern Florida, back to Colorado, for this? Yep!


----------



## fuzzybuddy

This has been, so far, a remarkable quiet winter, in Northeastern PA., USA. It's well into Feb., and there's no snow on the ground. And tomorrow, we are expecting rain. When I moved here in the early 1990s, I had snow piled half way up my windows. This marks the third year I haven't even used my snow blower.


----------



## JustBonee

ClassicRockr said:


> View attachment 90448
> 
> This shows part of the hood of our Durango where I took off snow from Monday evening into Tuesday afternoon. We got more than a couple of inches, that's for sure! I took off about 3 inches of snow on Monday afternoon that started early Monday AM.
> Now, Thursday, forecasters are calling for more snow tonight into Friday evening and some next week.
> Yesterday, Wednesday, morning at 6:30 it was -6 degrees.
> 
> We moved from northeastern Florida, back to Colorado, for this? Yep!



Nice Cody.  
That's why my son moved to the mountains of Colorado from Houston  ....   he loves snow, colder weather  and skiing when he can.


----------



## Ruthanne

We are going to have a week of snow coming up soon and may be snowing as I type.  This is the kind of weather I like and to be snuggled in with a cup of hot chocolate.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## mike4lorie

Snowing, it's been snowing since yesterday at noon...


----------



## hollydolly

Another Glorious sunny day...  Can't go out today , which is frustrating for me, because I love to go out in the sun, but hey the heat through the window from the sun is lovely , and I've always got the garden to sit in too... apparently tho' this might be the calm before the very wet stormy weekend...


----------



## Ken N Tx

mike4lorie said:


> Snowing, it's been snowing since yesterday at noon...


----------



## moviequeen1

We got snow over night I'd say about 3 inches here in the city
When I went on my early morning walk at 6:45,wore my Yaktraks  wasn't bad walking temp was 25
There is a 'winter weather advisory' for most of WNY until 6pm I think the local weather 'experts' are over hyping this considering we haven't had much snow this winter.The public&private schools in the city are all closed today


----------



## charry

we had a mini storm last night , by the looks of our beach...
sunny now though !


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Rainy weather for the last couple of days. At least the temperatures are above freezing.


----------



## Rosemarie

We're bracing ourselves for that storm to make it's way across the Atlantic and hit us.


----------



## moviequeen1

Once again,the local'weather experts' got the forecast wrong
There was no heavy,blowing snow today just light snow flurries.A typical winter day
I guess the public&prviate schools closed because they haven't had a 'snow day' so far with the mild winter we've been having


----------



## Pinky

I think the forecaster's call for the most extreme conditions, as we rarely get the heavy snows predicted. Let's see if they're right with the weekend's lookout.


----------



## mike4lorie

Still snowing...


----------



## Lakeland living

Hauled in some fire wood, cold wind most of the day Tonight -26c , -35c with wind, clear skies.


----------



## Rasputin

Woke up to snow this morning, maybe inch and a half, but some of it has melted off already.


----------



## Lakeland living

forget


----------



## Grampa Don

Some light showers today, supposed to peak about noon.  Only 5 1/2 inches so far this winter.  56 degrees and overcast right now.






Don


----------



## toffee

snowing for a hour'  but temps will melt it soon ….


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx

10 years ago...


----------



## Ruthanne

It has been snowing since late last night and it looks beautiful.  It's 32 degrees.


----------



## IrisSenior

Snowing here now, just a few inches on the ground. Just below freezing but the temp is going to drop by tonight and very cold.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk around 6:40,it was cloudy.We didn't get as much snow as our idiotic local'weather experts' kept saying  last night we would. 2 inches instead of projected 3-6
Today temps will be in the mid 30's


----------



## bingo

rain....rain....buckets...of...rain


----------



## hollydolly

*Sunny, blue skies, barely a breeze.... *


----------



## Camper6

We have a severe weather alert.
Bitterly cold wind chills near minus 40 C are expected.

-40 degrees C is -40 F.

Without the wind chill it's only -25 F

I took a picture of the thermometer outside my window.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Camper6 said:


> We have a severe weather alert.
> Bitterly cold wind chills near minus 40 C are expected.
> 
> -40 degrees C is -40 F.
> 
> Without the wind chill it's only -25 F
> 
> I took a picture of the thermometer outside my window.
> 
> View attachment 91381View attachment 91382



Yep, welcome to winters in Canada...…..right?


----------



## ClassicRockr

We got a few inches of snow last night. For awhile, it was coming down fairly hard. This AM at 6, 17 degrees. Or, like I just told Camper6, "welcome to winters in Canada", well, "welcome to winters in Colorado".


----------



## Liberty

For us it was cold - its 42° this early am, but sunny.  Still got that "above I-10 north wind though, so guessing it will be cold tonight too.  Only supposed to be a 57° high today and 61° tomorrow.  Brrr.


----------



## squatting dog

Rasputin said:


> Woke up to snow this morning, maybe inch and a half, but some of it has melted off already.


----------



## Camper6

ClassicRockr said:


> Yep, welcome to winters in Canada...…..right?


We had a mild January.  And February always makes up for it.

The rhyme I remember from grade school.
January jolly and February bold.

Two little brothers from the Northland pole.
January said to brother to mind just what you're told.
So January jolly and February bold.


I walked to the store to get some milk and beer.  I took the warm beer.  It was just right when I got home.
My motto is.  Never let winter get to you.


----------



## fuzzybuddy

I'm in Northeastern PA. I've lived here for decades. So far, this has been en extremely mild winter. We did have a couple of 5-10 degree (F) days, But other than that nothing. I have a buddy, who used to make a pretty good buck plowing out driveways. He'd clear $5-6,000/ a season. So far he made $0 to date, and less than $100 last year. Every year , it has been less and less.  Right now, there's a coating of frost/snow, but it's supposed to melt away, and rain. There is nothing plowable in the next 10 day forecast. 30-40 years ago, we had a lot more snow.


----------



## moviequeen1

It was a sunny day here yesterday a tad nippy,high was 15.
Today,another sunny day,the temps will be in the 30's which will feel like a 'heat wave'


----------



## Old Dummy

It was below zero yesterday morning for the first time this season @ -10.

Snapped these a few days ago. My house is just to the left:








Down the road a ways:


----------



## sandrated

Raining here sea breeze 
The wind has died down but lots of fences have gone down. 
My next mission is to replace them. 
But nothing compared to others who are facing sheer flooding


----------



## sandrated

oh wow how beautiful it looks!
Keep warm though.  




Snapped these a few days ago. My house is just to the left:







Down the road a ways:





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Furryanimal

Almost 48 hours of biblical rain has left many parts of South Wales looking like this


----------



## Lynk

It is very nice here in Ky today.  The temperature right now is 60 degrees with a lot of sun shine.  Much better than the last few days that was cold and we had too much rain.


----------



## sandrated

South Wales has been hit hard.
I hope you are managing to stay dry .


----------



## Ruthanne

We may make it to 50 today..heatwave in the Midwest!


----------



## Ken N Tx

75 yesterday headed for near 80 today!!


----------



## hollydolly

We've had 48 hours of solid rain and high winds ( storm Dennis)... the winds calmed down yesterday afternoon, b ut last night and this morning they're back again, just not quite  as strong. The rain has stopped thankfully, forecast is for m ore rain around 4pm... temps are 49 deg currently at almost 1pm


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Sunny but still cold at 23 deg


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ken N Tx said:


> 75 yesterday headed for near 80 today!!


----------



## mike4lorie

Very Sunny, warmish, blue sky, snow melting so slowly....

Calm...

15 - 20 cm of snow tomorrow...


----------



## Furryanimal

Home!


----------



## RadishRose

40 F and sunny today, but Jackson Mississippi is flooding pretty badly with more rain on the way.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk at 6:45,wore long underwear because it was 18 with a slight breeze ,brrr
Today will be a sunny day with a breeze,temps in the 30's.Its nice not to wear boots for a change.The snow is on the ground or what's left of it, see alot of grass,sidewalks are clear and dry


----------



## Ruthanne

It's cold today and about 36 degrees right now.


----------



## moviequeen1

We have about 4 inches of snow here in Buffalo,{not 10,as was predicted last night} the public&private schools are closed today because of the wind& blowing light snow.The areas south of the city have 'blizzard warning' until tomorrow afternoon,temps today in the 20's
The snowplow woke me up around 5:30a.I was all bundled up,wearing my 'yaktraks' as I went on my early walk around 5:50.The winds weren't bad,I'm used to walking in this type of weather.When I got home undressed went back to sleep for 30min


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Warm 48f and rainy☔️ Good day to stay inside n read.


----------



## toffee

the coldest yet this year here' light snow this morning but temps are like artic ice -roll on spring so glad we had our fuel delivered today or I would have froze ………….


----------



## Ruthanne

Snow and more snow predicted.  Cold in the 20s but in several days we'll get a warm up to 50.


----------



## MarciKS

Not bad here. We didn't get the 10 inches of snow they predicted day before last. Temps have been pretty good.


----------



## hollydolly

*Lashing down.*.....!!!🌧⛈


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Cold this morning 16f, rains have stopped for now, no snow in sight n the winds have finally died down. Sun is just coming up, looks like a good day.


----------



## moviequeen1

What a nice surprise to see the sun come out yesterday afternoon around 2,high was 33
When I went on my early walk this morning around 6:30,all bundled up,breezy not as bad as yesterday,some sidewalks were icy.
Today,partly sunny temps around 25,will feel colder because of the wind


----------



## toffee

high wind ' rainy; freezing cold temp is 2 here


----------



## RadishRose

High 30's, breezy, mostly sunny.


----------



## RadishRose

moviequeen1 said:


> The snowplow woke me up around 5:30a.I was all bundled up,wearing my 'yaktraks' as I went on my early walk around 5:50.The winds weren't bad,I'm used to walking in this type of weather.


My goodness MQ, I've got to hand it to you!

I'd never leave my warm, cozy bed to go out walking in freezing cold, windy weather and snow. Brrrrr.


----------



## Pinky

-3 C, 64% Humidity, possible snow later in the day, and tomorrow.

Weather report keeps changing, but where we are located, we seem to get the minimum snowfall.
I just repeating the mantra - "Spring is just around the corner ... "


----------



## Sliverfox

At last some cold & snow similar to   years gone  by.

Hopefully  Spring will arrive on time here in  NW PA.

Have had so much  rain that normal weather will feel strange.


----------



## charry

Dont ask ! ...sick of it now....Windy, Rain , cold...and now we have storm Jorge heading our way..Grrrrrrr


----------



## RadishRose

charry said:


> Dont ask ! ...sick of it now....Windy, Rain , cold...and now we have storm Jorge heading our way..Grrrrrrr


I hope it's not as bad as the last one @charry!


----------



## mike4lorie

10 inches of snow yesterday (very heavy snow) but suppose to start warming up again next week!


----------



## charry

RadishRose said:


> I hope it's not as bad as the last one @charry!




thanks rose....but the forecast doesnt look good x


----------



## Ruthanne

28 today.


----------



## Gary O'

moviequeen1 said:


> The snowplow woke me up around 5:30a.I was all bundled up,*wearing my 'yaktraks*' as I went on my early walk around 5:50.The winds weren't bad,I'm used to walking in this type of weather.When I got home undressed went back to sleep for 30min


Those yaktraks rock
Wore out a few up at the cabin
Actually, they're a must in the ice
at -37°F, you don't wanna go down 
Done that
hurts


----------



## Gary O'

Unseasonably warm here in southern Oregon
Only a foot of snow (actually ice) up at the cabin
Down here in the basin, right of the Cascades, in the 40s F


----------



## AnnieA

70 and sunny!  Worked on my raised beds so as soon as the next few rainy days pass, I can set out broccoli, cabbage, an assortment of lettuces and a new (to me) variety of strawberry that's heat tolerant.


----------



## MarciKS

Had a beautiful day today. It was sunny and 60F.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday was a wonderful way to start March,it was absolutely beautiful day,snow melting,saw lots of people out walking in the afternoon,high was 40
It felt like spring when I went on my early walk around 6:30,temp was  45
For the next couple of days,it will be cloudy with on/off rain,temps in the 50's-YIPPEE!


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Yesterday was 16 n very windy!! Today is supposed to be partly cloudy n in the low 50’s. Fingers xx spring is on it’s way.


----------



## gennie

Noon and 76 d.  Sunny with slight breeze


----------



## Ruthanne

It's a rainy day but should get up to 50 degrees today.


----------



## Pinky

Dark day. 7C, 78% Humidity. Rain in forecast. Hope it melts the snow, but then, hope it doesn't get super cold.


----------



## Meanderer

Yesterday, it seemed like March came in like a goat!


----------



## Ken N Tx

50 going to 70.....


----------



## hollydolly

*11.30am..it's now overcast... up until about 20 minutes ago it was sunny... *


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk at 6:50,it was foggy temp was 45
All the snow is melted,nice not wearing boots 
Yesterday high was 50,today rain on/off temps near 50


----------



## Ruthanne

Nice day but a bit rainy, in the mid 50s F.  I'll take it!  

We are supposed to get up to 60 F next week!


----------



## RadishRose

56 F, getting cloudy at 4pm, rain on the way.


----------



## peppermint

Cloudy here....No rain....but a little warm....


----------



## moviequeen1

Another beautiful sunny day here temps in mid 40's
Alas,tomorrow,snow in the forecast,probably get an inch of snow/rain mix.It won't last long,temps in the 50's by Sun


----------



## Pinky

Today is a sunny, warm day. It was so nice to not have to wear boots, and just to walk around in the fresh air.


----------



## Ken N Tx

70 right now...Cold front coming....37 tonight....


----------



## AnnieA

61 F and sunny.  Beautiful day for planting potatoes.


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been a beautiful,breezy day here temps in low 50's


----------



## Ken N Tx

Spring is approaching now for the rains to let up!!!
.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I took my early walk this morning around 6:45,it was 54
Today's forecast ,p sunny,breezy temps near 60 LOVE IT


----------



## Sliverfox

Today is  sunny & windy.


----------



## Pinky

Been fortunate enough to get a couple of sunny/mild days in a row. It's almost time to change coats, but you never know when it might snow again


----------



## Sliverfox

3/10/2020   Temps in the 40s,, wind  & rain.


----------



## Pecos

Spring is here and that means pollen, lots of pollen. Tree pollen come first, makes your eyes feel gritty and coats every thing sickly green. My eyes are actually a bit blurry from this crap, but the real torture starts with grass pollen and peaks with ragweed.

Does your area get hit hard with pollen every year?


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday felt like spring,it was p.sunny high was 60
Today,cloudy temps in the low 50's
I'm so tempted to put away my winter boots. Last yr,I did that after we didn't have any snow in 3 weeks.Alas,Mother Nature had other plans,gave us a late March snow storm


----------



## Ruthanne

It's in the 50s now.  Rain predicted for tonight.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday it was cloudy,sun came out mid afternoon,high was 53
Today its a rainy day with wind advisory gusts 40mph this afternoon


----------



## mike4lorie

@the very moment, it is pouring rain... and breezy...


----------



## exwisehe

Beautiful weather.  I love this time of year (before the mosquitoes come out).  Mowed my yard and sat on my deck in the sun reading most of the day.   Then I went to the grocery late (to avoid crowds), but couldn't find a lot things (such as rubbing alcohol).


----------



## Pinky

We've been fortunate that that it has been fairly mild, and the sun makes an appearance on and off through the day. I wore my all-weather coat yesterday, and didn't feel cold. I'll probably need my winter coat again before March is through with us though.


----------



## Sliverfox

Peek-a boo sunshine ,, temps in mid 40s  and windy.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## drifter

Clowdy, cool, and rain off aand own all day.


----------



## moviequeen1

Today has been a partly sunny day temps near 50- love it!


----------



## Pinky

Beautifully sunny, with a fairly cold breeze.


----------



## moviequeen1

We had light rain&clouds yesterday,sun made an appearance in the afternoon,temps in the mid 40's
Today,sunny and warmer temps in the 50's


----------



## moviequeen1

A cold front came thru early this morning with rain on/off,warm in the 60's
There is a high wind warning for most of WNY from 10a-6pm,temps will plummet to the 30's by end of day


----------



## Buckeye

3/20/2020 Friday morning 68F and rain. High today 72 or so, then major cooling, high tomorrow 47, low of 29 Saturday night.

A/C today, furnace tomorrow.


----------



## RadishRose

Raining.


----------



## Ken N Tx

RadishRose said:


> Raining.


Welcome to my world...


----------



## Liberty

Ken N Tx said:


>


Yes, great Ken, we got some too early in the morning...woke up and shut the doors and windows.
We need the rain, as we are kind of dry!


----------



## Ruthanne

It's around 70 degrees F now and we are expecting a storm today.


----------



## JustBonee

My afternoon walk today   ... warm,  humid and rainy.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Liberty said:


> Yes, great Ken, we got some too early in the morning...woke up and shut the doors and windows.
> We need the rain, as we are kind of dry!


----------



## moviequeen1

The early high yesterday was 66 before the high winds came thru WNY
Today,its cold,temps in the 30's,saw light snow flurries,at least the sun is out


----------



## hollydolly

Been a glorious sunny day here. beautiful blue skies, .. just starting to chill down a little now at 4.30pm  due to the wind... 

Gonna be sunny all weekend and into next week, I hope to get well quick so I can get out a little


----------



## Pinky

Blue skies, sun shining .. going out for a drive. Maybe get a drive-through coffee at McDonald's.

Hols, maybe just bundle up and sit out in the sun for a bit might make you feel better?


----------



## MarciKS

It's a little rainy here today.


----------



## Don M.

Rain, rain, and even more rain.  We have received twice as much rain, so far this year, as the normal amount.  Luckily, there haven't been any big flooding concerns, but the creeks, rivers, and reservoirs are all nearly full.  Our yard is like walking on a sponge, and my garden is just a big mud puddle....I may be lucky to get something done with it by late May.


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been a cloudy day here,though the sun made a brief appearance this afternoon,temps in the 40's


----------



## Pinky

Cloudy & gray. We still went for our walk in the forest. Saw a few others .. waved & kept our distance. Forest trail still had snow and was rather mucky, but it was good to get the fresh air and exercise.


----------



## moviequeen1

Today it will feel like spring,p.sunny temps near 60


----------



## Aunt Bea

Snowing!

It is supposed to snow most of the day with estimates of 4-8 inches in the surrounding area.  Where I am it should only amount to a thick coating.


----------



## Marie5656

*This.

 *


----------



## Nate007

Apparently it snowed overnight but none of its stayed.  Can't say I miss the snow.


----------



## Em in Ohio

4.10.20 - Cold and windy with snow clinging to roofs and railings... perhaps I should have waited a while to plant my peas /-;


----------



## Em in Ohio

Marie5656 said:


> *This.
> 
> View attachment 98737 View attachment 98738*


Same look here - By the way, you have great looking decking!


----------



## Em in Ohio

Nate007 said:


> Apparently it snowed overnight but none of its stayed.  Can't say I miss the snow.


Ditto on not missing snow - I'm tired of hearing my furnace running!  Ha - just now, the sun came out!  Gotta love Ohio.


----------



## Rosemarie

It's lovely  here in the North of England...dry, sunny with a slight breeze and not too hot.


----------



## Marie5656

Empty said:


> Same look here - By the way, you have great looking decking!


Thanks. Had a builder friend make it last year.  Extra special meaning, as it was his last project before he passed away a couple months after finishing.


----------



## Pinky

3C and 71% humidity, partly cloudy & a bit windy. Still, a decent day. 

No snow, no rain, nothing to complain about


----------



## Ruthanne

In the 40s F today with strong winds.


----------



## JaniceM

Two days ago it was 83 degrees.  Today is 34 degrees.  Weekend is supposed to have rain and/or snow.


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been cloudy/windy with few snow flurries temps near 40 but felt like it was in the 20's brrr


----------



## Marie5656

*Windy.  🌪

*


----------



## SeaBreeze

Light snow last night and on and off all day, temps around 30 degrees, 1-2 inches on grassy areas.


----------



## peppermint

Since we have been here since December we never had snow....

Today I took my husband to a Doctor....It poured all the way to the Office....On the Highway...
When we got out of the Office the sun came out....


----------



## Ken N Tx

39 degrees headed to 55 today....Windy!


----------



## Em in Ohio

36 degrees - but the sun is finally out and the winds have died.  I feel bad about feeling good, when so many others lost homes and lives from tornadoes yesterday.


----------



## hollydolly

Another glorious sunny day..although temps have dropped significantly from the weekend when it was 80 deg...but it's still pleasantly warm...☀

O/h is outside enlarging the patio area  ..he's getting lots done that he usually doesn't have time for when he's working


----------



## moviequeen1

Once again,our local weather experts prediction yesterday of 70mph winds never materialized.
Yes it was windy nothing like they were saying.Geez,just once I would like them to apologize when their predictions are wrong.In my opinion they are as bad as the idiot in the WH
What a difference a day makes,the sun is out temps will be in the 40's


----------



## jujube

Hot!  Yesterday we hit the record high for this date - 97 degrees!


----------



## Sliverfox

NW Pa,, chilly 34* sun shining,, don't think we'll experience a heat wave today.


----------



## gennie

Yesterday went into the 90s so had to close up house and turn on AC.  Rather have the fresh air but .......


----------



## MickaC

Empty said:


> 36 degrees - but the sun is finally out and the winds have died.  I feel bad about feeling good, when so many others lost homes and lives from tornadoes yesterday.


Saw that on the news yesterday Empty, there's just a never ending road to all the devastation. .


----------



## squatting dog

Was 34 this morning... but an ok 50 now. I am getting a little tired of feeding the wood stove at night though. Looking forward to warm days so I can start splitting and stacking next years wood pile.


----------



## debodun

It has been, for the most part, on the cool side of normal for upstate NY. The last few days it's been excessively windy, rained most of yesterday, temps most days in upper the 40s to low 50s and no huge warm-ups in the immediate future.


----------



## hollydolly

I had to go out today (late afternoon) hubs came with me, we had to collect a few items from various stores... once we get out of  our own rural  area , we have to travel to  the nearest largish  town via a dual carriageway ( 4 lanes  2 each side)  which is mightily busiy during rush hour morning and   night ,  and even at weekends because it connects several large town to 3 counties...

On the way to and from the town the roads were like 5am on  a Sunday morning, instead of 6.15pm rush hour ... very quiet roads, flowers growing in the central reservation I've never seen grow there in all the years I've lived here ,   beautifully warm and sunny and with barely a car in sight, and  absolutely zero Trucks, delivery vans  and lorries .

As I haven't been out in the world for a  a bit of a while except in my own garden and the woods behind my house   I hadn't noticed the difference in the air quality  only the difference in noise levels..because we can hear the noise of the traffic in the distance from here..... .. 

When we got home, and stepped out of the car  I was immediately assailed  by the sweet clear cut  smell of Fresh air, like I haven't smelled in years, probably since I was a child .....and remember I already  live in a rural area, so it shows just how far exhaust fumes etc,  carry in the air as they must be doing from the Motorways and busy roads...   I can only describe this freshness like standing on the top of a mountain on a clear sunny but cool day .. where you can just breathe deep and feel as though you couldn't have anything more fresh in your lungs . Absolutely amazing...


----------



## MickaC

I think March and April are mixed up. Had a really nice March, not so much for April. Other than the odd day here and there in April, has been unusually cold. This past week, snow flurries several times daily, and weirdly out of blue sky. Has anyone heard of the saying " what the weather is like on Good Friday...it is such for 40 days " Well, our Good Friday, was a nice day, sun, little bit of cloud, light breeze, +10. Not as such since then, so much for that wisdom.


----------



## Pink Biz

*We had snow today in the Windy City! It's been only in the 30's for the past few days, brrr. *


----------



## Ken N Tx

Record lows!!!!


----------



## Pappy

We set a new record for April yesterday. 95 degrees.


----------



## JaniceM

Last night I looked out the window and there was snow on the ground-  no idea when that happened!!


----------



## Em in Ohio

4.15.20 Just went to the mailbox for first time this week - snowing hard!  The weatherfolks say "moderate to heavy" - ENOUGH ALREADY!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Cool and below normal..


----------



## moviequeen1

We had snow showers late yesterday afternoon,about an inch fell
Today p.sunny temps in the 40's


----------



## Sliverfox

Was 28* this morning with    falling  snow.


----------



## Buckeye

16 April - Sun is shining but temp is 28F.  Brrrr


----------



## Sunny

Beautiful, sunny, wonderful spring weather (a little chilly, but so what?) ... tempting to go out, but I'm trying not to.


----------



## hollydolly

Another Glorious sunny day... that about 3 weeks now.. low to mid 70's today. ☀

We've been working in the garden all day..I keep coming in for a few minutes for a rest...


----------



## MickaC

Yesterday was the first in many that there wasn't a breakout of flurries every 20 minutes, yesterday morn woke to -12, warmed up to +2. Today, woke up to -9, bright and sunny, light breeze, predicted to warm up to +5, we'll see, the sun is certainly getting some warmth to it.......Bring out the HEAT.........PLEASE.


----------



## gennie

Typical Florida spring day.  Yesterday in low 90s, today 70 breezy and overcast.


----------



## debodun

It snowed here last night. Not out of the question for upstate NY for mid-April, but still surprising. Not enough to shovel, though. When the sun came out this AM, that took care of it.


----------



## JaniceM

"Winter Weather Advisory"


----------



## debodun

At the moment, I am seeing a squall of graupel.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graupel


----------



## moviequeen1

We had snow showers again late yesterday afternoon,inch on the grass
Today will be p.sunny in the 40's


----------



## debodun

More snow last night and more predicted for tonight. I heard on the news they predict that 2020 will be the warmest year on record.


----------



## peppermint

Sunny today….


----------



## Pinky

debodun said:


> More snow last night and more predicted for tonight. I heard on the news they predict that 2020 will be the warmest year on record.


Not looking forward to a hot summer 
Yesterday, we had a mix of sun/snow/hail/wind. It was interesting ..


----------



## RadishRose

Sunny, but only 37F this morning.


----------



## Sliverfox

A sunny 31*,,,, rain forecast  for Tuesday.
Will we never get a weeks worth of sunshine?


----------



## Lakeland living

Very bright morning, ice slowly melting on the lake. -8c when I got up. 
Not a cloud in the sky only a slight breeze.


----------



## hollydolly

Gloriously sunny, and warm,☀ but a little breezier than yesterday... but still nice enough for my neighbours to be out gardening...( we've done ours this week already) ..


----------



## peppermint

Hello, everyone.....Weather wasn't too good when we had to go to my husband's Chiropractor this morning....
When we got home, the sun came out...Makes me a little better today.....
Be Well and maybe May will spring flowers, May flowers, and people to go back to work and kids to go to school...(Is that a dream)!!!!!!!!!????


----------



## Lashann

Sunny and bright but still unseasonably cold.  In any case I plan to dress warm and go for a short walk outside to enjoy the fresh air and listening to the birds chirping away.


----------



## debodun

Seasonably cool and no big warm-ups in the near future.


----------



## AnnieA

Absolutely beautiful.  Sunny and a high of 73 F predicted with low humidity.


----------



## debodun

The "S" word is in the local forecast

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/weathe...6HqPDjrzVU8fH4I9hPd3TYPOyVrQ2VMHJ4A7t7OZXqtM4


----------



## JaniceM

Chilly enough that I needed the heat on last night.  And it's supposed to be chillier in the next few days.


----------



## Pecos

Unusually cool here. It went down to 48F last night which is unheard of for this time of the year.


----------



## Lashann

Today's weather is sunny and somewhat cooler than normal for this time of year.  Tomorrow is quite another matter being much colder with the possibility of flurries!  ☹


----------



## win231

It was 102 yesterday.  So I decided to do lots of yard work - trimmed an acre of brush & chopped it to fit into the green barrel.
Well.....I was sweatin' a little after an hour.....


----------



## Lewkat

Sunny, but rather chilly in NJ.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe

Sunny, 30 degrees. Was real foggy when I first got up.


----------



## hollydolly

Another beautiful sunny day.. 75 degrees, but feels warmer in our micro-climate garden.  ☀

 We sat out having brunch this morning, until it got too hot to be comfortable and came in to cool down...

It's mid-day now, we're  just about to go out in the garden again  for a little while...


----------



## Camper6

I woke up to snow on the ground and windy cold.  May 8.  

I have to get my winter gear out.


----------



## moviequeen1

Today's forecast here in WNY cloudy with rain/snow showers in afternoon temps in 40's


----------



## JaniceM

It's too cold-  39 degrees.

Last night, the weather guy on t.v. said Mother's Day is supposed to be even colder than Christmas.


----------



## Sliverfox

Frost here in NW PA,,30*  may get into the high 40s-50   today.
Snow /rain forecast  for weekend.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Cleveland Ohio area:  Rain & snow predicted today and there's a freeze warning in effect.  I am so sad!  
                   Freeze Warning in effect from 11:00 PM EDT until Saturday, 11:00 AM EDT.  Source: U.S. National Weather Service


----------



## Pinky

Rained yesterday, then the sun came out. Lot of low hanging clouds.
Only 4C this morning, but bright.
I think it was the coolest April we've had in awhile .. at least, it felt that way.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's cold in the 40s and we may have snow tonight or tomorrow...now that is surprising for May!


----------



## moviequeen1

I couldn't take my walk this afternoon because there were snow flurries,cold.At least nothing was sticking to the ground


----------



## Judycat

I live in South Central PA, it is May 8th and snow is falling.


----------



## Sliverfox

NW PA,, update   supposed to down to 25 tonight.
I covered up my clematis, it  has buds.

Can't  cover  up the apple trees, blueberries,lilacs,, all in bud.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's 30 F right now.  My feet keep getting so cold and I keep cranking up the thermostat.  Can't wait for this cold spell to be over with!


----------



## Lewkat

Freezing.


----------



## IrisSenior

It is a colder day today. Damn, I put my winter away and now I will need to get it out today to go for my walk. Damn.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Cool 47 degrees going to 72....


----------



## Buckeye

put out an old ceramic bird bath a couple of days ago, which filled up with all the rain.  It is iced up this morning.  Ugh.


----------



## Mister E

Cor , it's that flipping hot in our front room I just got the fan out and put it on


----------



## moviequeen1

Its cloudy here in Buffalo,forecast is for rain/snow showers,temps in the 40's,depressing


----------



## Aunt Bea

Snowing a little but nothing on the ground.


----------



## debodun

We got a dusting of snow last night. Unseasonably cold today with gusty winds which makes it seem even colder. The weather report said temps will struggle to get even near 40°F today which is unusual even for upstate NY. Not complaining, though. For me that's better than being 90°F.


----------



## RadishRose

cold 38F.


----------



## Pinky

5C .. was looking out the window at low-lying mist, then saw snow for about 5 minutes .. then the clouds parted and the sun is shining now


----------



## peppermint

For being in the South, it is chilly....Some told us that most of the time it is warm here.....Not this winter!!!!


----------



## Pinky

Holy! Now, it's all misty again .. and rain mixed with snow. Apparently "streamers" from Georgian Bay.


----------



## Lashann

_Very cold here with some intermittent sun.  Light snow flurries off and on all day but so far none of it is staying on the ground.... thank goodness!   _


----------



## Sliverfox

30* mid afternoon here in NW PA.
Overcast skies with   cold wind &  bits of snow falling.
Very hard  to believe this is May.


----------



## MarciKS

63F and cloudy. In otherwords...freezing.


----------



## Old Dummy

I've lived in this area all my life (south of Rochester, NY - DOB 1950) and have never seen weather like this. It was 23° this morning. It has been 40-50 for daytime highs for most of the past week now, and will be for the next week (last Saturday was in the 50s and sunny, Sunday was in the 70s and sunny).

On Mother's Day weekend in 1989 I had a foot of snow on the ground, but it was a one-day freak storm and it went up to 65° the next day. Overnight frosts and freezes are not unusual up to the end of May but this extended, mid-winter cold in mid-May has never happened in my lifetime.

I just snapped this of my front yard a couple of hours ago. Current temp at 3:52 PM is 32°. Normal afternoon high for this time of year is mid-60s.


----------



## MarciKS

Sounds like Kansas


----------



## mike4lorie

Freezing ~ Snow...


----------



## Peg1211

Cold for NC this time of year.  A low of 42 degrees expected tonight & 35 degrees expected tomorrow night.


----------



## Repondering

Unseasonably cold in Nebraska.  Lows in the mid 30's tonight.


----------



## hollydolly

WoW! you guys, SNOW?? ... ...it was 80 degrees here yesterday   and been close to it for weeks previous  while you were all struggling with snow.

 Great weather for the holiday weekend despite nothing being open, lots of people went out to the parks and the coast for the day ( no social distancing sadly ).  

We stayed local and it was relatively quiet on our walk across the local park... just a few walkers & cyclists... unlike the London Parks we could easily practice social distancing...

I'll add more pictures to the photo thread later but here's one to show you from yesterday.. ..


----------



## mike4lorie

Snow on the ground again... Reminds me about 12 years ago when we tried the camping life, Lennie and Carl were just Babies... We went camping this weekend... Nice and sunny on Saturday, had a nice campfire, went to bed about 11, the boys were already sleeping... and yup woke up to about 7cm's of snow on Mother's Day... Not that bad yet... LOL


----------



## moviequeen1

Today is going to be the best day of the week,sunny temps in the 50's near 60


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious sunny weather today..☀. feels very warm even though we're down 20 degrees from the other day.. at 60 deg... however it's very breezy.


----------



## Sliverfox

37* this morning in NW PA, heading towards mid 50s.
Hubby is up & buzzing around.

Me,, still waiting for coffee to kick start my day.

Hope  everyone has a good day.


----------



## Old Dummy

It was 22° this morning, snowed heavily but briefly yesterday afternoon but none of it stuck. Rochester set a new low record temp this morning.

But the end is imminent! It will start warming from here on (mid-50s and sunny today) and up in the 60s and 70s next week, although with a lot of rain. But I'll take that over COLD temps and snow.


----------



## Lashann

Very sunny and bright today with no wind and a high of 57. ☀


----------



## moviequeen1

Its cloudy here in Buffalo,rain on/off but at least it will be warm highs in the mid 60's.


----------



## Pinky

Gray and foggy, 12C but the humidity level is up. We're supposed to see warmer temps soon.


----------



## debodun

Sun out now, but a severe thunderstorm warning for later today.


----------



## Knight

10:15 AM
FRI
Sunny    81°    81°    
0%
19%    ENE 4 mph
11:00 AM
FRI
Sunny    83°    83°    
0%
17%    E 4 mph
12:00 PM
FRI
Sunny    85°    85°    
0%
15%    ESE 4 mph
1:00 PM
FRI
Sunny    87°    87°    
0%

Jumbo Shrimp on the BBQ, potato salad & iced tea on the patio at 11 a/m.


----------



## hollydolly

Warm and sunny still now at 6.10pm ☀


----------



## Ken N Tx

Cloudy headed to 89 degrees...


----------



## Em in Ohio

May 15, 2020 - The sun and rain clouds are dancing around each other today.  I managed to move some deeply embedded hostas to make room for a few tomato and green pepper plants...  It's roughly 70 degrees F and this mix of sun and rain works well for transplants - I don't have to haul water!  Thank goodness, finally spring-like here!


----------



## moviequeen1

It felt like summer yesterday,high was 74,a mix of clouds/sun,rain came late in afternoon
The forecast today after the fog lifts,sun/clouds temps between 65-70,rain again for Sun,Mon


----------



## Sliverfox

Woke to a foggy 50, this morning,, going into 60s.
Hope to get out find  flowers  for Memorial Day,,urns.


----------



## Pinky

Yesterday was very foggy in the morning.
Today, so far it's sunny with blue skies, but that could change any time. It's 16C, which is pretty good. Maybe we'll see warmer temps over the next few days. Can't always rely on long-range forecast.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Heavy rain today....


----------



## moviequeen1

We've had 4 days of sunny weather here,temps are finally feeling like summer
Tues high was 72,Weds,76,yesterday 79, today around 75,chance of rain depending where you live in WNY. I"ll take it after weeks of rain on/off


----------



## hollydolly

We've dropped  10 deg since yesterday but it's still 75 deg. It's sunny... ( we need rain, haven't had any for weeks )... and 30 mph winds...  temps will climb again after this holiday weekend..


----------



## drifter

Thunderstorms passed through a short while ago on their way somewchere else, 
traveling east, north-east. Left an inch or so of rain since six-thirty this morning 
when they first hit town. Still raining


----------



## Lashann

It is seems like summer today and is predicted to be the same weather for the next several days.


----------



## jujube

It's hotter'n the hinges of Hades here.


----------



## Lakeland living

Clear sky here today, the last bit of snow is gone from here.
Today's high, 27c now wind and billions of black flies.


----------



## Repondering

Two days of rain:  Hours of light drizzle, intermittent medium showers and intervals of heavy downpours.  Also regular episodes of distant lightning and rolling thunder.  No high winds though......springtime in my area can sometimes bring damaging thunderstorms and their tornado offspring.


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been a strange weather day here.
This morning when I went on my early walk at 6:45 the sun was out.Twenty min later it was light rain,then the fog rolled in.By noon,the sun was back out again,temps near 70
The only thing missing was a rainbow


----------



## RadishRose

High 60's, cloudy with some rain.


----------



## Lewkat

Lousy.


----------



## Ruthanne

Beautiful day!  We took a walk, me and doggie, and it was really refreshing to have a nice, mild Spring day!  Supposed to be 70 today but it may have not reached it yet.  But then I'm by the lake and the temps. they report for the area are south of me.  The lake shore is often cooler--it's about 62 F.


----------



## Sliverfox

Presently  81  this afternoon.
Tonight  62 with 40% chance of rain.

We made  the trips to cemeteries this morning.


----------



## Lewkat

Improving immensely.


----------



## fmdog44

Short periods of heavy rain cleaning the air which is not as polluted as it was before the virus. I always sit out on the balcony when we get heavy rains.


----------



## MickaC

Has been a cold, +12, and rain all day. Sudden change from yesterday, +28, sunny and bright summer day.


----------



## Em in Ohio

86 degrees fahrenheit - I can't believe it!   Worked outside turning dirt and moving rocks and sweating!!!


----------



## Keesha

Thunderstorms all afternoon.
So lovely. I’m lying on the bed listening to it. There’s a fresh breeze blowing in the window. It’s beautiful. ⛈  It was about 83 today and we needed the rain.


----------



## Don M.

I Finally got my garden planted today.  We had 2 or 3 nice warm dry days, and the mud became workable, so I got everything planted.  Now, the dark clouds are moving in, and we may get another 2 or 3 inches of rain during this next week.  

I planted cucumbers, broccoli, radishes, grape tomatoes, string beans and cantaloupe.


----------



## drifter

Stom clouds again tonight and more rain. I'm getting a tired of all this wet weather.


----------



## Em in Ohio

HOT !!!  I am in the midst of heavy outdoor work, so went out rather early.  I'm done for the day - way too oppressive!

Feels-like temperature in the sun is 99 F  - TOO HOT FOR ME !

​


----------



## JustBonee

fmdog44 said:


> Short periods of heavy rain cleaning the air which is not as polluted as it was before the virus. I always sit out on the balcony when we get heavy rains.



Was out on my patio when the heavy rain came thru yesterday   ....  a big bolt of lightning hit somewhere nearby and managed to set off my two smoke detectors,  along with knocking out power for a couple hours.    
Several smoke detectors  in the buildings around me went off I discovered later.  .. Maintenance   had to come out and reset them,  as they are hardwired  somewhere in the main building.  And they had to wait until the power came back on to fix them.   Fun afternoon!


----------



## Ruthanne

In the mid to upper 80s today and I'm not complaining!  .....yet..just pulled the cover off my AC and may use it a little this evening and night.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MarciKS

64° and  🌧


----------



## Sliverfox

84 till a sudden rain came  thru dropped  temp down to 66.
Stepped on back step to take in pot of petunias, got  cold rain down  my back.


----------



## Gardenlover

Cold and rainy - bah the things nightmares are made from.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Em in Ohio

Ken N Tx said:


> H


Oh, the irony - Ohio has been hotter that Florida and Texas!


----------



## CeeCee

HOT!!!

104 today, tomorrow 107, Thursday 108...then finally we cool off to 102 on Friday....then back to 80’s.


----------



## Lizzie00

Tue
84°72°
Wed
89°72°
Thu
90°72°
Fri
86°71°


----------



## moviequeen1

Another beautiful sunny day here,though it will be more humid than yesterday,temps near 90


----------



## hollydolly

*Hot, sunny  and humid.... *


----------



## Lewkat

If we are lucky, we may see some sun this afternoon, late.


----------



## debodun

We are in for a mini heat wave until the weekend - at least for upstate New York. So far it's been a cool, rainy spring, so unseasonably warm temps so suddenly make it difficult to adjust. I am not a fan of hot, muggy weather.


----------



## Keesha

89.6 F right now


----------



## Ruthanne

In the mid 80s today but as soon as it got stuffy in my apt. I turned on my new AC!  I love it, especially the eco mode where it turns off when it hits a certain temp.  and comes back on when it goes above it.  I hope my electric bill reflects it.


----------



## RadishRose

80F in CT. 77F in my condo, put my central a/c on for the first time. Ahhhh.


----------



## Pinky

30C/86F here in Toronto. It's HOT .. and fortunately the humidity level isn't too high _yet_. May get rain later. Our a/c has been on for a few days now.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Beautiful....87° right now. Sunny today w/ a few clouds


----------



## MickaC

Manitoba, Canada, is certainly being selfish about delivering the heat. we've had a handful of days where i would consider it hot, like a lot of you, humidity is hard to take. We have such a yoyo pattern, warm or hot for a day, cold for two. Maybe it's my so called senior status, that i need the heat to feel warm, or maybe after 7 months of winter, it takes so long to get warmed up, or just living in the wrong part of the world, think i just exercised my right as a Canadian, complaining.


----------



## MarkinPhx

It is supposed to hit 110F  in Phoenix tomorrow. Summer has arrived.


----------



## CeeCee

MarkinPhx said:


> It is supposed to hit 110F  in Phoenix tomorrow. Summer has arrived.



Fresno isn’t much cooler...107 today and tomorrow also.


----------



## hollydolly

*It's around 78 today... but overcast... humidity was super high during the night...*


----------



## peppermint

Storms....My son is driving in this ugly weather...He will be here in 2 hours.....Prayers!!!


----------



## Ruthanne

It was in the mid 80s today, but my local weather said a bit cooler (upper 70s) than that yet when I went out for the walk with the dog it felt dang hot out there!  I'd say it was in the mid 80s then this morning.  I wish the local weather reporters would get it right.  I guess I'll just have to go outside every day and see for myself just how warm/cold it is by my own thermostat.


----------



## MickaC

Ruthanne said:


> It was in the mid 80s today, but my local weather said a bit cooler (upper 70s) than that yet when I went out for the walk with the dog it felt dang hot out there!  I'd say it was in the mid 80s then this morning.  I wish the local weather reporters would get it right.  I guess I'll just have to go outside every day and see for myself just how warm/cold it is by my own thermostat.


That's sounds like what we do in Canada, look out the window, or go outside, too decide on the weather, never gets boring different everytime you look or go out.


----------



## hollydolly

We're the same here.. with the ignore the forecast and look out the window brigade.. 9 times out of 10 the forecast is wrong!!


It's 8.50am here. it's absolutely gloriously sunny... ☀


----------



## Ken N Tx

67 headed to 82...Might dry out...


----------



## moviequeen1

Tues we set a new record high at 93,yesterday was another hot/humid day 87
I like when its warm but not with the humidity,it zaps my energy
Today's forecast,cloudy with rain/t storms in afternoon high near 80


----------



## Sliverfox

Was in the 60s this morning,, now 71,, raining off & on.
Been doing  a bit of outside work,, but  best go  tidy up my closet.

Went  up to do it yesterday,, thought I'd  listen to air  conditioner as we thought it wasn't  running  correctly,, fell asleep.


----------



## Lashann

What a relief to finally get some rain here.... it was badly needed and also helped to cool down the really high temps we've been having all week.


----------



## Ken N Tx

10 day forecast...next 4 days 88 next 6 days in the low 90's...


----------



## hollydolly

Perfect temps today.. glorious sunshine.. and just over 70 deg f..


----------



## Ken N Tx

hollydolly said:


> Perfect temps today.. glorious sunshine.. and just over 70 deg f..


No sad face  needed!! Been raining on and off for the last 5 weeks!!!


----------



## Pam

A bright and sunny 73F. That'll do nicely.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday was a p.sunny day,high was 62,temps were in the 40's over night
Today,another cool day with sun/clouds temps  in the 60's


----------



## Lashann

Mostly sunny today but unseasonably cool at 59 F.


----------



## Pecos

MarkinPhx said:


> It is supposed to hit 110F  in Phoenix tomorrow. Summer has arrived.


Do your evenings cool off enough that it is pleasant outside?


----------



## Ken N Tx

Predicting 88 degrees today...


----------



## moviequeen1

Last night around 10:45,a severe line of thunderstorms came thru the area.It rained so hard,it was hailing for a couple of secs,it was frightening,the worst I've ever seen.Mother Nature certainly was angry at something or someone
This morning at 6:30,another t storm quickly passed thru,today's forecast cloudy with rain on/off temps in low 70's.Our lawns are nice and green


----------



## CeeCee

103 today and 105 tomorrow in Fresno.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Mid to upper 90's all week..


----------



## Ruthanne

It's about 80 now and nice!  We are supposed to be getting thunderstorms though later and tomorrow.  Kind of windy out there now.


----------



## MarciKS

It's almost 10:30 PM and it's 82°.


----------



## Ken N Tx

77 now, 95 today..


----------



## hollydolly

*it's 65 here, a drop of 20 degrees almost overnight...  brrrrr..... ...breezy and overcast *


----------



## moviequeen1

A sunny day here in Buffalo,temps will be near 80


----------



## Lewkat

Very warm right now at 7AM in NJ, so we are looking at the 90s today and tomorrow.  My son will be delighted and as soon as his clients are all taken care of it's out in the boat.  Am I jealous?  Don't even go there.


----------



## Pappy

Hard rain the last three days. Next 6 days call for the same. Our little canal, out back of my house, is getting real high. I got a short walk in this morning, and then this started.


----------



## Don M.

We had some strong storms pass through overnight....got over 2.5 inches of rain, and the yard is littered with tree branches.  Some areas about 50 miles north got over 6" of rain, and there are flash flood warnings out in that area.  There is a tree service truck working about 1/4 mile up our road, on some trees that probably fell near the power lines....luckily we didn't have any power outage.


----------



## Sunny

Hot.  Summer is here.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Hard rain the last three days. Next 6 days call for the same. Our little canal, out back of my house, is getting real high. I got a short walk in this morning, and then this started.
> 
> View attachment 108099View attachment 108100


 we really need that rain here.. it hasn't rained for weeks. Currently the skies are really heavy and dark  but it's like the clouds are constipated..they just won't let it go....


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny said:


> Hot.  Summer is here.


 I'm over it now...I like the heat, but we've had really hot weather since the beginning of April, and  I just want rain and cool temps... today we're much cooler than we've been, but we really need rain for the gardens and to clear the stifling air, and also so I can sleep at night ... ..I wouldn't be sad now if we went into winter


----------



## Sliverfox

Too bad I can't send  some of  the rain clouds  over to you holly.

First  part of the day  was nice , sunny , in 60s.
Now  clouds & breezy.


----------



## Vako

this is an hour ago, its worse than this now. will get a thunderstorm I think. midday was all sunny tho. 
windy but warm.


----------



## Pappy

This is our next six days forecast.


----------



## Ruthanne

We had a pretty nice day today but it was kind of humid in the upper 70s it may have reached 80.


----------



## Lashann

Forecast to be really hot again today with a risk of thunderstorms this afternoon.


----------



## hollydolly

Second day of heavy clouds, and high winds... still waiting desperately for the rain...


----------



## Ken N Tx

77 headed to 98!!!


----------



## Lakeland living

27 c here today, wind is nice...humidity is crap...
Lots of people on the roads last couple of days, so much for staying home and distancing.


----------



## RadishRose

Cloudy and humid all day, high 82. Could be showers tonight.


----------



## Ken N Tx

96 feels like 105!!!!!


----------



## Sliverfox

Was 66* this morning,, presently  79* with  a breeze.

Got one  wall of front porch washed,& freshly painted  bench  back on  porch.
Have  another bench to sand , prime & paint.
Need to buy another can of  paint.

Perhaps if weather stays  rain free  for several days we can get back deck, railings  painted.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's beautiful day here today in the low 70s, low humidity now.  I took the plastic off the big front window and have them open with a nice little breeze coming in.


----------



## MarciKS

95° right now. gonna go out for grocery pickup around 8:30.


----------



## Don M.

Hot and sticky here, yesterday, and continuing through Monday.  Then, that tropical storm coming up from the Gulf should reach here on Tuesday, and cool us back down for a few days.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

We’ve had so much rain that this is the way we have dinner at the beach:


----------



## Sliverfox

May have been 57  when we  got  up,, presently mid 60,, with   evening temps in  50s.

Have been weeding  flower bed  that I can  view  from  desk.
 Some lilies are  up & in  bud,, turned  tomato cages upside  down around them.
Hope to keep the deer from eating lily buds


----------



## MarciKS

it's 11 AM here and already 87F and it's gonna get to 95F at least. i had a terrible time yesterday unloading the van with my groceries. my lungs were bugging me and it was so muggy. and they left my groceries sit too long at the store so my ice cream was soup when i got home. think i'm just gonna hafta suck it up and slap on a mask and just go back to doing my own shopping.


----------



## debodun

Cooler today that it has been in a while, but the promised showers never materialized. We could really use a soaking rain. I mowed the lawn his morning and in places the grass is crispy and I kicked up clouds of dust. We usually don't get that here in upstate NY until the end of July. One comfortable day today then it's back to increasing temps and mugginess. Technically summer doesn't begin for 2 more weeks. Meteorologically , well.......


----------



## Ken N Tx

100 tomorrow!!!!
.


----------



## hollydolly

Quite cold today..unbelievable given that we've had such hot temps for weeks. Only around low 60's.. and overcast. We did get some rain over the weekend, not enough but it helped the grass a little bit...


----------



## Lashann

Much hotter today than yesterday with temps in the high 80s.  Mother nature can't seem to make up her mind lately with spring like weather one day and summer the next.  In any case I prefer this season much better than the cold days of winter any day!


----------



## hollydolly

Today was much warmer again than yesterday... we had quite a lot of sunshine too, although it's forecast to rain pretty much every day for the next 10 days...


----------



## JustBonee

Any day that I don't hear '100' in the forecast is relieving.. it's the season of heat and humidity.


----------



## Ruthanne

We are in the upper 80s today.


----------



## Em in Ohio

It was 99 degrees F a couple hours ago - in OHIO!  I must have been transported elsewhere while napping!  Now, it's down to 96.  My daughter's boyfriend put my room air conditioner in last night - and I don't want to leave my bedroom!  Putting ice packs in the bird cage to lower their temperature, too.


----------



## Ken N Tx

57 this morning!!!


----------



## Lashann

It's going to be another hot and sunny day but with a "severe" weather forecast (very strong winds, rain etc.) for our area this evening.


----------



## debodun

We desperately need rain. I don't even remember having any precipitation since the begining of the month. Yesterday, I dug up weeds in the lawn and the soil is like concrete. When I mowed last, I was kicking up clouds of dry soil. It's been warm and windy, too, which makes things dry out even faster. The grass is crispy where the growth is thin. The forecast promised rain twice in the last week which never materialized. They say maybe tomorrow. To be this warm and dry for so long this time of year is unusual for upstate New York.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Thunderstorms here...love em'.....but still humid as heck!


----------



## hollydolly

Drizzle all day... and more forecast until Next week


----------



## Ken N Tx

63 now headed to 93 today..


----------



## debodun

Finally....some much needed rain, but warm and muggy.


----------



## Sliverfox

Presently in the 60s ,, may hit  mid 70s in the afternoon.
Yesterday was hot .
I had  case of strawberries to turn into freezer jam.
Now all done & the cans are in the freezer.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Beautiful sunny day!


----------



## Ken N Tx

93   sunny


----------



## debodun

I heard "scattered frost" tonight in the forecast, then by Wednesday, it will be back up near or at 90°F. A real rollercoaster here so far temp-wise.


----------



## hollydolly

It's been hot , humid, and overcast much of the day here..   this from my walk today in the rapeseed fields and woods behind my house...


----------



## Keesha

It’s a beautiful day at 16 degrees Celsius which is perfect. I mowed the lawn, trimmed around my garden, pulled weeds, trimmed bushes and started a fire to burn leaves.


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunday arrived with sunshine , was 44  this morning,,mid 60s in the afternoon.
Judging by way tree branches are moving ,,its  breezy out.


----------



## MickaC

We've had a lot of nice weather, for being in Canada. Still the rollercoaster type, warm one day, cool the next. We've being having a tremendous amount of wind....not breezes....very strong winds....50/60....every day for most of the spring, and now. Can't remember when we've had it so constant, drying everything out.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Sunny, lower humidity, so going to be a beautiful day, weatherwise.


----------



## charry

Sunny and 24 in sussex uk


----------



## Lashann

Sunny and bright all day but on the cool side for this time of year.


----------



## peppermint

Same here, lashann…Very chilly....but the sun was out....We couldn't swim....water was too chilly...


----------



## Lynk

It was raining this morning but did not last long.   Turned out to be a beautiful day.


----------



## MickaC

That wind continued all of today as it has been for several days, according to weather watches, was to be up 70 klm. certainly wasn't an outside day. lots of branches to pick up tomorrow.


----------



## MickaC

What a pleasant morning to wake up to, compared to the last many days. No hurricane winds, so far, sunny, light breeze, birds are singing their hearts out.


----------



## Sliverfox

Morning was an over cast 55 .
By afternoon  it  got  up to 65,, still cloudy.


----------



## MickaC

Changed my mind, forecast, since this morning, wind was bored staying idle, got up again, not bad, switched to the north, north west, more protected from that direction......You'd think Mother Nature would get tired, guess not.


----------



## Lashann

Another sunny day today but with seasonal temperatures.  Overall a great day to be outside going for a walk, spending time on the patio etc.


----------



## MarciKS

Currently 89° forecast to get to 92°.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Clear and 94..


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MickaC

Have been very lucky in the area where i am......a lot of severe weather forecasted these last few days, have gone east and north, hail, downpours, wind uprooting trees, hail, and large hail, downpours had caused water in basements, happy we're missing this, but sad for the areas dealing with it all.


----------



## Ken N Tx

In a pattern...Looks like we might get some much needed rain next Tuesday!!
.


----------



## PamfromTx

Edinburg, TX

Presently 77°F
Todays High Temperature90°F

Todays Low Temperature76°F


----------



## Lashann

Sunny with temps reaching in the mid 80s.  Possible thunderstorm forecast for later in the day.


----------



## debodun

We are PARCHED. So far this month, the measured rainfall amount at the nearest "official" weather station is 0.56 inches 10 days ago. It's been extremely warm so that 1/2 inch didn't go very far. I pulled up weeds this morning and the ground is bone dry as far down as I went. Grass is crispy in places and even weeds are wilting. No relief in sight  - temps in the upper 80s and low 90s for the next 10 days and nothing above a 50% chance of rain any of those days.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Rain started at 8PM yesterday!!! Still raining this morning...Got close to 2 inches!!!


----------



## hollydolly

*Partly cloudy..70 deg.... Monday is to see the resurgence of very hot weather... *


----------



## IrisSenior

Today is the Summer Solstice for us and we have had beautiful sunny, warm days which will continue for the next week with threats of thunderstorms.


----------



## debodun

Summer begins at 5:43 PM EDT June 20th


----------



## Ruthanne

About 87° here today and it's going to get warmer this coming week.


----------



## MarciKS

it's close to 10pm here and it's still 80°


----------



## Ken N Tx

More rain this morning...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ....93 this after noon...


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ken N Tx said:


> More rain this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....93 this after noon...


Storms here!!


----------



## Lewkat

Hot and humid.


----------



## CeeCee

Triple digits all week! UGH!


----------



## Ceege

It's supposed to go up to 87° with thunderstorms predicted.


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny & warmer,, reaching the 80s today.
Can someone turn  down the thermostat?

Hubby & I don't enjoy HOT weather.


----------



## MarciKS

it's 86° & getting ready to storm.


----------



## JaniceM

89 degrees.  Perfect, as long as it doesn't rain again.


----------



## Ruthanne

90° for a high here today it's supposed to be in the seventies tonight for sleeping weather.


----------



## moviequeen1

another hot/humid summer day,temps near 90


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Sliverfox

Its been in the mid 80s today ,, with teasing  bits of  dark clouds  ,, thunder  booms,,followed by  hit  & miss rain.

The kind of rain that makes you imagine  you felt a drop of rain.


----------



## debodun

We tied a high temp record here on Monday with 95F at the official weather station. Not a spot of rain. Even the dandelions are wilting. The forecast promised a break in the heat and humidity - mid-80s later in the week. *My*, what a *cold snap*! Only hit & miss showers; nothing to relieve the drought. The thermometer in an upstairs bedroom measured 85F yesterday and the downstairs furnace thermostat said 79F. I have an uninsulated brick house and once those bricks heat up in the sun, it's like living in a *pizza oven*.


----------



## Sliverfox

It's 71  & rainy.
Got  wet trying to dead head the peony bushes.
Came in  for dry  shirt,, will finish  that job when rain stops.


----------



## CindyLouWho

92°, humid, sunny, beautiful, .....can't complain about that.


----------



## hollydolly

1/4 to Midnight, and it's almost 70 deg here... too hot and humid to sleep


----------



## Ruthanne

Beautiful day in the mid 70s.  I have the windows open and am loving it!


----------



## hollydolly

92 degrees here today... ..and at 11.20pm now, it's 70 degrees..


----------



## Keesha

It was a coolish windy day today. Perfect for mowing the lawn and doing some gardening. All my plants are doing great. Tomato plants grow so fast. Mine already gave flowers on them. Not long ago they were tiny seedlings. It’s fun watching stuff grow. Right now it’s 16 Celsius.


----------



## Sliverfox

Was in mid 70s  today.
Did a bit of yard work in the morning.
Washed bed spread.
Took  down bedroom  curtains & the one in guest room.
All are washed, dried & back up


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday was p,sunny/breezy high 67,nice sleeping weather for a change
Today,a bit warmer temps in the mid 70's


----------



## RadishRose

Very warm, mid 80's and sunny. Still no rain.


----------



## debodun

We had a shower yesterday morning. Not enought to make up the deficit, but it cooled it off a little and the humidity is noticeably lower.


----------



## Pam

A sunny 85 F


----------



## Sliverfox

Morning was 65  now up to 75,, with  a breeze.

We had an appointment  at 9a.m. this morning.
Than hubby had another parts run,, sure hope he got the right parts this time.

He was  going to stop at Emerge care   as it appears he has been bit by a tick.

I should have recognized  the bite when he showed me.

Bite was about  size of  small button with   fine red  ring around it.
Looked like it was infected.

Please check  yourselves or any one who has been outside  for   ticks.
They are so  tiny about  size of  grain of pepper.

Ticks  don't  fly . 
I've seen them  fall out of trees onto a person.


----------



## asp3

We're in our fairly normal weather pattern these days, cool mornings (high 50's to mid 60's), hot afternoons (high 80's to low 90's) and then cooling as the evening progresses.  It seems a bit hotter than normal overall, but I haven't checked if we're higher than the 30 year averages.  It definitely got hotter sooner this year than last year.  Last year we didn't get any 90 degree weather until July.  This year we've already had several days where it hit 100 or almost hit 100 depending on which thermometer one trusts.  We also had much less overcast in May and early June than we normally have.


----------



## Don M.

We have another hot spell in central Missouri.....temps in the low 90's, and high humidity.  It's supposed to start raining again tomorrow, and good chances for rain most of the next week....we are already 6 inches above normal for the year.  Between the heat, humidity, and excess rain, I'm falling behind on my outdoor chores....outside in the early morning, then back in the house around noon.  Our weather this year probably closely resembles that in Miami.


----------



## CindyLouWho

97° w/ heat advisory...feels like heat index up to 110°.
Just finished mowing the lawn etc...2 hrs outside...yup, it's a hot one!


----------



## JaniceM

Sunny, and 86 degrees.  (very good!!)


----------



## Ruthanne

Mid 70s outside but inside my apt. it was hot, had to turn on the AC.


----------



## Keesha

Mid seventies today with a nice breeze 
Did some weeding, mowing ( trim around house ) and cleaned up the back fire pit. It was getting a bit messy. Built a nice big fire. Theres nothing quite like smell of a natural outdoor fire


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Sliverfox

A sunny 58  heading towards 80  this after noon.

Ken  like your 'weather ' stick'.

I've seen   weather rocks in PA ,,  very simlar idea ,,only when  rock is missing   one assumes it was stolen.


----------



## JustBonee

Forecast:   ..  hot and  rainy, with periods of Saharian dust.


----------



## MickaC

Have had a great week of summer weather. Temps from 27 to 33 yesterday. A lot of wind, and very dry, had a couple of overnight showers, very sparse, agout 37 drops, a lot of sun. . Down part is, grass has turned into Rice Krispies grass.......crunch...crunch....crunch. Anyone have extra milk to go with the Rice Krispies.


----------



## Don M.

That "Sahara Desert" dust cloud has arrived in Missouri, and our skies are gray.  That, combined with high humidity, and temperatures expected to reach the 90's is going to make for some rather uncomfortable weather this week.


----------



## hollydolly

*Sun and much needed slight showers...*


----------



## Sliverfox

Somewhere in the 70s, with off & on sun/clouds.

The deer have  found my tomatoes, got to get a fence put up.
Hubby  wandering around,, playing with dog,,    he's getting drafted into fence  building.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MickaC

Weather alerts were issued late yesterday.
Once again, here in our area, dodged the bullet again.
A small city, 60 miles north....100 ml of rain mixed with hail downed in a short time, tornado spotted, haven't heard if it touched down.


----------



## MickaC

Watched an intense lightning show about 11 last nite to the north, no thunder. Glad we missed all the damage, sad others got it big time.


----------



## MickaC

Update from this morning's post.
Tha city i mentioned this morning, rainfall had been calculated at 155 ml......some stores had a foot of water, hospital suffered flooding as well, lots of people's homes flooded.
Surrounding towns in this same area dealt with anywhere from 115 to 140 ml of rain, golfball size hail.
 Will there be an end to devastation in 2020.


----------



## mlh

it is almost 10 at night and it is still nearly 90


----------



## MickaC

Had a thunderstorm, lots of lightning, and just under 1/2 inch rain, Tuesday evening, and through the nite.
My guy braved it out to do his bedtime jobs.....my 2 girls wouldn't.....so they squeezed it in.....waited till morning.
Not a severe storm, just the normal, lucky, considering what other areas are getting.
Was a nice day yesterday, 28, with a cooling sw wind.


----------



## Gary O'

28°F right now @ 6A

Gonna be a sunny day

Gettin' into the 60s here in the mountains


----------



## Sliverfox

A bright ,hot sunny 86!


----------



## MickaC

Escaped another weather alert and warning last nite. Sitting outside at 11, watched another lightning show....a bit of thunder, that's all we got.
Saved again.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## moviequeen1

another beautiful summer day,hot /humid temps near 90


----------



## Marie5656

*Having a dry, hot spell through the weekend.  I plan to stay inside a lot.  I even put ice in the pan of water I have out fot the birds...yep. They own me.

*


----------



## Lashann

Scorching hot temps here in southern Ontario with a high of 32.   Forecast to be the same for several more days. ☹


----------



## RadishRose

mid 80's and rainy


----------



## MickaC

Was the same here in south Manitoba.....+35, no wind. Forecast for here, to be cooling off a little bit, 27, 28.


----------



## Ruthanne

It was stifling hot yesterday and plans to be the same for the next few days:  90s.


----------



## MarciKS

It is currently 73° with an expected high of 91° & chance of t-storms tonight.


----------



## AmberTea

Warm at 70 degrees, slight breeze, birds chirping quite a bit today, it's a most pleasant day so far.


----------



## Lizzie00

A pretty good storm going here but at least it brought the temp down to 87 degrees.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday,it was another beautiful warm/humid  summer day here in Buffalo,high was 90
Today more of the same,for most of this upcoming week a'heat advisory' has been issued temps will be in the low 90's with the humidty will feel near 100.I don't recall it ever being this hot
One of the reasons I like taking my walks early in the morning its cool outside


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious sunny day, warm, but very breezy.. blowing leaves all over my lawn


----------



## MickaC

We're still enjoying summer heat.....yesterday did feel extreme.....with humidex.....38, no wind.
Neighbour is on fast pace setting up a pool.


----------



## RadishRose

75F, high to be 88, partly cloudy


----------



## debodun

Major heat is on for my area. Here is an online prediction for the future. Temps at least in the 80s to mid-90s every day as far as it goes. I am not a fan of hot, muggy weather. My desktop also gets cranky. Thsi kind of heat is unusual for this area even for early July.


----------



## MarciKS

It's currently 89° with a chance for thunderstorms. 

I just took the trash out. Looks like it could storm but not till later.


----------



## Pinky

32C/90F and humid. Possible thunderstorms. I hope we get them.


----------



## Lashann

We're still in a heat wave here...... glad to see the hostas in a nearby garden patch still doing hanging in there!


----------



## debodun

Same here - hot and humid. Thursday it is supposed to be in the mid-90s and no relief in sight. We desperately need rain. We did get some light showers last week, but they were light and the stop-and-start kind. Didn't even get wet under trees.


----------



## toffee

it is hammering down in the uk. glad i went out early ' looking like a storm brewing too.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday was a hot/humid day without much of a breeze,high was 94
Today,there is a SW breeze 10-20mph,still hot/humid temps in low 90's


----------



## Lewkat

A lot calmer and a tad cooler than what we went through yesterday.  I guess we caught some of Edouardo the tropical storm just off our coast.  We had torrential rains in sheets, and wind up to 65mph.  Very serious lightning strikes left us without power for several hours.  Trees, limbs and wires down all over the place.  Our flowers were all uprooted.   So, now as tomorrow approaches, we are back to sizzling hot weather again.  Look out Ireland and Wales, Edouardo is headed in your direction.


----------



## MickaC

Still enjoying our summer heat, i know some don't like the heat, it has been dry heat for the most part, not a lot of wind till last nite, since Sunday.
Wind got up after supper yesterday, started cooling down.
Had a good rain through the nite,not sure how much, probably not enough, being it is very dry, windy, moved the chairs around the deck, must have been thunder, i didn't hear it, but my Corgi spent the nite in her usual place when there's a storm...the bathroom.
Still very lucky, no kind of damage due to storms.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday another beautiful but hot/humid day high was 94,new record high
Today,a bit cooler around 90 with isolated chance of rain
I look forward to weekend when the rain arrives,humidty goes away for awhile


----------



## Don M.

Hot and fairly humid....been that way all week, and no real relief in sight for the next several weeks.  Summer is definitely here.


----------



## MarciKS

Supposed to get to 94° today.


----------



## Butterfly

Really hot.  98 to 99 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## Barbiegirl

It's 91F this morning, 103F with the humidex. "Summertiiiime, and the livin' is easy sweaty...."

I hope everyone up in Georgia and the Carolinas will stay safe and dry from the heavy rains!


----------



## debodun

Another hot day without rain - tomorrow even hotter. Scattered storms predicted, but the caveat is it will be an all or nothing situation: if you get one, it will be severe with strong wind, lightning and possible hail. Otherwise expect nothing. The grass in my yard is brown and crispy. I expect any day to hear about an outdoor water use ban. On the bright side - I haven't had to mow!


----------



## Keesha

31 degrees Celsius 
Yesterday was 36
My grass is still green and I still have to mow


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly

*Heavy rain today.. rumblings of thunder too, but horrible 90% humidity*


----------



## JaniceM

A perfect 97 degrees.  Didn't notice humidity level, but no wind and it hasn't been raining.  Perfect.


----------



## debodun

Blessed rain!!! Raining so hard it looks like fog. However, no matter how much falls, it will not make up for the deficit.


----------



## IrisSenior

Hot and humid, possible thunderstorms but it won't cool it off. Thank goodness for air conditioning.


----------



## Lewkat

Steady rain, but hot, hot, hot.


----------



## Gemma

92ºF with the humidity to match.  No rain today.


----------



## fmdog44

99 F and will stay that way for many months to come


----------



## Lashann

Finally got some rain here .... helped to cool things down a little too which was nice.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

We are in a pattern of: 
Daytime in 90s
Mornings in 70s
And you can almost set your clock for afternoon showers. Always about 2-3 pm. 
So we get our jobs done in the morning and take the afternoon off.


----------



## hollydolly

We  have gone into a different dimension than July.. we're at 67 F....heavy grey skies, and Drizzling rain.  🌧☁

I don't mind tho' because we've had such dry hot weather for weeks.. and apparently this is just a short hiatus..


----------



## moviequeen1

We have had  5 straight days of 90 or above temps which is a record here in Buffalo&WNY
On Tues ,we set new record high of 94,today we may hit 95
We all will be happy when the rain comes late tomorrow&Sat,humidty goes away for awhile
Its too bad we can't bottle this weather in the cold winter months


----------



## charry

Don’t ask !  Disgraceful for this time of year........Beam me up scotty !!! To warmer pastures 
It’s been heavy cloud , fine rain and windy for the past week ...yuk ....


----------



## chic

Humid and in the 90s F.


----------



## Pinky

Holding around 30C here, while the daily humidity level creeps up 
Thank goodness for a/c in cars .. home .. everywhere.


----------



## moviequeen1

WOW,we hit another record high temp today,96,7 straight days 90 or above,never happened here before


----------



## debodun

I'm trying to work around the heat by opening my windows at night and putting a box fan in some. Not very effective when the temp doesn't go below 70F at night. I just opened a window and it was like opening the oven door when it's baking.


----------



## Marie5656

OK, not really. It is 97 out, due to be 100 tomorrow. Heat Wave.


----------



## MickaC

Pinky said:


> Holding around 30C here, while the daily humidity level creeps up
> Thank goodness for a/c in cars .. home .. everywhere.


Pinky.......Just saw on the news......Parts of Toronto got hit badly with a storm yesterday. Were you affected where you are. So much damage and flooding.


----------



## MickaC

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 112987
> 
> OK, not really. It is 97 out, due to be 100 tomorrow. Heat Wave.


Please......No jokes about snow......It gets closer every day.


----------



## MarciKS

Currently 88° & humid as hell


----------



## JaniceM

Ken N Tx said:


>


Hi Ken and Mrs. Ken, can I move to your neighborhood?!?


----------



## MarciKS

JaniceM said:


> Hi Ken and Mrs. Ken, can I move to your neighborhood?!?


You like it that hot Janice?


----------



## JaniceM

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 112987
> 
> OK, not really. It is 97 out, due to be 100 tomorrow. Heat Wave.


I saw the picture before I saw the explanation underneath...  that's mean, Marie, mean!!!  

LOL !  I thought my heart was gonna stop looking at that awful sn.sn.snow..


----------



## JaniceM

MarciKS said:


> You like it that hot Janice?


Oh absolutely!!!  
The best weather conditions I've ever experienced was traveling through New Mexico years ago, it was 118 degrees!!!  and California desert areas were nice, too!!


----------



## MarciKS

OMG you should move to Kansas then. Get yourself a summer home here. It's awful.


----------



## JaniceM

MarciKS said:


> OMG you should move to Kansas then. Get yourself a summer home here. It's awful.


I don't know what part of that state you're in, but I'm currently not far north from you  and it sucks!!!  Yet they keep bragging about "the best weather anywhere"!!


----------



## MarciKS

JaniceM said:


> I don't know what part of that state you're in, but I'm currently not far north from you  and it sucks!!!  Yet they keep bragging about "the best weather anywhere"!!


I'm in North Central Kansas. It's hot...humid & sucks. I've never seen weather that changes so much in my life.


----------



## JaniceM

MarciKS said:


> I'm in North Central Kansas. It's hot...humid & sucks. *I've never seen weather that changes so much in my life.*



Same here.  Awhile back I said to a neighbor 'no matter what ya wear when you walk out the door, it's wrong before ya get across the street!"


----------



## MarciKS

I don't even know why the weatherman even bothers. It's never what they claim it will be. LOL


----------



## JaniceM

MarciKS said:


> I don't even know why the weatherman even bothers. It's never what they claim it will be. LOL


Well at least some of the weather guys now admit they don't know- 'We're in for a big storm tonight.. but maybe it will pass us..'

It can be summed up:
WINTER:  Don't GO out in it, don't BE out in it-  life-threatening wind chills and ice, with possibility of frostbite and hypothermia;
SUMMER:  Don't GO out in it, don't BE out in it-  high heat index with possibility of dehydration and heatstroke.
SPRING & FALL:  Nonexistent.  
And of course the possibility of tornadoes at any time.  
Yet, they say 'We have the best weather anywhere!'


----------



## Marie5656

JaniceM said:


> I saw the picture before I saw the explanation underneath...  that's mean, Marie, mean!!!
> 
> LOL !  I thought my heart was gonna stop looking at that awful sn.sn.snow..



Made you smile though...right????


----------



## Ruthanne

Near 100 F today and still steamy hot out there with all the humidity, too.  Thankful for my new AC!!


----------



## MickaC

What a difference in a day, hot, sunny, light wind, yesterday.
Today, 10 degrees colder, strong winds from the north/west. Rain from 4 to 5, this afternoon, came down hard, but didn't amount to much.
With the winds during the nite, kept the grass dry, got the backyard mowed.
 Predicted   to cool for a couple of days then the heat returns. Sure hope so, like for the next six months, Then winter for month, then retract back to heat.    OH WELL....ONE COULD DREAM.......especially us CANADIANS.

l


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny, but windy... temps are still very low at 65 F ...can hardly believe we were at 90 degrees last month


----------



## Ken N Tx

No breeze HUMID and HOT!!!


----------



## JaniceM

Marie5656 said:


> Made you smile though...right????


Sure did!  Thanks Marie!!


----------



## debodun

Tropical storm Fay is due here sometime later today or early tomorrow. Probably just bring more heat and humidity with it.


----------



## mike4lorie

HOT... 42C with the humidity...


----------



## debodun

For Tuesday next week, temps may get down in the 70s. A real cold snap - I'll have to get out my winter coat.


----------



## debodun

I am having sleeping issues. My window air conditioner ran all night which means it didn't get below 70F. The last three nights I've averaged 4 hours each night. I just toss and turn, then this morning I woke up with right hip pain - proabably due to the closeness of my bedroom and my old lumpy sagging mattress. It took an hour to abate.


----------



## MickaC

A great day so far, 26, light north wind, sun and cloud, forecast to warm up to 30's, for the weekend.
Kind of a boring weather report, happy there's no severe weather.......Canada thing......beats me.


----------



## Lewkat

Fiercely hot again today, but tomorrow is supposed to hit a high of 78 and rain.  Just another teaser as the temps promise to go through the ceiling again beginning Saturday.  Ahhhhh, summer.


----------



## Lewkat

Today, Tropical Storm Fay has been battering us relentlessly.  Winds are not as bad as Edouardo, but, the rain is heavy and the humidity is impossible.  This is one time I do appreciate the a/c.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Keesha

It’s 21 degrees Celsius and raining ☔️


----------



## moviequeen1

We had another record high yesterday 97
Today,supposedly we're getting t.storms with much needed rain,as of 8:20am its sunny/ humid temp is 76


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny , slightly overcast, and 68 degrees.. managed to sleep well for the first time in ages last night. Tomorrow, temps will be back up to around 80 deg f


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Sunny , sluightly overcast, and 68 degrees.. managed to sleep well for the first time in ages last night. Tomorrow, temps will be back up to around 80 deg f


Glad you slept well, hd, as I've had a bad time with sleeping the past several days also with the high temps.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's about 75 now and will be mid 80s today and I'm glad as it was over 90 the past days before.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> Glad you slept well, hd, as I've had a bad time with sleeping the past several days also with the high temps.


it's the rotten humidity isn't it ?.. horrible...


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> it's the rotten humidity isn't it ?.. horrible...


Yes, the humidity has been terrible.. It rained last night and is more humid but not as hot.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, the humidity has been terrible.. It rained last night and is more humid but not as hot.


yes same thing happened here..the rains came and didn't take the humidity away a few days ago.. fortunately it seems to have lessened a little since


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> yes same thing happened here..the rains came and didn't take the humidity away a few days ago.. fortunately it seems to have lessened a little since


That's good it's less.


----------



## debodun

Fay brough some much needed rain, but also increased the humidity which doesn't help with the heat. The humidity is so high, I could swim to the kitchen.


----------



## debodun

It is almost 11 am here now and here's the weather in my locale:


----------



## Pinky

MickaC said:


> Pinky.......Just saw on the news......Parts of Toronto got hit badly with a storm yesterday. Were you affected where you are. So much damage and flooding.


Sorry, Micka .. just saw this now.
We are often spared from storms in the area we live in. I feel for those who were affected.
Today, the temps are lower, the humidity higher - and it is raining.


----------



## Trippy Hippie

It's Hot. Sunny and 94 degrees.


----------



## debodun

I would like some tater tots, but I am not turning on the oven when the heat index is 97 F.


----------



## Lashann

Overcast with some rainfall today much to the relief of our local farmers. The heat wave seems to have eased up somewhat because temps are also cooler now.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Feels like 109 !


----------



## Ken N Tx

duplicate


----------



## moviequeen1

Yippee,,the brief t.storm with much needed rain materalizes this afternoon around 1:15
What a difference without the humidity,its now 75,cooler temps for next couple of days until the heat/humidty make a return towards end of next wk


----------



## Butterfly

Local weather service says  it is 105 here right now.  That's a couple degrees hotter than yesterday.  Awful!

We sure need some rain.  Everything around here is dry as tinder -- just right for fires -- and some of our local idiots are still setting off fireworks late at night.


----------



## Butterfly

JaniceM said:


> Oh absolutely!!!
> The best weather conditions I've ever experienced was traveling through New Mexico years ago, it was 118 degrees!!!  and California desert areas were nice, too!!



It's 105 here right now, Janice.  Come on over!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat

Right now where I live, it is in the mid 70s, sunny and clear.  Low humidity.  Promising to change by late this afternoon.


----------



## debodun

My window AC is on max and it is barely confortable for me. Can't get the indoor temp below 75F. It is 1:30 pm here now and the temp is 87 F outside. Prediction is for "more seasonable" temps (low 80s) the next few days with a warm-up towards next weekend (back to high 80s and low 90s). I never remember a summer where it was so consistently hot for such long stretches. Is the sun on the rag or something?


----------



## Trippy Hippie

It is hot, but there a some clouds in the sky. It is 95 degrees at the moment this after. I think a dip in the pool is in order.


----------



## Lashann

Today it is nice and sunny here in southern Ontario but with cooler more seasonal temps, thank goodness.


----------



## Marie5656

*Well, the last week brought a heat wave.  Then rain all day yesterday. Today cooler and BTW, flood warnings.  *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx

Cold front coming
.


----------



## Lashann

Forecast to be a sunny day with a high of 84, slightly above the normal seasonal temp.


----------



## debodun

In for another scorcher this coming weekend. Heat indices predicted to be in the triple digits. Screenshots from the Weather Channel site and Weather Underground:


----------



## Sliverfox

Today we have been having hit & miss rain.
Presently under  thunderstorms / high wind warning.

MY husband thinks  he just has to  get  out  the firewood he cut this morning.

He was  saying how tired he was. 
Told him his  body was telling  him it had enough for  one day.


----------



## debodun

Got wood?


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx

The "feels like" will be 100!!
.


----------



## Lashann

*Sunny all day here with a high of 88.*


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday mid morning we had a couple t.storms with much needed rain pass thru the area.
I went outside for a brief walk around our apt complex in afternoon,was still humid
Today,p sunny temps in the 80's


----------



## AnnieA

11 AM  Heat index 101 F  

Think Snow, lol!   ❄     A family in our town puts out a Think Snow yard sign every summer.


----------



## Pepper

Hot.  Very Hot.


----------



## Don M.

We've had our first real heat wave, this past week....temps in the upper 90's and quite humid.  There is a moderate chance of some rain and cooler temps in the next couple of days....then Hot again.  Cmon September!!!


----------



## debodun

AnnieA said:


> A family in our town puts out a Think Snow yard sign every summer.


----------



## Ruthanne

Supposed to be mid 90s to 100 today--I'm glad I have AC!


----------



## debodun

So far it isn't as bad as I expected. Last night, I opened the windows of the rooms upstairs that I use, and the doors downstairs. I put box fans in the windows. Then at 8 am this morning, I took out the fans and closed the doors and windows. However, it's only 2 pm here right now - 6 more hours of the sun beating down on those bricks.


----------



## MickaC

Weather, here......a mixed bag of everything.....have had 3 good showers, not enough rain, but every little bit helps.
Hasn't been quite as hot this past week.....some wise guy has been playing with the thermostat again, in the sun, today and yesterday, wearing a jacket.....need more heat.....it's still July !!!!!!
Ok, that's all the complaining for now.


----------



## Lakeland living

The weather is changing , that is for sure. Today was the first Tornado warning for my area. Lots of rain, more wind than I like with the trees and so on.  We are getting more storms tonight, more wind and rain. We need the rain but not where it makes my driveway look like a creek.


----------



## Autumn

I truly enjoyed reading through all these posts today.  Snow, ice, cold weather...YES!

We're having what the city officials characterize as a "heat emergency" here...98f today and the humidity is off the charts...


----------



## Lashann

Sunny with some clouds today and thankfully, much cooler and less humid than the last few days.


----------



## Lewkat

Good grief, we've been roasting in NJ.  Nearly100 degrees with a humidity to match.  For once I appreciate central air.


----------



## Sliverfox

Just now checking in  with our weather.
This morning was 69 going into 80s.
That's still too hot  for me!

We had rain  Sunday afternoon.
Enough wind with it to  knock down a tree on main highway, that  closed the road .
Took  down electric lines.

Our  narrow  road became the detour route.


----------



## Sliverfox

Deb,, not that much wood here.
If the wood pile was that  high,,he's think   he needed more.

That said he is already   delivering orders  for WINTER fire wood!


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday ,we had tstorms/rain roll thru the area which was great because the humidty went away
Today,another picture perfect summer day,less humid temps in the low 80's


----------



## Aunt Bea

It has been hot and humid the last few days but a cold front came through last night and helped to cool things off.

I get annoyed with the newscasters reporting on the hot weather they make it sound like the end of the world.

To me, it's just part of summer and reminds me of when I was a kid.  

I was very lucky to spend many hot summer nights sleeping in a clothesline tent similar to this one.


----------



## Lewkat

Here we go again.  Sizzling already.


----------



## rgp

As per my truck thermometer , [which is fairly accurate] 100 degrees yesterday. I think official temp was 95. Been this way for about two weeks,  forecast for the coming week is about the same.


----------



## JaniceM

Forecast:  rain rain and more rain.


----------



## debodun

Aunt Bea said:


> To me, it's just part of summer and reminds me of when I was a kid.
> 
> I was very lucky to spend many hot summer nights sleeping in a clothesline tent similar to this one.
> 
> View attachment 114334



That looks like a mosquito buffet waiting to happen.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's supposed to be 89 degrees today which isn't too bad considering the past days it was hotter.


----------



## debodun

Air conditioner ran all night. Checked the local weather at 11 pm and it was 79F.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MickaC

Had a thunderstorm late afternoon into evening, yesterday, got a good rain, should be a good help to the crops.
Heavy fog this morning, the saying we go by, the day of fog, moisture in 6 weeks.
That may not be good, would harvest time.
Hope for a better harvest this year, last year was a never ending battle with rain, not to mention the big dump of white crap, early October. 
Amazing how much crop farmers were able to get after that.
Hope for good weather.


----------



## debodun

Still warm, but  a lot less humid which helps my comfort level. Sunday and yesterday were oppressive.


----------



## Sliverfox

Presently 77*,,66% humidity with 15% chance of rain.

Saw the dermatologist  this morning,, who 'froze ' couple of  spots on my face.
Go back to him in October   to start more  skin  treatments during Winter months.


----------



## Pecos

Hot, just plain hot.


----------



## MickaC

Learned this morning, yesterday's rain and couple days before that.....got almost 2 inches.....we certainly needed it.
Need to put a rain gauge on my to get list.


----------



## RadishRose

Hot, 90, storm possible but south of where I am.


----------



## Lashann

It's the second day in a row where we have had more lower (seasonal) temps along with some badly needed rain.


----------



## debodun

Why it's so hot this year:

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ted-warmest-year-record-noaa-said/5144767002/


----------



## debodun

Seasonable here for the next few days, but warnings already of another heat wave on the way for this weekend through at least Monday next week. What is this, like the tenth heat wave so far this summer for the northeast U.S.?


----------



## Pecos

debodun said:


> Seasonable here for the next few days, but warnings already of another heat wave on the way for this weekend through at least Monday next week. What is this, like the tenth heat wave so far this summer for the northeast U.S.?


The number of recent times when the temp in NYC is higher than here in SC is amazing. You guys are catching it this year.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## debodun

Pecos said:


> The number of recent times when the temp in NYC is higher than here in SC is amazing. You guys are catching it this year.



And we're not used to it. Temps here for this time of year should be upper 70s to low 80s. I shudder to think what my electricbill will be for this month with a couple of box fans and an old chugger window AC running 24/7.


----------



## peppermint

93 degrees....It feels like 100....


----------



## Ruthanne

Hot and oh so muggy--again, thank God for AC and whoever invented it!


----------



## debodun

Willis Carrier invented AC, just in case you were wondering.


----------



## Lashann

Going to be nice and sunny here today with a high of 82 (seasonal).   Going to do some errands and enjoy the day because another heat wave is forecast for the weekend.   ☹


----------



## Sliverfox

Was 66 when we got up with 100% humidity.

Walked around  outside taking pictures with back round of  mist.


----------



## MickaC

Had another thunderstorm yesterday, big wind, downpour, small hail, nose dived down to 17c, in a very short time,over by supper.
The rain is muchly needed......the downside to that.....the grass will start growing again, ....i hate mowing grass...doesn't matter if a walking mower, riding mower, or a airplane mower.
If i had more money than brains, and was sure no one would put me away in a padded cell........i would pour concrete, front and back.
Today is very warm.....33c, humidex 41c, so nothing been done outside, going out every bit to get my vitamin D. 
But i'm not really complaining about the heat, after our long winters.


----------



## Ruthanne

About 81 F for the high today.


----------



## peppermint

debodun said:


> Willis Carrier invented AC, just in case you were wondering.


We have Carter …..since we bought this home....With air-conditioning.  They come 
once a year...If anything goes wrong we have them to come to fix the air condition...


----------



## hollydolly

We have humidity of 71% right now... it's forecast to rain tonight, I wish it would hurry up....


----------



## hollydolly

It's now almost 10am Saturday  and _Still_ no sign of the rain..and the humidity is 80 %... I'm gonna do a rain dance in a minute..


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## debodun

A screenshot of the forecast from 3 different online weather sites. The consensus of opinion = *HOT!!!

*


----------



## debodun

It was insufferable here yesterday. Heat index well into the triple digits (F). Rained hard this morning for about 5 minutes. Won't make up for the lack and doesn't help with the heat much, just makes it more muggy.


----------



## JaniceM

87 degrees.
40% humidity.
Sunny.


----------



## hollydolly

Hot this morning, set to be* 95 degrees* here today. We were supposed to be going into the city today but hubs has to go to the dentist to get a tooth pulled this afternoon, so that's been cancelled.


----------



## AnnieA

80 degrees with a breeze.  Midday in August in Mississippi!!!  It's a quirk that usually happens around this time each year that gives us hope for late September.


----------



## hollydolly

Not as hot as yesterday thank goodness!! WE had around 85 today but with a little more passing cloud and a little more breeze..


----------



## AnnieA

hollydolly said:


> Not as hot as yesterday thank goodness!! WE had around 85 today but with a little more passing cloud and a little more breeze..



From what I've been reading about the weather this year in the UK, you guys need to buy air conditioner manufacturer stock.


----------



## hollydolly

AnnieA said:


> From what I've been reading about the weather this year in the UK, you guys need to buy air conditioner manufacturer stock.


yes I've said for the last 3 years, we need AC here, trouble is that because it's not something many households in the UK traditionally have, unlike our house in Spain..it's very expensive to buy and have installed here


----------



## MarciKS

Currently 81° with a storm moving in.


----------



## Lashann

Weather is forecast to be about 76 today with rain and possible thunderstorm.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## debodun

Overcast and muggy, but not as warm as it's been lately. We're due to get the remnants of tropical storm Isaias here on Tuesday. That will bring some much-needed rain.


----------



## MarkinPhx

The reddish orange sky makes me feel like I am living on Mars this morning. It is supposed to get "only" up to 111F today !


----------



## debodun

Or the beginning of "Lawrence of Arabia".


----------



## MickaC

Have nothing to really complain about.......imagine that......a Canadian not complaining.
Mother Nature always keeps her promise.......
As the page on the calendar turned to August......
Pre Fall arrived.......cool wet mornings, from heavy dew......great warm afternoons......cooling off at suppertime......And of course, the days are getting shorter.......

Sorry fellow Canadians......just pointing out my complaining......not labeling any other Canadian.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday we had some rain on/off,in the late afternoon the winds really picked up
Last night was the 1st time in a long time,had the blanket on my bed,didn't need the fan
Today,p. sunny temps in the 70's


----------



## hollydolly

*Sunny, and just pleasantly warm at 70 deg f *


----------



## Lashann

Sunny with some clouds this morning and thunderstorms predicted for this afternoon.  Mild temperature in the low 70s.


----------



## debodun

My lawn is burnt to a crisp, literally. Crunching when walking over it. We're supposed to be getting the remnants of Isias starting tonight and all day tomorrow. Too much too late.


----------



## Pecos

We just started getting heavy rain. We may be on the outskirts of our latest Atlantic hurricane.
I need to turn the sprinkler system.


----------



## Pinky

It rained yesterday, and today while we were out for a few hours, there was a huge downpour. You could almost hear the grass and trees going "aaaaah".


----------



## MarkinPhx

112F right now. Pretty boring..no summer storms this year.


----------



## Ruthanne

Went up to 80 today but other parts of today were in the 70s and most comfortable!


----------



## peppermint

In New Jersey,  we have a storm coming, the police phone alert for people in their homes....
The police just phoned....We are on the East Coast and the storm is coming fast....
It may be in the Myrtle Beach and North Carolina....area....
Tomorrow morning I have to get some things in the garage...So the chairs don't blow away...
Anyone here near this storm on the East Coast....Be alert....


----------



## Sassycakes

I'm not enjoying today at all. We are having a Tornado watch warning form 7am until 4pm. We've been having flash flooding all morning. Our sewer line backed up and our basement is flooded. I can't even look out the window without getting upset how the large tree in front of our house's is swaying and scaring the heck out of me.


----------



## Sliverfox

A sunny 74 here,,no rain.

Saw dentist  this morning.
I need a crown on one of my teeth.


----------



## Lewkat

Isaias has arrived in NJ.  Worse in some spots than others.  A few things flying around, trees down on top of a couple of cars and roads blocked, but all in all, not too bad.  We keep getting Police alerts to remain indoors due to flying debris.


----------



## katlupe

Raining all morning here, sky is gray and about 66 degrees. Not windy or anything.


----------



## Lewkat

And, just like that, the wind is gone and the rain with it.  Saying hello to N.E.


----------



## RadishRose

Windy as heck here, not too much rain, though.


----------



## Lashann

Sunny day with some clouds and rain - thankfully not too hot.


----------



## debodun

They were correct. Rain is coming down in sheets. Tornado warning until 7:30 PM. Thank you, Isaias.


----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose

We have terrible wind gusts, but normal rain. Lost power twice but just for a few moments. Some of these gusts are darn scary.......


----------



## debodun

Right at this moment, the heaviest rain in the country is right over my head.


----------



## Aneeda72

Still very hot


----------



## Lewkat

We had  tornadoes hit Delaware, PA and NJ which created massive power outages at least in these states.  My town has been working like crazy to get to all the live wires that are down and remove downed trees blocking the many roads.  Winds just died down awhile ago and it's getting hot again.


----------



## Sliverfox

Cool 61  not  supposed to get into  70s today, with chance of rain.

Our son & his family are staying at local motel with plans of  going to the  lake.

It feels strange that they aren't  staying with us.
We have the room.

Thier excuse  was,,"We didn't want  to put  you out."  ???


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious sunny day , temps around the high 70's..also a very strong warm wind...been out in the garden cutting back trees, and washing out the bird bath, and the wind is making the water into  a whirlpool


----------



## Sliverfox

Holly?? Is that a solar   fountain?


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> Holly?? Is that a solar   fountain?


Yes indeed...well spotted


----------



## JustBonee

RadishRose said:


> We have terrible wind gusts, but normal rain. Lost power twice but just for a few moments. Some of these gusts are darn scary.......



Hope things have settled down today for everyone in the path.   Been hearing about the high winds up that way.


----------



## peppermint

Yes radisRose, we are OK in NJ....Some homes still don't have power.....We didn't go out on the road yet...
We had a clean up in the backyard last night....


----------



## debodun

I guess my cellar cleaning project is put off again for another week. Garbage pick up today and I immediately filled the can back to the brim with branches and leaves from storm blow-down. It's probably REALLY wet down there now anyway with all the rain yesterday. I believe I heard on the morning local news that Albany got a little over 5 inches.


----------



## peppermint

OK...About the storm!!  We put everything that was outside and in the Gazebo....
We have a whole home Generator...on the side of our house...
We have a new family bought the new home across the street from our home..
So,, I went to the front of the house when the storm was over...
But the Electric was still not on in our town..But like I wrote that we have a Generator...
The Geneator stay's on till the town is finished with the storm....It was on  9 hours...
The girl across the street that just bought the home was on her phone and putting hand jestures to me..
She was pointing to me sort of mean and pointing to the generator..
She then went into the car and drove out of her driveway....
5 minutes the generator turned off....They came home to their home this morning....

There was another home that had a generator across the street...
I may have to tell her the generator every Saturday goes on about 15 min....That's it.
No one on our block never complained.. We live here 45 years....

This was the only time the generator stayed on since The SandyStorm  In Jersey....
 I will alert the new neighbor's about the generator.


----------



## Sliverfox

Got more sweet corn froze today.

Holly, I've been  looking  at solar  bird bath fountains.
There is a  youtube video  how to make  one out of  chip/dip dish.

Finally  found a chip/dip dish ,,  now looking for  recirculating  solar   fountain.
Had hoped son & I could make them when we stayed with him.

At that  time  couldn't  find the required  dishes.
So  that project is on hold.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly

Set to be 85 degrees today..very humid and overcast currently...


----------



## Ken N Tx

hollydolly said:


> Set to be 85 degrees today..very humid and overcast currently...


91% humidity and light fog...


----------



## Sliverfox

Today  starts off at 52* with fog may get into the 70s.

Weekend weather to be back in 'heat wave' mode.


----------



## Lewkat

Beautiful day here in NJ.  It is like an early autumn day.  Air is clear and cool.  We have power, only lost it for a few seconds, but my son and so many others are still without it.  Fortunately for some they have generators.   Supposed to stay this way for a couple of days and then cometh the dog days of August.  Still lots of debris from fallen trees and limbs to be cleared up.  Marley and I loved our walk this morning.


----------



## Lakeland living

August 6, 9c this morning, fog and some heavy mist on the lake.


----------



## peppermint

Lewkat said:


> Beautiful day here in NJ.  It is like an early autumn day.  Air is clear and cool.  We have power, only lost it for a few seconds, but my son and so many others are still without it.  Fortunately for some they have generators.   Supposed to stay this way for a couple of days and then cometh the dog days of August.  Still lots of debris from fallen trees and limbs to be cleared up.  Marley and I loved our walk this morning.


We have rain in our area...We didn't have many fallen trees...We do have power...


----------



## Lashann

I really nice weather day here - bright and sunny with seasonal (ie. warm, not hot) temps.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly

91 deg f ...and 45 % humidity....


----------



## Lewkat

We are back to this once again.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Here we go!!! Welcome August!!


----------



## moviequeen1

We had a lovely weekend here in WNY,temps were in the low 80's
Today,will be a p.sunny day a bit humid temps near 90


----------



## debodun

Another heat wave through Thursday. Heat advisories in effect - temps in upper 80s ato low 90s and oppressive humidity levels. Just think , here in New York, in 5 months we'll be begging for a nice warm day.


----------



## Sliverfox

Its 88  this afternoon.
Think I'm done freezing sweet  corn.


----------



## Ruthanne

91 degrees here today but not real humid but then I had the air conditioning on all day I wasn't out there


----------



## MarciKS

*The internet says it's 82° but I'm not buying it since it's so sultry out. Looks like a storm is on the way.*


----------



## Lashann

A high of 80 is forecast along with a good chance of rain/thunderstorms later in the day.


----------



## Ken N Tx

2:50 AM, right now 85 feels like 93!!


----------



## Lewkat

Despicable.


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> Got more sweet corn froze today.
> 
> Holly, I've been  looking  at solar  bird bath fountains.
> There is a  youtube video  how to make  one out of  chip/dip dish.
> 
> Finally  found a chip/dip dish ,,  now looking for  recirculating  solar   fountain.
> Had hoped son & I could make them when we stayed with him.
> 
> At that  time  couldn't  find the required  dishes.
> So  that project is on hold.


Excellent, what a great idea... we just bought ours and hubs adapted it a little to suit our bird bath


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny, Hot, 92 degrees here, ..45% Humidity  with  possible thunderstorms late this afternoon predicted but no reduction of heat until the end of the week


----------



## debodun

The temperature in my bedroom this morning was 80F and the humidiry 82%. I felt like I could almost swim down the hall.


----------



## debodun




----------



## chic

Heat indices 100. This is the hottest summer I can ever remember.


----------



## PamfromTx

Low 83°F 
High 95°F


----------



## Ruthanne

82 today


----------



## hollydolly

92 deg F... Sunny..


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny 65  heading to the 80s.

Already feels like the 80s.


----------



## Aunt Bea

The temps are up but a cold front came through last night and cleared the high humidity.


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> We are back to this once again.View attachment 117253


Yes us too...in fact I burnt my hand on the metal plate on top of the  gear stick this morning


----------



## Lewkat

Another hot and humid one.  We are promised cooler temps as the week progresses after today.  Please, Lord let it be so.


----------



## Pinky

I recall when living in Oz, everyone had sun shades on their windshields, and towels on their side windows. The dashboards were often carpeted due to the plastic getting so hot.


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> Another hot and humid one.  We are promised cooler temps as the week progresses after today.  Please, Lord let it be so.


apparently our temps are not supposed to drop until Friday at the earliest  down to the low 80's... I wish it was sooner, despite having the oscillating fan trained on me at night it's like I'm trying to sleep in a swimming pool *ugh*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Furryanimal

Thunderstorms.very humid.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## debodun

Still mid 80'sF, but a lot less humid than the past few days. Makes the heat a little more tolerable. In 5 months we will be complaining how cold and snowy it is (at least group members in the Northern Hemisphere).


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ken N Tx said:


>


*EXCESSIVE HEAT WARNING through Saturday evening.*


----------



## hollydolly

Heavy Rain...wooohooooo....   ⛈⛈...sadly 83% humidity


----------



## MarkinPhx

Phoenix set another record today. Most days with a high temp of 115 or hotter. Currently 118 here.


----------



## JustBonee

MarkinPhx said:


> Phoenix set another record today. Most days with a high temp of 115 or hotter. Currently 118 here.



Oh yes! ..  August in Phoenix,  remember it well.


----------



## MickaC

No real complains here.......beginning of this week was great temps......27, 30, with a good breeze.
Yesterday and today, both days rained from morning to supper time, need the rain, was only 16 today.

Where i live, we escaped again......weather alerts out for today, yesterday,......just got, lightning, thunder and rain....not an over amount.
West of here, Brandon, Melita, Alexander, Virden,......@ tornadoes touched down in 2 locations.
Very sadly...... 2 young people were trying to exit from danger, picked up their vehicle and them.....Very sadly.....they didn't survive.
Lots of damage, from these two destructors......huge trees down, some landed on homes, water in basements,.......think was set on the news, these areas reported, flood damage in homes.
Has 2020 not been bad enough........So many struggles dished out.....fire, flooding, hurricanes............and not least.......COVID 19.


----------



## Ken N Tx

It hit 104 yesterday and looks the same for today!!


----------



## hollydolly

Humid...and Torrential Rain .. 73F  ( I'm loving the rain tbh,  but tbf I'm not in a flood zone and there's a lot of floods around the country)


----------



## Ruthanne

It's early morning here and so beautiful--about 68 degrees F outside and I have all the windows open to let in all the nice fresh lake air.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat

Enjoying every drop, from the cup and the sky.  Temps @68 degrees F.  How sweet it is.  Won't last, so I'll savor each minute.


----------



## hollydolly

Showers on and off  this morning... 72F , Thunderstorms forecast for this afternoon,  ⛈ and currently 80 % Humidity .. *


----------



## moviequeen1

We've had a couple of days this week of hot/humid weather,90 on Thurs,87 Fri,yesterday 86.
Last night around 7,severe thunderstorms rolled thru WNY,rained heavily for min or so.Mother Nature was certainly angry at something or some one,ended around 10
Today and next couple of days temps will be in the 70's,a welcome relief


----------



## Lashann

Partly sunny today with a high of 73.  Possible thunderstorm this afternoon.


----------



## Lewkat

57 and raining with a high of 85 this afternoon.


----------



## hollydolly

We've got 66F and dappled sun currently at 10am. Forecast for today is for 71 deg F, and Scattered Thunderstorms ⛈


----------



## Ken N Tx

76 right now....96 later...


----------



## Sliverfox

Today weather is  62 & cloudy,,not sure if  our area will get rain today.


----------



## MickaC

We've had some really great weather lately.
A couple days of good rain last week.
Down side.......fall is creeping in day by day.......leaves are showing tinges of turning colors, grass slowed down and showing its fall color.....weeds aren't slowing down.
Cool mornings to start, 8 this morning......warms up by 11......warm afternoons......starts cooling down at supper......days are really shortening up.
Robins aren"t singing their chorus anymore......this years brood of goldfinches are the only ones you hear, the adults are quite quiet this time of year.
Crows are gathering for their usual crow fest.
Haven't heard purple martins for several days, they may be on their way, they never stay into the fall.....they arrive late in the spring.....leave early in the fall.
Seagulls are waiting for harvest for their eating frenzy.
Great forcast for the week, dry, up to 30 for a couple of days, then seasonal temps.

Think i should start setting up the roadblocks to keep winter away.......wishful thinking.


----------



## Aneeda72

Still hot


----------



## win231

When I got in my car the outside temp said 104.  As I drove around to run some errands, it went up to 108.

When I got home, I grilled a chicken outside -_ on the pavement.  No fire.....just the sun._

Well, OK.....that's a slight exaggeration.

I actually had some cold watermelon.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Summer cold front!!
.


----------



## Kadee

It was about 15c ( 58f ) today ( it’s 5.30 pm here right now ) We are expecting a thunder storm with wild winds this evening or in the early hours of the morning .
We don’t get allot of thunder storms in South Aust let’s hope there’s not to much damage from the strong winds


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday was p.sunny day with no humidity,high was 78
Last night was the 1st time in a couple weeks,I had the blanket on my bed,didn't have to use the fan
Today p,sunny temps in the mid 70's


----------



## Kadee

After mentioning just up here ^^^^we were expecting a bit of wild weather in Adelaide last night
It’s now suspected a tornado went through parts of Adelaide last night .
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-08-19/suspected-tornado-through-morphett-vale/12572736
Tornados are practically unknown in Australia
I know you like to hear about any South Aussie news @Pinky


----------



## hollydolly

Grey, grim and wet... 67 deg F 🌧⛈


----------



## Sliverfox

A foggy 51  this morning,,  today's  high  will be in the 70s.
The 80s will be back by the weekend,, no rain in sight on weather map.


----------



## Pinky

Kadee46 said:


> After mentioning just up here ^^^^we were expecting a bit of wild weather in Adelaide last night
> It’s now suspected a tornado went through parts of Adelaide last night .
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-08-19/suspected-tornado-through-morphett-vale/12572736
> Tornados are practically unknown in Australia
> I know you like to hear about any South Aussie news @Pinky


One time, in Adelaide, on Mother's Day, we had a thunderstorm with a torrential downpour. It flooded our kitchen floor. The gutters had become obstructed with debris. We had to clear it all out.

Thanks for keeping me up with the South Aussie news, Kadee.


----------



## MarkinPhx

High is supposed to be 114 today. Low was 89. Lots of dust in the air at sunrise.


----------



## debodun

It's been pleasant summer weather the last few days, however it's preicted to warm up again for the weekend - mid to upper 80s. There goes another weekend I can't have a garage sale.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## debodun

That Texas pole is a lot like the old Indian weather rock.


----------



## Sliverfox

Had a preview of Fall this morning, chilly 48  when we got up.
Will warm up  to 78,, weekend  warms up  to 80.

Weather man says  another  dry week ahead for  this part  of PA.
We need rain.


----------



## Aneeda72

Still too hot


----------



## debodun

A very pleasant day although no rain in the immediate forecast. We need rain desperately. Upstate New York in having a severe drought. We did have a "splash and dash" shower yesterday morning, but didn't even wet under the trees. When I pulled up weeds, I saw the ground is just dust. No rain with over a 50% chance in the next 10 days. It is going to get muggy again this weekend with temps and humidity on thr rise.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## gloria

SeaBreeze said:


> Windy, overcast and cool by me, temps in the 40s.



Central Coast of California { Pismo beach} area is getting the smoke from fires in Northren Cal. so the sun was hazzy most of the day, but now at  5:15 it is better and  the smells not so  bad now.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Sliverfox

Up before  6 this morning,, wanted to see the sunrise.
Lovely pink & blue sky to welcome  54  degrees of coolness.
Later today   may be  80.


----------



## Gemma

45ºF this morning!  Loving the cooler mornings the past 2 days.  Temps are suppose to climb into the 80's today.


----------



## JustBonee

Watching two tropical storms that may hit US next week  

...  https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/20/weather/atlantic-tropical-development-forecast-thursday/index.html


----------



## hollydolly

We have storm *Ellen.*.. Blowing a gale everywhere today... ! We're fortunate that we have planted trees on all sides of the garden as well as having the fences, so we're protected from the worst..but the coastal areas and my neighbours open farmland are being battered as are the trees lining the roads... ..


----------



## CindyLouWho

Lots of nice, calming rain and thunderstorms lately, just for a welcome change.
Fingers crossed for the tropical storm/hurricane heading my way around Monday next week.


----------



## RB-TX

Tongue in cheek 
(about 876 words)


*TV Weather Reporters*

By: RB-TX

I have the feeling that TV weathermen, and I guess to be politically correct, I need to say weather-broads as well, really enjoy making people feel as uncomfortable as they possibly can.   It is more than just a hunch; I know it from observation.

There is no doubt in my mind that they all delight in reporting bad weather news.  When we are already flooded, it makes them excited to report on how much more rain we will receive; excuse me, that should be precipitation – I have got to keep my terms correct.   It makes them equally as happy to report no rain when we are in a drought, bitter cold after three weeks of below zero temperatures, and more searing heat when it has been 100 degrees plus four months. 

I can see those nasty, smerky, sly smiles they try to hide and I know in my heart they love every minute of reporting terrible weather.  Some actually seem to have mini orgasms if a hurricane is about to wipe out our city or after a tornado has destroyed 143 mobile homes.  That really makes their day an outstanding experience. 

A few years ago some weather genius invented ways to make us feel even worse about the weather than it really is.  They came up the ingenious idea that could modify temperatures to make us feel much hotter or much colder than it actually is.  This great idea must have thrilled weathermen and weather-broads around the world.   The person who invented this is no doubt in a secret weather reporter hall of fame someplace.  

How do they modify the actual temperature?   Did you ever hear of the wind chill factor?  This is a method used to instill in our minds that the current 30 degree temperature actually feels to us other humans like 22 degrees.  They sadly announce the current temperature is 39 degrees but happily, the wind chill factor makes us all feel like it is 30.  I’ll bet they can actually look through the TV camera into our homes see all the people flinch and frown.  After the show is over, they congratulate each other on how bad they made people feel.  “Did you see that little old lady without a coat?  She almost fainted”.   No, probably they really can’t see into our homes because that would be a heart stopper for some of them.

Did you ever hear of the heat index?  Well, this is what the weather-goons use when it is hot; sweltering hot, and of course they want us to feel even hotter.   They can make us think and feel as if temperature is 101 degrees when it is actually only 89.  What they say is that because of the humidity, or whatever, we feel hotter than it really is.  If the heat index was not invented by the same person who thought up the wind chill factor, then I’ll bet they were closely related. 

Well, I have a question for the weather-goons.  Why is the wind chill factor that makes us feel colder than it actually is, only effective in the winter months?   Is there some scientific principle that only works only from November to March?  If the wind makes us feel colder when it is cold, why doesn’t it also make us feel cooler when it is warm?  Those of us who observe how we actually feel rather than find out from the weather-slobs, know that wind does cool us when it is hot.  But, do they ever say that it is 90 degrees, but because of the gentle cooling breeze, it feels like a very comfortable 78?  Of course not, they want to get their kicks and they want to keep their job. 

Another question is; why is the heat index that makes us feel hotter than it is, only effective in the summer months?   If the humidity makes us feel warmer when it is hot, why doesn’t it make us feel warmer when it is cold?  This must be another scientific principle just the opposite of the wind chill factor in that it is only in effect from April to October.  

It seems that weather-gurus feel that have some special calling to tell us how to live our lives.  It is like they have been given the authority to be our mothers so the can tell us what to do.  They tell us, “It is going to be cold today so wear your heavy coat”, or “We are going to get six inches of rain in the next hour (snicker – snicker) so be sure to take your umbrella with you.”   Have you heard them say, “There are two inches of solid ice on the roads so don’t drive unless it is absolutely necessary”?  Who do the think we are; total dummies that we can’t decide if we need a coat, an umbrella, or need to drive?   It appears that they have been anointed with this responsibility.

If you ask me, weather people just have a plain mean streak and get a thrill out of making us feel more uncomfortable than we really are and try to control our activities like we were six years old.   

My name is RB-TX, and I approve of this message.


----------



## Ditzy Blonde

Right at the moment it is in the mid 80's, but thunderstorms are anticipated later.


----------



## JaniceM

Nice.  91 degrees and sunny.


----------



## moviequeen1

All this week,we've had temps in the mid 70's towards 80,with little rain on/off
I'm getting use to having a blanket on my bed each night.My bdrm windows have been opened with screens most of the summer,not having to use my fan every night been wonderful.I've noticed instead of getting up around 6, the past couple of mornings,I've woken up around 7,thinking my clocks were wrong LOL!


----------



## Aneeda72

100 degrees and Smokey from the fires.  When the west coast burns, we get the smoke.  When Yellowstone burned we got smoke and lots of ash.


----------



## JustBonee

RB-TX said:


> Tongue in cheek
> (about 876 words)
> 
> 
> *TV Weather Reporters*
> 
> By: RB-TX
> 
> I have the feeling that TV weathermen, and I guess to be politically correct, I need to say weather-broads as well, really enjoy making people feel as uncomfortable as they possibly can.   It is more than just a hunch; I know it from observation.
> 
> There is no doubt in my mind that they all delight in reporting bad weather news.  When we are already flooded, it makes them excited to report on how much more rain we will receive; excuse me, that should be precipitation – I have got to keep my terms correct.   It makes them equally as happy to report no rain when we are in a drought, bitter cold after three weeks of below zero temperatures, and more searing heat when it has been 100 degrees plus four months.
> 
> I can see those nasty, smerky, sly smiles they try to hide and I know in my heart they love every minute of reporting terrible weather.  Some actually seem to have mini orgasms if a hurricane is about to wipe out our city or after a tornado has destroyed 143 mobile homes.  That really makes their day an outstanding experience.
> 
> A few years ago some weather genius invented ways to make us feel even worse about the weather than it really is.  They came up the ingenious idea that could modify temperatures to make us feel much hotter or much colder than it actually is.  This great idea must have thrilled weathermen and weather-broads around the world.   The person who invented this is no doubt in a secret weather reporter hall of fame someplace.
> 
> How do they modify the actual temperature?   Did you ever hear of the wind chill factor?  This is a method used to instill in our minds that the current 30 degree temperature actually feels to us other humans like 22 degrees.  They sadly announce the current temperature is 39 degrees but happily, the wind chill factor makes us all feel like it is 30.  I’ll bet they can actually look through the TV camera into our homes see all the people flinch and frown.  After the show is over, they congratulate each other on how bad they made people feel.  “Did you see that little old lady without a coat?  She almost fainted”.   No, probably they really can’t see into our homes because that would be a heart stopper for some of them.
> 
> Did you ever hear of the heat index?  Well, this is what the weather-goons use when it is hot; sweltering hot, and of course they want us to feel even hotter.   They can make us think and feel as if temperature is 101 degrees when it is actually only 89.  What they say is that because of the humidity, or whatever, we feel hotter than it really is.  If the heat index was not invented by the same person who thought up the wind chill factor, then I’ll bet they were closely related.
> 
> Well, I have a question for the weather-goons.  Why is the wind chill factor that makes us feel colder than it actually is, only effective in the winter months?   Is there some scientific principle that only works only from November to March?  If the wind makes us feel colder when it is cold, why doesn’t it also make us feel cooler when it is warm?  Those of us who observe how we actually feel rather than find out from the weather-slobs, know that wind does cool us when it is hot.  But, do they ever say that it is 90 degrees, but because of the gentle cooling breeze, it feels like a very comfortable 78?  Of course not, they want to get their kicks and they want to keep their job.
> 
> Another question is; why is the heat index that makes us feel hotter than it is, only effective in the summer months?   If the humidity makes us feel warmer when it is hot, why doesn’t it make us feel warmer when it is cold?  This must be another scientific principle just the opposite of the wind chill factor in that it is only in effect from April to October.
> 
> It seems that weather-gurus feel that have some special calling to tell us how to live our lives.  It is like they have been given the authority to be our mothers so the can tell us what to do.  They tell us, “It is going to be cold today so wear your heavy coat”, or “We are going to get six inches of rain in the next hour (snicker – snicker) so be sure to take your umbrella with you.”   Have you heard them say, “There are two inches of solid ice on the roads so don’t drive unless it is absolutely necessary”?  Who do the think we are; total dummies that we can’t decide if we need a coat, an umbrella, or need to drive?   It appears that they have been anointed with this responsibility.
> 
> If you ask me, weather people just have a plain mean streak and get a thrill out of making us feel more uncomfortable than we really are and try to control our activities like we were six years old.
> 
> My name is RB-TX, and I approve of this message.


Well,  those  "mean weather people"  are saying that history is about to be made,  with the possibility of two hurricanes  hitting  the Gulf Coast  within 24 hours.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Getting a much needed thunderstorm right now...


----------



## hollydolly

Ken N Tx said:


> Getting a much needed thunderstorm right now...


..and us too.....


----------



## moviequeen1

We had some rain go thru the area early this morning around 2,don't know how long it lasted
Its been a p.sunny day/breezy most of the day,we have a severe thunderstorm  from 4-8pm today for parts of WNY.The t.storm rolled by about 20 min ago,now its stopped,the humidity is gone as well


----------



## Sliverfox

The  rain that was forecast  blew right past  our area.


----------



## Gemma

Reached 92ºF this afternoon.  Received a quick thunderstorm with some much needed rain about 5 PM.  Sure could use so much more though!


----------



## Ruthanne

Hot day today at about 90° Fahrenheit. We are expecting rains that come from the hurricane Laura tomorrow is they come into the Ohio Valley and up into all of Ohio tomorrow so we'll see what happens. They say it could be a destructive storm.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Got a nice summer rainstorm yesterday but hot weather is returning!!


----------



## hollydolly

Dry... overcast after a whole day of torrential rain yesterday, cool at only 65 deg f .. but forecast to start raining again at Noon for the rest of the day!! ⛈🌧


----------



## Lewkat

Pouring rain most of night, foggy and muggy this morning.


----------



## Ruthanne

Rainy day and we really needed it.  In the upper 70s.


----------



## Sliverfox

Rain at last.  With  some cooler weather.


----------



## Ken N Tx

104 yesterday!! More to come...


----------



## hollydolly

We have incredibly low temperatures for August today at only 60 deg F... it's overcast now at 9.15am, and forecast to rain by 4pm


----------



## MickaC

We've had some really nice weather this month of August, some nice hot days in the start of the month, not much rain.
BUT.
This past week fall is creeping in more and more.....air smells like fall.....leaves turning.....birds are singing a lot less.....some have left for the south......crickets are singing, though.
Playing spin the wheel as to what to wear outside.
Fall jacket in the morning......summer one in the afternoon, unless in the sun, then no jacket.....supper time, back to fall jacket.
Tiring just changing jackets.
Mother Nature is certainly showing signs of a early fall.


----------



## PamfromTx

The high today will be in the 100s F.


----------



## MickaC

Woke up to a cool 7 this morning.
The grackles are doing their fall gathering......being their usual pain in the ***.
I guess they don't know about the social distancing rule.


----------



## Sliverfox

Early rain , 69 heading to 70s.
Have off & on  sunshine.

We have been noticing  robins in our  yard,  appears they learned  social   distancing


----------



## debodun

Looks like a line of storms approaching.


----------



## gennie

90 outside but will drop when the afternoon shower comes through.


----------



## Ruthanne

Well, the sun comes out and shines really brightly for awhile and then it is overcast.  Dark clouds at times but a nice temp. in the upper 70s.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday morning,it felt like a fall day,rain on/off windy,gusts up to 30mph.In the afternoon,winds subsided,sun came out.The high was 80 which I find hard to believe since it didn't feel that warm.
Today's forecast,sunny temps in the mid 70's


----------



## Ken N Tx

Rain in the area..


----------



## debodun

There were reports of tornadoes around here yesterday afternoon. There was some wind and I had to go out this morning and pick up a little twiggage, but I've had a lot worse to deal with with less wind. Rained off-and-on, a few rumbles of thunder, but I guess where I live was spared most of the worst. A lot of reports on the morning news about local storm damage.

https://dailygazette.com/article/2020/08/29/high-winds-damage-property-in-stillwater

Today is sunny, breezy and comfortable. Lows predicted to dip down into the 40sF tonight. Haven't seen that in a while!


----------



## Ruthanne

A very pleasant day here in the mid 70s.


----------



## peppermint

It was in the seventies, today....Lovely weather....Our pool is clean and going to get the Pool Guy to come and put the cover on....
We always close up in September....Kids are going back to school, hopefully!!!   
Can't wait to go back to our cottage....


----------



## Ruthanne

peppermint said:


> It was in the seventies, today....Lovely weather....Our pool is clean and going to get the Pool Guy to come and put the cover on....
> We always close up in September....Kids are going back to school, hopefully!!!
> Can't wait to go back to our cottage....


hmmm...tell me about this Pool Guy... @peppermint


----------



## peppermint

Ruthanne said:


> hmmm...tell me about this Pool Guy... @peppermint


You are funny, Ruthanne....He is my daughter's age and has a pool store and we have him every year to close up the pool..
I know his Mom from way back...The nicest guy you ever want to meet....


----------



## JustBonee

In my area of the state,  we are having oppressive heat around the clock it seems,  and the wind keeps on blowing.


----------



## Don M.

This recent hurricane made our area extremely humid, the past couple of days.  Now, as I type, there is a strong cold front moving through and we are under a thunderstorm watch....may get 2 or 3 inches of rain today and tomorrow.  At least, once we get through this storm, the heat and humidity is supposed to go down nicely.


----------



## MickaC

A week ago, turned my back for just a minute.......poof......summer was gone.
Much cooler temps.....have had quite a bit of sun.....a few small showers......leaves are showing their colors more and more.....a lot of birds have started their migration......so quiet without their chorus.
Days are shortening up a lot.
My dress code for outside has changed.
No more sundresses outside or anywhere else.
Got out a light winter jacket.......CRAP!!!!!......spinning the wheel as to how warm a jacket to wear everytime i go out.
My well earned vitamin D is wearing off already.
All in all, weather is being the usual fall, hopefully frost will stay away yet, so we can enjoy the fall colors as long as we can.


----------



## Nathan

Weather today:   102 deg. F, normally not too bad but I think the humidity's up.  Despite that, there's a brush+timber fire going about 40 miles away, we're getting smoke and some ash fallout.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Well, we are having a Labor Day Weekend of wildfire smoke smell and high heat. Then, on Tuesday, we are suppose to be hit with a snow storm. Temps will fall some 60 degrees. Then, a week later, the 14th, we will be back into the mid 80's. 

We have lived here before and seen this happen. It like going from Alaska to Hawaii in the same week.


----------



## hollydolly

Sun with a high of 66 deg f... but surprisingly warm feel to it out in the garden


----------



## hollydolly

peppermint said:


> It was in the seventies, today....Lovely weather....Our pool is clean and going to get the Pool Guy to come and put the cover on....
> We always close up in September....Kids are going back to school, hopefully!!!
> Can't wait to go back to our cottage....


My daughter drained her pool the other day because there's a water shortage in her part of Spain and so she's been using the water from her pool to clean down everything in the kennels.. now she's used it up, she's drained the pool now ready for winter, and put the netting over to stop all the leaves from the trees on her acreage from blowing in


----------



## JaniceM

A 20-degree temperature drop since yesterday.


----------



## Lashann

We had rain in our area and it's overcast this morning.  The high of today is about 73 which is slightly above seasonal I believe.


----------



## Sliverfox

Soggy 63 in NW PA,,looks like an all day  rain.

Must be time to fill the swamps, for Winter?

Are any of the other PA  posters watching the  elk PA game camera  that recently came back online?


----------



## Gary O'

Days are in the upper 80s to low90s
Hazy sun from forest fires
Nights are in the 30s
Typical for here in the mountains


----------



## Pinky

We had rain overnight, and it is dark and gray so far. I expect there is more rain to come.


----------



## Sliverfox

Wind has  really  kicked up.
 I took  down the hanging plants.

Those  wild turkey we saw earlier must have been heading  for the  shallow valley, down hill from us.


----------



## Gemma

Woke up to the low 50's this morning with rain off and on most of the day.  Only reached a high of 65º F this afternoon.


----------



## Ken N Tx

*TUESDAY:* Partly cloudy with scattered late afternoon or evening t-storms possible (30%). Winds: S 10-20. High: 90.

Changes coming this week!!


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny 60 out heading into the 80s.


----------



## MickaC

Did the unthinkable yesterday.........turned the furnace on.........i want a refund.......summer didn't last near long enough.


----------



## katlupe

Gray overcast day so far. 57 degrees. I expect it will warm up. Yesterday was breezy, which I liked.


----------



## Lewkat

In the mid 80s down the shore.  Taking the boat out shortly.


----------



## ClassicRockr

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, we are having a Labor Day Weekend of wildfire smoke smell and high heat. Then, on Tuesday, we are suppose to be hit with a snow storm. Temps will fall some 60 degrees. Then, a week later, the 14th, we will be back into the mid 80's.
> 
> We have lived here before and seen this happen. It like going from Alaska to Hawaii in the same week.



Well, the snow storm that was suppose to hit, has, in a big way so far, fizzled out. It is snowing outside, but definitely isn't sticking to anything. Compared to this past Labor Day Weekend, when the daytime temps were in the upper 90's, it is currently 40 degrees. One great thing, the snow is giving firefighters somewhat of a rest in the mountains. Another great thing, the wildfire smoke smell/ash is gone. 

The way it is right now, no snow ploughs will be needed and no snowman can be made.


----------



## Aneeda72

So it went from 90 during the day to 48 last night.  Rained and wind steady at 30 with gusts to 67 mph.  Had to put the heat on as I was freezing.  Thank heaven the wind is from the north, my roof problems are on the south side.  Hopefully no leaks, still trying to get a roofer for repairs.  What a pain.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

MickaC said:


> Did the unthinkable yesterday.........turned the furnace on.........i want a refund.......summer didn't last near long enough.



South Georgia has plenty Of summer left over, @MickaC !  I’ll swap you 20 degrees (F) and some blue skies for some crisp air and autumn leaves


----------



## Ruthanne

hot and muggy today and more tomorrow.  ac helps.


----------



## MickaC

CinnamonSugar said:


> South Georgia has plenty Of summer left over, @MickaC !  I’ll swap you 20 degrees (F) and some blue skies for some crisp air and autumn leaves


It's a DEAL!!!!!Thanks CinnamonSugar.


----------



## MickaC

Our -2 frost yesterday morning toasted anything that wasn't covered......was a hard frost, considering the temp.
-1 when i went to bed last nite......woke up to +2.
A lot of COLD north winds, 40/50/60 mph.


----------



## JaniceM

Wooo.  Just plain wooo.  and it's not a good woooo either.  
A few days ago it was in the mid-90s, the next day in the mid-70s, was only 50 degrees when I got up yesterday morning, and this morning it's only 48.   but I think it said it was only 40 when I checked last night.  

Plus ongoing rain, and occasional thunderstorms.


----------



## ClassicRockr

We don't have a complete "Winter Wonderland", but close. It started snowing heavy and hard yesterday around 5PM. Tree limbs are hanging with snow and vehicle windshields covered. But, snow not sticking to sidewalks or driveways. For September, this is rare for us, but it did happen. So, after another day, we will start heading back into the mid 80's. 

This snow doesn't bother us............it's just part of living here! Sort of like living in Florida w/high humidity, hurricanes/tropical storms and Geico lizards. This is just part of living there..........just ask us about when we lived there.


----------



## Butterfly

It was actually COLD last night.  We had high winds and rain most of the night and the wind is coming up again this morning.  Last week we were way up in the 90s and right now it is about 40 degrees (F.).  A bit of a shock to the system.  I'm not complaining -- I'm sick of the summer heat.  I had to get up in the middle of the night and put on long jammies because I was cold and just a couple of days ago I couldn't sleep because it was so hot.  Weird!


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been a warm,beautiful day here in Buffalo,temps near 80-Love It!


----------



## Lashann

It was overcast almost all day with a high of only 73 .... quite a sharp contrast from a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## Gaer

I've never seen the temperature go from a sweltering 92 degrees to 44 degrees the next day, but that's what happened!
Is winter here already?


----------



## JaniceM

The local PD page said the temps have gone from 95 to 55- just like a driver who just saw a State Trooper


----------



## dobielvr

Good but weird.  We've bn having temps in the 100s and more.  In addition to all this smoke haze.
But this morning it was very cool outside.  Was able to go out and run some errands, and not have my hair in a ponytail, and my face all moist.

It was maybe 90*   imo.  Even turned off my ceiling fan for awhile.


----------



## Ken N Tx

brrrrrrrrrr 60 this morning!!!!!


----------



## dobielvr

Very cool this morning.  Seems like the season changed overnight.  It was very dark in my bdroom this morning, and quiet.  The sun was up  a little bit later this morning too.  

Almost feels like rain!!  We need it.


----------



## Aneeda72

Over a 1000 trees were blown down during the storm, luckily my roof is still attached.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's not really hot--only about 70F but there is about 80% humidity.  I am running the AC to take it out of the air as it makes me lethargic.  It's starting to feel better inside my apt.  thank God.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Gaer said:


> I've never seen the temperature go from a sweltering 92 degrees to 44 degrees the next day, but that's what happened!
> Is winter here already?



This was just a rare thing for us. Starting this coming Saturday, daytime temp going up to 79 and by next Wednesday we will be at 87. Then, after Wednesday, going back down to the mid 70's. Plan on taking our boat out at least one more time this coming Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## hollydolly

just about 68 today.. but really sunny so it felt a lot warmer.


----------



## peppermint

Raining....


----------



## Pinky

Low temps (19C) and high humidity (80%) with gray skies, made for a pleasant enough day.


----------



## MickaC

Mother Nature was in a grand mood, today.
Beautiful late summer day......sunny all day, light breeze, + 25.


----------



## JaniceM

O.K., this has been enough of the cold, damp, rainy weather..  how about we skip winter altogether?!?


----------



## moviequeen1

Today felt like a fall day,p.sunny temps in the mid 60's with no wind


----------



## Sliverfox

Supposed to get  down to  39 tonight.


----------



## hollydolly

In the mid 80's and glorious sun. Tomorrow will be high 80's...


----------



## chic

COLD tonight. In the thirties in some counties. I hope we don't have a cold fall and frigid winter this year. It's way too cold too soon.


----------



## debodun

Two weeks ago I was running window fans. Last night the furnace kicked in. Now frost is in the forecast for Friday and Saturday nights.


----------



## RadishRose

68F and sunny. Perfect!


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet

70's, hazy sun, with low humidity and a breeze.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's very comfortable tonight in the sixties.


----------



## hollydolly

75..down from 87 yesterday. ..and Sunny ☀


----------



## Pecos

Wet, very wet with flash flood warnings in effect.
Remnants of Sally are sitting on top of us.


----------



## Damaged Goods

43F last night 70F in the house, 41F tonight.

Really feel cold in my old age but hate to turn on the heat in September.

Anyone here turn on the heat yet?


----------



## MickaC

Damaged Goods said:


> 43F last night 70F in the house, 41F tonight.
> 
> Really feel cold in my old age but hate to turn on the heat in September.
> 
> Anyone here turn on the heat yet?


Last week had the furnace on a couple of days.
This week turned it on when i got up, just to warm up the coolness.
Today, not, still comfy.


----------



## Sliverfox

Woke up to  light frost on  the ground,, 38  may reach a sunny 58 today.

Not  sure what we will do today.


----------



## Gemma

Woke up to frost on the ground and 28ºF (-2C) this morning.  Should reach the high 50's today.


----------



## moviequeen1

Its going to feel like a fall weekend here in Buffalo,sunny temps near 60


----------



## Damaged Goods

MickaC said:


> Last week had the furnace on a couple of days.
> This week turned it on when i got up, just to warm up the coolness.
> Today, not, still comfy.



Manitoba!  My furnace would be on in mid-August.  (turning blue with cold)


----------



## Pinky

Starting to get cooler here. Turned the a/c up from 18C to 20C.
It's 9C (48F) right now, with blue sky and sunshine. Perfect Fall weather.


----------



## Old Dummy

Had furnace running the past week or so. Couldn't take it any more, so started a wood fire last night. Hate being cold, living room was 78° last night, bedroom too. Comfy finally! 

Heating with wood/coal spoils you; I'm never comfortable with furnace and only use it in the spring and fall when it's still fairly mild outside.

Was 39° this morning, 38° about a week ago. It was 21° in Saranac Lake this morning in upper NYS.


----------



## JustBonee

Still summer on the Gulf Coast,  with more storms churning in the Gulf waters and beyond.    We have 'Beta'  to watch for next week.
We're into the Greek alphabet  now.


----------



## Sunny

Gorgeous, sunny fall weather, in the 60's. I love it!


----------



## Sliverfox

38 this morning.
Its sunny out,,might get to the 60s today.

Waiting to  learn what hubby  wants to do.
He's  going over his motor oil inventory,,, as  most of  his work equipment needs oil changes & greased.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Cloudy, breezy, cooler.....bee-u-tee-ful!


----------



## debodun

We are having a major drought. So far in September, there's been under 1 inch of rain. From Jan to Aug, there has been less than aveage rain for 5 of those months. Reporting station at Albany, NY - closest "official" weather station to my locale.


----------



## Sliverfox

An over cast 52 this morning,, sun should appear this afternoon,may get to 72.


----------



## MickaC

Mother Nature is showing her mood swings.
Tuesday was a great, +28, and bright sunny day.
Wednesday, yesterday, +10, showers most of the day.......COLD.

I know there's a scientific reason for big differences in temps.
18 degrees between two days, makes dress codes hard to keep up with. 
Keep several different coats by the door......never know what you need.
But....
On the good side, no snow.......yet.


----------



## Ken N Tx

It looks like summer will be over starting Monday!!
.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday was another beautiful,sunny warm day here in WNY,high was 80
Today more of the same,going to take advantage being outside as much as possible


----------



## MickaC

I'm ditto on that @moviequeen1    Outside every minute possible, this time of year, operating on borrowed time with Mother Nature. 
When the great outdoors calls my name.....i'm on my way.....could be the littlest of tasks......but i'm out there.


----------



## MickaC

It's been a couple of grand days, here.


----------



## hollydolly

Raining and verrry windy..... and because of the rain it got dark at 6pm


----------



## Sliverfox

Lovely sunny day.
Hubby & I took a  drive , noticing the  colorful leaves .
Stopped at  couple flea markets & ate out at nice restaurant.


----------



## debodun

I went out at 5am this morning (Sunday) and couldn't believe how warm it was for this time of year and so early in the day. Near 70F (21C). Quite a change from last weekend when we had frost warnings for several nights in a row. Going to change later in the week to more "seasonable" temps after a cold front passes. We need rain desperately.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Woke up to 46 degrees this morning!!! Turned the heat on to get the chill out...


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday was cold,windy gusts up to 40mph,rain on/off ,a thunderstorm in afternoon then another one by dinner time.They didn't last long high was 62
Today,sun/clouds not as windy with a chance of rain this afternoon temps near 60


----------



## Knight

Mild today 97 high so it's all good.

found this and don't miss the snow & cold. If prediction is true for warm & sunny southwest still being able to BBQ porter house steaks on Christmas Day is welcome.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/accuweathers-2020-2021-us-winter-162219383.html


----------



## Sliverfox

49 to 58,, sunny with  breeze.

Saw wild turkeys in our field,,made hubby's day.


----------



## -Oy-

Dull grey and rainy yesterday.
Blue sky and sunshine today.
Dull grey and rainy forecast for tomorrow.
Welcome to England


----------



## Liberty

Its beautiful in this part of Texas...sunny and cool, high 80° or so and dry.  Bright and shiny day!


----------



## Grrmadd

Today and the next 4 days we have a chance at record breaking heat of 100* and above. UGH!


----------



## hollydolly

WE have storm Alex for the next 3 days..heavy rain and floods in places... They say the worst storm since 1987..  so far this morning there's been trees down and damage to cars..


----------



## Grrmadd

hollydolly said:


> WE have storm Alex for the next 3 days..heavy rain and floods in places... They say the worst storm since 1987..  so far this morning there's been trees down and damage to cars..


Oh my goodness! Stay safe!


----------



## Bethea

It's in the 60s here. Beautiful sunny day out with a light breeze.


----------



## Pinky

Lately, every day starts off with clear blue sky and sun in the early morning .. then, the clouds roll in. The temps are lower, but the humidity is still on the high side. We had rain a couple of days ago. It usually rains overnight. It's light jacket weather - though I've seen a few people wearing winter jackets already! I wear a 3/4 sleeve, open-weave sweater over a sleeveless blouse, and feel comfortable.


----------



## Lewkat

Began as chilly and raining, but the sun is shining brightly and a perfect fall day.  Marley driving me crazy outside as she has that border collie stare and we must stop every couple of steps and stare at only she knows what.  Also, it's a full moon and she gets very weird when Mr. Moon is at his finest.  And to think we have 2 this month.  Deliver me.


----------



## Grrmadd

Today is day 168 since we have had any rain!! AHHHHH! But we have a slight chance over the coming weekend! It will be mid 90's and sunny today.


----------



## MickaC

No real complaints coming from this Canadian.
We've been having some beautiful fall days, even though it's cooling down, a lot of wind, leaves are getting dizzy.
Still spinning the wheel as to what to wear outside, choice is....light, medium, heavy jacket.
Lots of sun.
But.
I'm running out of vitamin D.........does anyone have some they're not using.


----------



## Sunny

Sunny, breezy, clean air, 68 degrees. Been like that for about a week now!


----------



## moviequeen1

Its going to be a rainy/breezy day here in Buffalo temps near 60


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny, crisp , and 59 degrees


----------



## katlupe

Sunshine, 50 degrees and feels perfect to me.


----------



## Pinky

Gray since early morning, now pouring rain. Oh well .. that's just part of Autumn! Fortunately, we don't have to go out until tomorrow to get our Jamaican curry at The Real Jerk


----------



## Grrmadd

Still mid 90's and no rain insight now! 170 days since last rain recorded in town but even longer since my neighborhood got any! UGH!


----------



## moviequeen1

today will be a beautiful fall day temps in the mid 60's


----------



## Sassycakes

Today at my place


----------



## Butterfly

Still a bit warmer than usual here, but it's dropping down nicely at night.  I think it's supposed to be 80-something today.


----------



## ClassicRockr

78 today and tomorrow. That is some 13 degrees above normal here for Oct.. Then, cold sets in, with a drop of 22 degrees to high of 56. Then, this coming Saturday 73. After Saturday, our Fall weather will really kick in with highs in the mid to upper 50's and lows in the mid 20's to mid 30's. 

Last year, at this time, it was snowing! Snowed approx. 6 inches. 

IOW, Welcome to Colorado!


----------



## RadishRose

mid 50's, pouring rain


----------



## moviequeen1

It rained last night  around 11:30 when I went to bed.When I woke up around 5 for 'mother nature' call,looked out my bdrm window,just drizzle
On my early morning walk around 6:45,rain had stopped a tad breezy,the sun came out around 9
Its been p.sunny for most of the day.My mid morning walk,went 2 blks to local co-op bought gala apples,afternoon walk went around garden circle couple times


----------



## hollydolly

It's cold and been raining since around mid afternoon.... it's almost 10pm now and still wet


----------



## debodun

Oct 15 - unseasonably warm (72F) but windy (20 MPH). Rain predicted the next two days.


----------



## moviequeen1

Today it will be a cloudy day,high near 50


----------



## debodun

Oct 16 - it is a lot cooler today and drizzly.


----------



## hawkdon

Started the day abt 38deg.....brrrr...in missouri.....


----------



## RadishRose

Raining, raining, raining.


----------



## MickaC

A year ago, October 9, 2019.
We had a 3 day snow storm.....HEAVY WET SNOW......in the backyard, almost 4ft deep in most of it.
Couldn't get out through the terrace doors on to the deck.....or the door in the garage out to the back.....or my front door......could only get out through the door in the front of the garage.
There was only a small area on the north side of the garage that my guys could do their jobs......they weren't impressed.
After 2 weeks the snow was all melted......snowed again a week and a half later......which stayed. 

Seems, here, we're either above seasonal, or below seasonal......even right now......it's 10c degrees lower than normal.
This morning, i stated it was -6, fell down to -8 before starting to warm up.

Hope Indian Summer makes an appearance.......like for about 4 months.


----------



## Lewkat

Chilly and raining.


----------



## hollydolly

Cold, but been dry all day...had to have the heating on today.. but now it's almost 8pm the house is so warm I've turned it off


----------



## PamfromTx

OMG, it went from the high 90sF to 68F today!!!!!!!!!!!

Ordering this coat!!!!


----------



## debodun

Hard freeze warning for tonight. This after a Thursday in the 70sF.


----------



## Pinky

We have "variable" weather these days. Mornings start off with sun & blue skies .. by noon, there's cloud cover all over .. by 3:00-4:00 p.m. the sun is out again. Never know how to dress, so I just wear a sweater. Not cold enough for me to wear a jacket or coat, as I run on the warm side.


----------



## Susanep

SeaBreeze said:


> Windy, overcast and cool by me, temps in the 40s.


It's in the 60's, but this morning it was 32 degrees in October.


----------



## MickaC

Oh happy, happy........NOT.
Woke up to another -8 this morning, cloudy and dull all day, big high of 0.
6:00 pm now, is -4 already.
INDIAN SUMMER.........Where are you?


----------



## MickaC

OOPS.
Forgot an important weather happening.
SNOW flurries off and on all day today.........CRAPPY WHITE STUFF.
Not enough to make the ground white.......yet.


----------



## Chet

Light frost this AM with a high of 60 F, not a cloud and fall colors everywhere in this part of PA.


----------



## moviequeen1

a rain/breezy day here in Buffalo,highs in the mid 60's


----------



## Sliverfox

Wet,, lot of cloud cover,, rain. & wind  forecast.

Got a bored husband wandering around.


----------



## CeeCee

Foggy morning but sunny and a high of about 73.


----------



## Pinky

Very foggy and very gray today, with rain in forecast. Low temp (14C) and high humidity.


----------



## hollydolly

Verrrry wet day...heavy rain all morning...just starting to ease off a little now at 2.30pm


----------



## Sliverfox

Weather changed its mind ,, now off & sunshine  & in the 60s.
Maybe I'll do a little yard work if it stays that way all day.

Tonight  will be in 50s.


----------



## MickaC

Well........it HAPPENED !!!!!!!!
Our first snowfall.......snowed all day yesterday, not heavy, but managed to get a couple of inches.
So therefore......was quite a grouch......reacquainted myself with my snow shovels.
CRAPPY SNOW.
I am in a better mood since this morning


----------



## MickaC

Oh........got a message from INDIAN SUMMER yesterday.
Won't be making an appearance any time soon.
Is considered.....Non Essential Travel...... figures.


----------



## katlupe

72 here in NY right now. Beautiful day! My air conditioner is on (and this is why I don't take mine out) and I went for a spin around the park across the street on Jazzy.


----------



## debodun

Looks like I am finally going to have to bring in the houseplants that have been summering outdoors after tonight. Night temps in the low 40s to mid 30s coming up.


----------



## debodun

I am sad to see the end of my tomatoes. I had fun seeing what would happen if I grew them in tubs on the front porch. I even got some edible fruit off of them. I took cuttings and hope they will root because I can't drag in those tubs and the plants are really all over the place.

 

The peppers I will bring in to see what happens - they are in a much smaller container.


----------



## RadishRose

75 F today in CT, sunny. Leaves near peak; just brilliant!


----------



## Robert59

Today it was 83 here in Tennessee.


----------



## Don M.

The Midwest ups and downs continue.  Today, we hit 86, but a strong cold front is due here tonight, and the high tomorrow is supposed to be only in the mid 40's.  The entire coming week looks like it will be cold, blustery, and even a chance for some snow flurries.


----------



## fmdog44

86 F


----------



## Aneeda72

29 degrees sadly had to turn heat on.  Snow due this weekend.


----------



## MickaC

Update on the temp since my morning post....... is now -11 
Sadly.....have to retire my sandals 2 weeks early......now, winter shoes.
Not doing this winter thing very good any more.
Relocating has been on my mind so much in the last 2 years.......


----------



## Pinky

Extremely heavy fog this morning since I woke up at 7:30 a.m. It's now just past 9:00 a.m. and it hasn't dissipated. 

Still, it isn't chilly yet - at least, not to me. I've seen people in winter jackets already, but it's sweater weather for me.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## moviequeen1

a beautiful,warm sunny day a bit breezy here in Buffalo
We hit a new record high 81,wonderful to be outside


----------



## ClassicRockr

This coming Sunday, low of 7, high of 21 and Monday a low of 6 and high of 19. Around 6 inches or so of snow on Sunday........very, very much needed moisture. We don't necessarily love Colorado winters, but they sure are better than the Florida summers we had for 10 1/2 years.


----------



## Lewkat

We have been having unseasonably warm but humid weather.  After today, though we will hit typical chilly October weather.  I cannot believe Nov. is but just a week off.


----------



## ClassicRockr

And, one more week until the end of Daylight Savings Time! The first day of November we change our clocks.


----------



## dobielvr

We are in the high 80s during the day.
Not sure of our night time temp...maybe 60.

All i know is that I'm having to crank up my water heater to the HOT spot in the mornings now.


----------



## moviequeen1

What a difference a day makes,yesterday we hit a new record high of 81
Today temps will be in the mid 40's


----------



## hollydolly

*We're around low 50's today...it's a bit overcast but very windy , so the leaves are being blown off the trees..*

*Tomorrow the Clocks go Back here *


----------



## chic

70's and humid but I'm not complaining. I wish it could stay this way. Warm fresh air is better for the combating the virus than recirculated air.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Frost on the punkin! Was in the 20's when I woke up.*


----------



## Treacle

Heavy rain and very windy - however forecast had said  light rain showers and a fresh breeze. What part of light and fresh did I not understand!!!!!!


----------



## MickaC

Man.........Is winter ever going to end. 
Ohhhhhhhhh......Sorry......It started last tuesday. 
Will be one of those weird years.......It snows out of a mainly blue sky.
We've been below normal temps, still.
Oh well.......only 5 - 6 months to go.
That's all the weather forecast from your little " Canadian Ray of Sunshine " for now.


----------



## MickaC

ClassicRockr said:


> And, one more week until the end of Daylight Savings Time! The first day of November we change our clocks.


We change our clocks behind this Sunday at 2 am as well.


----------



## Ken N Tx

35!!!!


----------



## hollydolly

13 deg c...here... and WET!!!! 🌧


----------



## Sliverfox

Cloudy & cool.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Here in the Texas Panhandle have 19 degree weather, a couple of inches of snow, wind, icy roads, and still surges of COVID in the air.  Take care, wear your masks and stay well.  Respect and love others.


----------



## PamfromTx

Temps dropped from mid 90sF to 68F at the present time.


----------



## Pinky

9C here with forecasted rain .. gray all day. I guess that's normal for this time of year.
Taking my Vitamin D3, and will start the Vitamin C soon.


----------



## Ken N Tx

41 degrees and rain....
.


----------



## PamfromTx

Edinburg

°F°C
44°


----------



## Treacle

11 degrees c and breezy


----------



## Lewkat

49 degrees and of course raining, again.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Right now it's 28° and sunny...should hit 50° in the afternoon!*


----------



## Lakeland living

One inch of snow,  fingers crossed the sun will melt it...so long as it comes out...lol


----------



## Sliverfox

Today is a repeat of yesterday plus rain.


----------



## Lakeland living

This morning, it refused to move till now.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's in the upper 40s today and not a lot of wind.  It was quite comfortable when I went out to walk the dog but then I had my jacket on, too.


----------



## JustBonee

Very cold in Houston (for us) .. in 40's right now with passing rain today. 

And the hurricanes just keep on coming to the Gulf Coast ... "Zeta"


----------



## moviequeen1

another cloudy,damp day here temps in the 40's


----------



## hollydolly

Mid 50's.... and raining hard....


----------



## Pink Biz

*Cloudy and 39° F *


----------



## Chet

All day rain from Zeta. Possible flurries tonight.


----------



## Tish

Windy and overcast, dare say we will be getting some heavy rain.
17.0°C


----------



## Ken N Tx

41 now


----------



## Lewkat

40 degrees and pouring rain.  We've been receiving the remnants from all these hurricanes forever it seems.  At least the wind is dying down a tad.  It is amazing how fast they've moved from Louisiana up to NJ.


----------



## Lakeland living

-7 c this morning. lake is like  a mirror. Coffee is great this morning, gotta be those new coffee beans I ground up this morning....


----------



## Chet

Two inches of rain in the gauge and has now stopped. Weather man says a warm spell coming starting Wednesday next week.


----------



## katlupe

34 degrees and our first snow this morning. Not a lot and not sticking.


----------



## IrisSenior

Hovering around the freezing mark but at least it isn't raining. Time to get out the winter coat.


----------



## Treacle

15 degrees centigrade and rain on and off but not too heavy.


----------



## debodun

Unseasonably cold and we did get 1"+ of wet slush that stuck to lawns, trees and road signs. Talk about frost on the pumpkin - how about snow? Looks more like Christmas than Halloween. Not unheard of here in the northeast U.S., but *very* unusual.


----------



## RadishRose

Snow today.
Rain yesterday.


----------



## moviequeen1

Its breezy/cloudy at the moment,temps in the 50's,cold front coming thru,areas south of the city will see light snow,maybe an inch or more


----------



## MickaC

Below temps are still around, been a good 10 degrees below normal all month of October.
Never ending whales of wind.....not breeze.....wind.
Yesterday 60/70 wind.......leaves on my front are south somewhere......one of my extension flex spouts are south somewhere......neighbour on my north side, downspout came down, extension spouts are somewhere, siding on the south of his house took a beating, again, where the pieces are....who knows.
All snow we had gotten past, is gone.
October in general has been full of wind......everyday.
Forecast promising double digit temps this week.........we'll see.
INDIAN SUMMER........maybe.......hopefully.


----------



## MickaC

Woke up to -11 this morning.
Not a leaf is moving......yet...... the leaves are played out.....taking a rest.
We've had next to no sunshine for the past 2 weeks.
Sun is shining now.....hope it stays.
The wind was so strong yesterday......there were times you could hardly hold your balance.


----------



## Treacle

14 degrees centigrade and some rain.
Warm for this time of the year.


----------



## Sliverfox

44 with rain that might  become snow.


----------



## StarSong

Sunny, warm and beautiful.  Forecast high 88, low 59.  Typical desert humidity at 26% so 88 feels comfortable, not hot.  Very slight breeze of 4-7 mph.


----------



## debodun

Unseasonable cool and blustery. More snow predicted for elevated areas. Moderate to heavy rain for other places.


----------



## Ruthanne

It is very windy out there now and there is supposed to be a very light snow now
 that I can't even see but they say there is one going on and it's 38 degrees.


----------



## Lakeland living

Colder, still snowing right now...


----------



## katlupe

Snowing, 32 degrees.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Snowing in New York State

25* feels like 16*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Mr. Ed said:


> Snowing in New York State


Keep it up there!!!


----------



## Pinky

0' Celsius, with a light layer of snow on the ground from last night.

I just took a pair of winter boots out of the box. Guess I'll try out my new winter coat today.

Keep warm, everyone who has snow and cold. 

Enjoy your climate, everyone who doesn't!


----------



## Lakeland living

-5 c in plus of snow overnight. Brisk wind making things interesting here.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I got up this morning around 6,looked outside my window,a trace of snow on the grass,it was 32 with the wind felt colder
I didn't want to take any chances,so I put on my winter boots thinking some side walks may be icy-they were. The forecast for today highs in the 40's with rain


----------



## MickaC

Woke up to +4 this morning.......promises of +15......we'll see, but is a beautiful blue sky out.


----------



## StarSong

89 high, 57 low today.


----------



## hollydolly

Sporadic sun and cloud... mainly sunny currently.  58 f... 14 c ...felt quite warm in the sun when I went out to the barn earlier..


----------



## Sliverfox

Presently  cloudy 33  with  about  4 - 5 inches of  snow!
Winter has arrived?
Weather man tells me it will be in 60s by end of week.

Who else wants an old fashioned winter?
One that arrives in Nov ,, stays until mid February than  starts to disappear?


----------



## Don M.

We've had a cool and blustery week, this past week.  Today is nice, and the forecast says we should be well above normal....temps near 70...for the next week, with little or no rain.  Then, it looks like Winter will begin to settle in beginning about mid-November.  I plan to spend most of this week cutting down a half dozen dead trees to build up my firewood supply for our outdoor wood furnace.


----------



## katlupe

28 but feels like 17.......snowing, windy and sunshine.


----------



## StarSong

katlupe said:


> 28 but feels like 17.......snowing, windy and sunshine.


28 but feels like 17!  Eek!  That statement reminds me why I remained in So Cal.


----------



## katlupe

StarSong said:


> 28 but feels like 17!  Eek!  That statement reminds me why I remained in So Cal.


I don't mind it. I am inside and can watch it coming down. I have always thought the snow first thing in the morning is so peaceful (not so much in a city now).


----------



## StarSong

I'm a total weather wimp.  My comfort zone: daytime highs ranging from 50-95.  Colder and hotter?  Been there, done that, whined the whole time.


----------



## moviequeen1

The sun came out mid morning,melted the snow on the grass,sidewalks
I took a short brief walk without boots around 11am,it was still windy


----------



## -Oy-

A band formed in Glasgow, Scotland, in 1986 and took their name from a Scritti Politti song. The band consisted of four school friends, Marti Pellow (vocals, born Mark McLaughlin in 1965), Tommy Cunningham (drums, born 1964), Graeme Clark (bass, born 1966), and Neil Mitchell (guitar, born 1965).


----------



## StarSong

-Oy- said:


> A band formed in Glasgow, Scotland, in 1986 and took their name from a Scritti Politti song. The band consisted of four school friends, Marti Pellow (vocals, born Mark McLaughlin in 1965), Tommy Cunningham (drums, born 1964), Graeme Clark (bass, born 1966), and Neil Mitchell (guitar, born 1965).


I missed the connection to weather.  Please explain.


----------



## MickaC

Well........It happened !!!!!!!!!!!
Reached +17c today........was 17 by noon......then dropping at 4.
Now, at 9:56, still a nice 7.
Tomorrow to be a repeat........Thank you.......MOTHER NATURE.


----------



## MarciKS

It's 53° now and it's supposed to be in the 70s this week with 40s for lows.


----------



## -Oy-

StarSong said:


> I missed the connection to weather.  Please explain.



The band are 80s icons “Wet Wet Wet”


----------



## Sliverfox

A sunny  crisp 34 heading into 50s today.


----------



## moviequeen1

Today will feel 1,000 times better than yesterday,with no dusting of snow on the grass
a partly sunny day temps near 50,rest of the week sunny in the 60's,maybe 70 by weekend YIPPEE!


----------



## debodun

Cool, but not unseasonable. Still breezy which makes it seem colder. Had to go around and pick up twigs and small branched blown down after two days of gusty winds.


----------



## Liberty

@#$% cold here this morning...like 40°.  Hub just burned up a huge brush pile using a leaf blower...lol.  Gorgeous sunny fall day otherwise...high in the 70s.  Hope you'all are having a good one!


----------



## chic

Cool and sunny but temps will be going up into the 60's 70's and even 80's within the next week.  I know. You like fall, but warm is better for the virus.


----------



## MickaC

I'm just bubbling with HAPPY, HAPPY.
+16 out.....blue sky......light wind.
I could get used to this every winter.......sigh......right.....this is CANADA......we all know what that means.


----------



## Pinky

14C, blue sky, bright sunshine .. a perfect day 
Well, right now, that is. Rain is in the forecast, but that's no big deal.


----------



## MickaC

Had another unbelievable day yesterday.........sunny, +17, light wind.......was still at +13 when i went to bed.......didn't want to come in, but my eyes kept shutting.ue
And today.
Woke up to +5.......cold NE wind......cloudy......+1 right now.

I know there's a scientific reason for the drastic change in temps from one day to another.
I would rather not know.......and just continue complaining.


----------



## hawkdon

My weather is 71d and sunny, but look at these pics!!!
https://www.borealisbroadband.net/webcams/


----------



## RadishRose

Another sunny, warm day in CT, 71F. Yesterday, as well.


----------



## RadishRose

hawkdon said:


> My weather is 71d and sunny, but look at these pics!!!
> https://www.borealisbroadband.net/webcams/


Are you in AK @hawkdon ?


----------



## debodun

Unseasonably warm and predicted to be so for the next few days along with dry conditions. It is currently 71F at 3:15 pm. Unusual for the northeast U.S., but not out of the question. Great time to do the dreaded autumn yard work.


----------



## hawkdon

RadishRose said:


> Are you in AK @hawkdon ?


No I am in Missouri...just like to see what's going on in AK....


----------



## Lewkat

November in New Jersey and it is 76 and sunny.  It is like a spring day except the leaves on the trees belie that fact.


----------



## Tish

Today 18°C
Now 14.6°C and very overcast, it looks like we will get some rain.


----------



## MickaC

Reality set in today........Indian Summer over.......but........we had 4 fantastic days this week.......now it's back to being November.

I have a message for COLORADO
When you're sending your winter lows north to CANADA........please send them west of MANITOBA.......or.......east of MANITOBA.......NOT, to MANITOBA.
THANKS.


----------



## Don M.

We've had a really nice start to November....no rain, and daytime highs in the mid 70's.  This should continue through Monday, then things go downhill.  If Accuweather is correct, this many be the nicest week for the next 3 or 4 months.


----------



## MarciKS

Currently 62°F here. Spring like weather this past week and into next.


----------



## Nathan

Temps in the 70s, increasingly windy bringing in a storm that supposedly will drop rain and snow.


----------



## Ruthanne

Today the high was in the upper 60s F and our weekend is going to be in the 70s F.  Then the same for mon. and tues. with wed. going into the 60s F.  Not bad for November I must say!  I'm really happy with this weather and wouldn't mind if it was always this way...but I know better


----------



## Ken N Tx

55 right now..
.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny.. feels warm in the sun,  59 deg F


----------



## StarSong

We're getting our first bit of rain since May 15th.  It's only supposed to bring light showers and only for one day, but I'm happy to see those little drops falling from the sky.  It'll be a cozy stay-at-home day.


----------



## JustBonee

Having wonderful  weather  right  now  ... cool mornings and warm sunny afternoons.


----------



## MarciKS

Bonnie said:


> Having wonderful  weather  right  now  ... cool mornings and warm sunny afternoons.


Love your avatar today!


----------



## MarciKS

It's 59° here today. It's supposed to be in the 70s again I think.


----------



## Tish

This morning    5°C
Today    18°C
Now
11.6°C 
Absolutely beautiful day.


----------



## moviequeen1

another unseasonable sunny day here in WNY temps near 70,avg high  this time of yr is in the 50's
This weather pattern sadly will end by Weds


----------



## Tish

6°C-22°C
Now
7.6°C 
 The chance of fog early this morning. Sunny afternoon. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low 20s.


----------



## Lewkat

Just came in from sitting out in this beautiful 80 degree weather again.  What a day.


----------



## MarciKS

It's 73° and windy as hell here. The kind that will blow you right out of your socks.


----------



## PamfromTx

Quite warm today; tempted to turn on the c/a when I start cooking supper.


----------



## MickaC

Yesterday's forecast of sun and cloud, and double digit temps was a NO SHOW.
November.....Canada.....expected too much.
So the day was......woke up to heavy fog......all day......drizzly rain started after lunch.....stayed at 0 till 8 pm......rose to +4 for an hour......cleared off for the night.
Never get bored with the weather here......every time you look out.......it's different.


----------



## StarSong

It's going to be chilly here for the next couple of weeks, highs mostly in the mid 60s, lows in the 40s.  No more rain in the extended forecast, but no high winds either.  I can live with wearing jeans and lightweight sweatshirts during and turning on the bedroom heat at night (we have multi-zone HVAC).


----------



## chic

In the high '70's and more like summer than November. People are in shorts and tank tops and sandals. I've been using the AC daily when I cook it just gets too hot. But I'm enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## Pinky

Unseasonably warm these past 3 days. No jacket necessary, and everyone out walking.
People were lined up to buy ice cream  
We've got windows and balcony door open.


----------



## Tish

Another perfect day in Paradise.

Today    24°C
Tonight    9°C

Now 16.8°C The sun is shining it is absolutely glorious.


----------



## Aneeda72

Snowed like crazy yesterday


----------



## MickaC

Well.........it happened today........Winter arrived.......we officially now have snow......light flurries all day........CRAP !!!!!!

I guess now i'll have to get some socks out. .
Only wear them away from home.......never wear them at home.......I hate socks.....and......snow......and cold...... -8, has been all day.


----------



## Chet

Too warm for this time of year.


----------



## Pinky

We're supposed to get a couple more days of warmth and sun .. then the temps will drop to "normal" for this time of year.


----------



## Marie5656

*78 degrees today in Western NY State. Normal is in 50s*


----------



## MarciKS

starting tomorrow our temps will be 50s for highs and 20s & 30s for lows. it's 41F/5C right now.


----------



## PamfromTx

It's been toasty all day; did turn on the central air today.


----------



## Tish

Yet another perfect day in Paradise.
This morning 9°C
Today    27°C
Now - 15.2°C 
Sunny. Light winds becoming NW 15 to 20 km/h in the early afternoon then turning N/NE during the afternoon and evening. Daytime maximum temperatures in the mid to high 20s.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday we hit another new record high of 77,last day of unseasonably warm temps
Today its cloudy with on/off rain,temps in the low 60's


----------



## -Oy-

Today it's wetter than an otter's pocket.


----------



## Ken N Tx

68 and clear, going to 73..


----------



## Manatee

We are watching hurricane ETA as it approaches our area.  The good news is that we are on high ground.


----------



## JustBonee

Manatee said:


> We are watching hurricane ETA as it approaches our area.  The good news is that we are on high ground.



Wonder what we'll do when they run out of the Greek alphabet for storm names  {sarcasm}


----------



## Tish

Just another perfect day in Paradise

Today    25°C
Tonight    14°C
Now - 23.2°C

Partly cloudy. Very high chance of showers in the NW, medium chance elsewhere. The chance of a thunderstorm, possibly severe. Winds N/NW 30 to 45 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to mid 20s.


----------



## Lewkat

Raining and cooling down-fast.


----------



## Ken N Tx

51 predicted to go to 80...


----------



## hollydolly

High of 54.. and currently very sunny


----------



## Lewkat

Well, it's still dark here, but it will be in the low 60s with periods of rain.


----------



## moviequeen1

what a difference a day makes,yesterday the high was70,today its back to normal temps in the 50's


----------



## OneEyedDiva

North Jersey...it was raining yesterday and will be rainy again today.  But Monday it was beautiful...75 degrees and sunny.  I went to the Hoboken (N.J.) waterfront park that is on the Hudson river between Jersey and N.Y.C.


----------



## StarSong

Cool this morning, but going up to a lovely 72 degrees today.
Clear and sunny.


----------



## Camper6

Winter has arrived here.  Snow on the ground.  Temperatures about 34 degrees F.  Colder at night.
It's going to be a White Christmas, New Years, and from the looks of things the Fourth of July.


----------



## AnnieA

StarSong said:


> Cool this morning, but going up to a lovely 72 degrees today.
> Clear and sunny.



Exactly our current conditions and forecast as well.


----------



## Tish

Another perfect day in Paradise.

This morning 14°C
Today    22°C

Now-17.0°C 

Partly cloudy. High chance of showers, most likely during the afternoon and evening. The chance of a thunderstorm. Winds NW 15 to 20 km/h tending W 15 to 25 km/h in the middle of the day then becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to mid 20s.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk this morning at 6:30, was a tad nippy,34 but no wind,refreshing
Today will be p.sunny temps near 50


----------



## StarSong

We've got a week's worth of gorgeous weather if the forecasts hold.


----------



## Tish

Another perfect day in Paradise

This morning-10°C
Today-22°C
Now-8.5°C 

Partly cloudy. The chance of fog in the SE early this morning. Slight chance of a shower or thunderstorm in the SE. Winds W 15 to 25 km/h becoming light in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low 20s.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's 51 now and that's the high.  Going down to 36 tonight. I've been having the chills and wish we still had our 75 degree weather from a few days ago.


----------



## MickaC

Our roller coaster weather as usual.
When i went to bed last nite at 11........it was - 20
Woke up to - 10
Got up to 0 today.
now, - 5
What a difference in temps in 24 hours.


----------



## fmdog44

82 F


----------



## moviequeen1

When i went on my early walk at 6:45,it was 34,was refreshing with no wind,didn't see many people out and about
Today will be a p.sunny day temps  in the 40's


----------



## Tish

Yet another perfect day in Paradise.
This morning -9°C
Today-29°C
Now-14.6°C 

Sunny. The chance of fog in the SE early this morning. Light winds becoming NW 15 to 20 km/h in the late afternoon then becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures around 30.


----------



## hollydolly

Been torrential rain all day and evening ..so bad that it became dark at 3.15pm  🌧...and we were out in it...


----------



## debodun

Not so good for today:


----------



## Ruthanne

It's very windy today and around 48 F although it was into the high 50s today.


----------



## Tish

A slightly warm one for Spring.

Today-30°C
Tonight-11°C

Now-24.6°C 

Partly cloudy. Slight chance of a shower, most likely late this afternoon and evening. The chance of a thunderstorm during this afternoon and evening. Winds N/NW 20 to 30 km/h increasing to 45 km/h before turning W 25 to 35 km/h in the early afternoon, then decreasing to 15 to 25 km/h in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures 26 to 31.


----------



## StarSong

Warm and quite breezy.  High of 85 today.


----------



## hollydolly

Grim, overcast,  feels cold at a high of 53 deg


----------



## Ken N Tx

43 and sunny predicted to go to 70...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Grim, overcast,  feels cold at a high of 53 deg


It'll be a good day for you to stay inside and rest your back.


----------



## RadishRose

Last night we had rain and wind. It felt like a mini hurricane! Power went out about 9:30 pm but when I woke up shortly after midnight, it was back on.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> It'll be a good day for you to stay inside and rest your back.


I have little choice. TBH, I'm chuffed that the  weather is bad, because when it's sunny I can't help myself but go out... so the more it's grey and grim, the better for my back..


----------



## Butterfly

It's supposed to get up to 67 today here.


----------



## Marie5656

*Yesterday we had some strong winds, rain and hail.  Lots of people in surrounding counties lost power, but none here.  I stayed inside.  Today seems better.*


----------



## Pinky

Marie5656 said:


> *Yesterday we had some strong winds, rain and hail.  Lots of people in surrounding counties lost power, but none here.  I stayed inside.  Today seems better.*


We were out shopping in a small town yesterday. As we exited the store, the rain came down and soaked us while we put our groceries in the trunk. We left, but the strong winds forced us to pull into a parking lot for a few minutes. 

The power and traffic lights went on and off, and as we left town, driving down a road, came to a complete road block - a big tree had come down right across 4 lanes. Lots of garbage bins, tree branches and debris scattered the roads. 

By the time we got home, the clouds had blown away and the sky was clear. However, later in the evening, the winds picked up again and there was more rain. 

It's another gray day today .. but, it's November and par for the course.


----------



## Tish

Perfection.

This morning-10°C
Today-24°C
Now-14.5°C 

Mostly sunny. Slight chance of a shower in the SE, near zero chance elsewhere. Light winds becoming NW/SW 15 to 20 km/h in the morning then tending E 15 to 25 km/h in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to mid 20s.


----------



## debodun

Kinda cool here, even by November standards in upstate NY. Dry this morning, but early afterooin it was spitting a rain/snow mix. The wind id kicking up, too. That means lake-effect snow likely.


----------



## Tish

Another perfect day in Paradise.

This morning-10°C
Today-25°C
Now-13.7°C 

Areas of fog early this morning. Sunny afternoon. Light winds becoming E/NE 15 to 20 km/h in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to mid 20s.


----------



## Sliverfox

Playing catch up with the forums.

Late Sunday , our neck of Penn's  woods  got  high wind & rain.
Knocked  off the phone & internet, after we had gone to bed.

We don't have a cell phone,,hubby borrowed his brother's.
He didn't have any luck reaching the  company that we get  phone & internet from ,, till this morning.

Soon had phone  service , but not   the 'net till after lunch.

Waking  up to snow  covered  ground this morning was a shock.
We should  have noticed  the large number of  birds   coming to our feeder, Monday.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's about 30 here now.  Too cold for me.  I've got the heat turned a bit higher because the air in here was just so cold I had chills.


----------



## Old Dummy

It’s 3 am here, just got up, thermo says it’s 20 outside. Coldest so far this fall. Snow covers the ground too, but has before.


----------



## peramangkelder

36° maximum today and 36° maximum tomorrow then a cooler change


----------



## Robert59

Here in middle Tennessee it's 33 degrees. Time here is 3:16 am.


----------



## Tish

A perfect day in Paradise.

Today-28°C
Tonight-15°C
Now-20.7°C

The chance of fog early this morning. Mostly sunny afternoon. Light winds becoming NW 15 to 20 km/h in the middle of the day then becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures around 30.


----------



## Butterfly

Unseasonably warm here today.  About 70 degrees.


----------



## StarSong

Today's expected to clock in at a perfect 76 high, 52 low with a very light 7 mph breeze.


----------



## RadishRose

Freezing 28 F and sunny. High expected 43.


----------



## hollydolly

47 deg... lashing down until about 20 minutes ago and now the sun is out.....


----------



## AnnieA

Sunny and 54 F this morning.   Forecast 70 F.


----------



## Pinky

7C with thunderstorm in forecast. Figures, as we have to do some shopping today. Oh well, once again .. par for the course.


----------



## StarSong

Pinky said:


> 7C with thunderstorm in forecast. Figures, as we have to do some shopping today. Oh well, once again .. par for the course.


I miss thunderstorms.


----------



## Pinky

StarSong said:


> I miss thunderstorms.


I like lightning and thunder. Most often, we get bypassed


----------



## StarSong

Pinky said:


> I like lightning and thunder. Most often, we get bypassed


I count myself lucky if I see 2-3 good thunderstorms a year.


----------



## Tish

Another perfect day in Paradise

This morning-14°C
Today-32°C
Now-21.3°C 

Mostly sunny. The chance of fog in the E early this morning. Slight chance of a shower in the SE during this afternoon and early evening. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. The chance of a thunderstorm in the E during this afternoon and evening. Winds W/NW and light increasing to 15 to 25 km/h in the morning then shifting E/SE in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low 30s.


----------



## moviequeen1

Today,p.sunny/breezy unseasonably warm high near 60,yesterday the high 62


----------



## dobielvr

Still fairly warm here in the central valley of California.  In the 70's during the day, and 40s at night. 

We did have a little rain over the wknd.


----------



## Tish

Yet another perfect day in Paradise

Today-28°C
Tonight-14°C
Now-19.2°C 

Mostly sunny morning. Slight chance of a shower during this afternoon and early evening. The chance of a thunderstorm with little or no rainfall during this afternoon and early evening. Winds E/SE 15 to 20 km/h becoming light in the morning. Daytime maximum temperatures 23 to 31.


----------



## Kadee

Forecast for around 37c today however I’m not far from a beach and we tend to be cooler due to getting a bit of a sea breeze , compared to the inland town 20km away where they record  / weather /  temps .
We have  the possibly of a thunder storm forecast for latter as it’s going to be cooler tomorrow


----------



## Butterfly

Still very warm here today.  I took Henry (my dog) with me to pick up dog food from Petsmart and I had to run the car AC on the way.  For some reason Henry thinks it is a great adventure to go do curbside pickup.  He gets very excited when the person puts stuff in the trunk.  He's (Henry, not the pickup guy) very good in the car.


----------



## Sliverfox

42 & cloudy,, makes me want to take a nap.


----------



## Aneeda72

It was 21 this morning


----------



## Tish

It's another beautiful day in Paradise

This morning-14°C
Today-30°C
Now-14.3°C 

Partly cloudy. The chance of a thunderstorm during this afternoon and evening. Winds NW 25 to 35 km/h becoming light in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures around 30.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's in the mid 40s today and not windy so it was nice to take the dog out for awhile.


----------



## MarciKS

47F and raining. Supposed to rain all day tomorrow too.


----------



## Pinky

We are supposed to get about 4" of snow tomorrow. That's not much, if it indeed does materialize.


----------



## Sliverfox

36*  raining


----------



## Pinky

It _is_ snowing .. and it looks very magical. I'm sure the salt trucks and ploughs will be clearing the roads soon.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Pinky said:


> It _is_ snowing .. and it looks very magical. I'm sure the salt trucks and ploughs will be clearing the roads soon.



Isn't it funny how some Seniors aren't bothered at all, living in a winter/snow area, while other Seniors absolutely won't. But, then again, "snowbirds" have got much more money than we do.


----------



## Pinky

ClassicRockr said:


> Isn't it funny how some Seniors aren't bothered at all, living in a winter/snow area, while other Seniors absolutely won't. But, then again, "snowbirds" have got much more money than we do.


I love the 4 distinct seasons. When I lived in Australia, I missed that, and especially the snow!


----------



## ClassicRockr

Pinky said:


> I love the 4 distinct seasons. When I lived in Australia, I missed that, and especially the snow!



When we decided, after 10 1/2 years living in northeastern Florida, to return to Colorado, the people we knew in Florida thought we were crazy. Many of them didn't even know where Colorado was! 

Hearing Bing Crosby sing "White Christmas", while living in Florida, was really weird. Anyway, being back here is fine with us, even with the winter season we get. Before moving to Florida, we'd already lived in Colorado for 5 1/2 years and knew what winter was like. Both of us grew up in snow areas anyway, that being in Michigan and Indiana.


----------



## Tish

It's raining, so glad I got the clothes washed and dried yesterday.

This morning-18°C
Today-23°C
Now-18.3°C

Cloudy. Very high chance of showers, becoming less likely this evening. A thunderstorm likely during the morning and afternoon, possibly severe. Winds W/NW 25 to 40 km/h turning S/SW 15 to 25 km/h in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to mid 20s.


----------



## Chet

Overcast

48°F

9°C





*Humidity*80%*Wind Speed*E 8 mph*Barometer*30.14 in (1020.9 mb)*Dewpoint*42°F (6°C)*Visibility*10.00 mi*Wind Chill*44°F (7°C)*Last update*               22 Nov 6:54 pm EST            
 


*More Information:*
Local Forecast OfficeMore Local Wx3 Day HistoryMobile WeatherHourly Weather Forecast


----------



## Ruthanne

Rainy in the low 40s now.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Right now it is 81°. I The forecast for Thanksgiving is a high of 72° and sunny. I can't remember the last time we had rain. It was sometime back in April.


----------



## Pinky

It's 4C and finally finished snowing. May have some rain overnight, so, most of the snow may melt. The snow shovels are out - I can hear them.


----------



## MarciKS

it's chilly this evening but clear and dry.


----------



## Kadee

Pinky said:


> I love the 4 distinct seasons. When I lived in Australia, I missed that, and especially the snow!


I’ve never seen snow @Pinky ,we had planned to go to Victoria during winter so I could tick that off the bucket list ..but we all know why that didn’t happen


----------



## Ken N Tx

Fall is here..
.


----------



## Pinky

Kadee46 said:


> I’ve never seen snow @Pinky ,we had planned to go to Victoria during winter so I could tick that off the bucket list ..but we all know why that didn’t happen


@Kadee46 

I _did_ see snow once, on my first trip to Australia, in Victoria, while visiting Kryall Castle. 

You'll get there, next winter!


----------



## Sliverfox

Cloudy & wet appearing.


----------



## MarciKS

Cold & rainy here. Might see a little snow tomorrow night.


----------



## RadishRose

rain


----------



## Lakeland living

Temperature dropped to 0 in about half an hour, now we have these huge white snowflakes piling up. Ice forming around the shoreline with east wind.
     Yup, I am inside and the rest are outside.


----------



## Tish

This morning-11°C
Today-21°C
Now-15.2°C 

Partly cloudy. The chance of fog in the NW early this morning. Slight chance of a shower, most likely during this afternoon and evening. Winds SE 15 to 20 km/h becoming light in the middle of the day then becoming E/SE 15 to 20 km/h in the late afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to mid-20s.


----------



## Chet

*Tonight*
A slight chance of showers before 8pm.  Mostly cloudy, with a low around 32. West wind 7 to 10 mph.  Chance of precipitation is 20%.


----------



## katlupe

The weather here for November has been unusually nice. November is usually rainy (or snowy) and cold. It is 32 now and my phone says it is clear, still kind of dark yet.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Clear and 55° with a forecasted high of 70° F. No clouds showing for ten day forecast.


----------



## Lewkat

Sunny down the shore at my son's, but extremely cold.


----------



## Tish

Another perfect day in Paradise

This morning-11°C
Today-25°C
Now-14.6°C 

Partly cloudy. Slight chance of a morning shower in the E. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to mid 20s.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Got a couple of inches of snow through last night into the morning, but most of it melted through the day as temps hit the mid-thirties. C'est la vie.*


----------



## Tish

Wow-wee it's going to be a warm one.

Today-29°C
Tonight-12°C
Now-26.6°C

Mostly sunny. Medium chance of showers in the E, slight chance elsewhere. The chance of a thunderstorm during this afternoon and evening. Winds W 15 to 25 km/h shifting E/SE 20 to 30 km/h in the late afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures around 30.


----------



## Tish

Another warm one

This morning-12°C
Today-31°C
Now-12.4°C 

Partly cloudy. Slight chance of a shower in the E this afternoon. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. The chance of a thunderstorm this afternoon. Winds NE/SE 15 to 20 km/h becoming light in the morning then becoming W/NW 15 to 20 km/h in the early afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures 28 to 33.


----------



## RadishRose

Rained all morning but cleared up early afternoon. Mild 61F


----------



## MarciKS

it is currently 54° and clear out


----------



## Tish

Another hot one today.

This morning-19°C
Today-33°C
Now-17.1°C 

Mostly sunny morning. Slight chance of a shower this evening. The chance of a thunderstorm with little or no rainfall during this afternoon and evening, with gusty winds late this afternoon and evening. Winds NW 15 to 25 km/h increasing to 30 to 45 km/h in the morning. Daytime maximum temperatures 31 to 36.


----------



## Don M.

We're having some fairly nice weather for this Thanksgiving week and weekend.  However, starting Monday, a big Canadian front is due to arrive, and Winter temperatures will be arriving....we may be lucky to see 50F for the rest of the year....if Accuweather is correct.


----------



## MickaC

There's actually nothing about the weather that needs to complain about.
We've had a couple of weeks of above normal temps......as high as +5 for three days.
Then anywhere from....-3 up to +2, daytime.......-4 to -13 at nite.
Has snowed a few times, just cover the ground, some has melted, still very little left.
I call this an open winter.........but........i'm sure we'll pay for it sometime.


----------



## Pappy

Absolutely beautiful here this morning. 66 degrees and a great walk this morning at 5;45am.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Another beautiful FL day....up to 83° today, sunny, & lower humidity.
"Cold Front" coming in for Tues and Wed next week....highs will be in the 50's and 60's.....yippee!


----------



## Lewkat

It has been unseasonably warm the past few days and we are promised 2 more.  I remember as a child here in Jersey, only having to wear a sweater outside on Christmas Day.  I guess we go through these cycles every so often.


----------



## Tish

Another warm one.

This morning-23°C
Today-30°C
Now-24.1°C 

Mostly sunny. Slight chance of a shower or thunderstorm in the NW early this morning. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. Winds NW 35 to 55 km/h tending W NW/SW in the morning then becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures around 30.


----------



## MickaC

Don M. said:


> We're having some fairly nice weather for this Thanksgiving week and weekend.  However, starting Monday, a big Canadian front is due to arrive, and Winter temperatures will be arriving....we may be lucky to see 50F for the rest of the year....if Accuweather is correct.


Wow...........
I didn't know that Canada sent fronts......high or low......to the south.
I learned something.


----------



## Tish

Perfect!

This morning-11°C
Today-24°C
Now-12.7°C 

Partly cloudy. Winds E/NE 20 to 30 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures 21 to 27.


----------



## Gemma

It was chilly earlier this morning with a hard frost...22ºF (-5C) but by the early afternoon it warmed up to 50ºF (10C).  Rain coming overnight into tomorrow, then temps taking a nosedive for the rest of the week, with snow for Wednesday.


----------



## debodun

Cold start, then rain set in. High wind warning issued for later today. Better than last year's Thanksgiving weekend. We had 20 inches of snow!


----------



## Tish

Oh boy, it's going to be a scorcher.

This morning-12°C
Today-36°C
Now-17.3°C 

Sunny morning. Patchy fog in the E early this morning. Medium chance of showers and the chance of a gusty thunderstorm, possibly severe, during this afternoon and early evening. Winds NW/NE 15 to 25 km/h becoming NW 30 to 45 km/h in the middle of the day then tending W 20 to 30 km/h in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures 32 to 37.


----------



## Lakeland living

Two above this morning, raining by 11 am. Snowing by 1 pm. After that a mix of rain and snow then huge lakes of snow
and still coming down....big time. Right now, 4+ inches, right now and one wink on the power.
     Here we go agin....


----------



## Ruthanne

We are expecting a snow storm late tonight, tomorrow and Wed.


----------



## MarciKS

33°F or -1°C and we're expected to get snow Wed and Thurs.


----------



## PamfromTx

47°F

It got cool overnight in my parts of Texas.  Finally!   I enjoyed the coolness when I went out for a medical appointment.  I had not gone out ... close to 5 weeks.  It felt so nice to get out; I just wish we didn't have the pandemic.


----------



## Gemma

32°F (0C) this morning and snowing.  Suppose to see an accumulation of 3-5 inches.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Ok, whoever left the back door of Canada open, please shut it!  This Georgian is freezing!  41 degrees with a sustained wind, feels like 35 (I know, I know, that’s really nothing but just a few days ago we had to run the AC!)


----------



## Pinky

Snow overnight, into morning. It just stopped. 2Celsius. Looks pretty. Seems appropriate for the 1st of December.



Oops! It has started up again ..


----------



## hollydolly

It's been 45 F today, so it's been  quite chilly, .. but sunny all day.. !!...Just closed all the windows after having them open all day. Due to get dark now as we approach 4pm


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> It's been 45 F today, so it's been  quite chilly, .. but sunny all day.. !!...Just closed all the windows after having them open all day. Due to get dark now as we approach 4pm


Cute avatar, @hollydolly!


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Cute avatar, @hollydolly!


 Thank you My dear...


----------



## hawkdon

Started at 20f, now up to 30 and sunny....c'mon spring!!!!


----------



## debodun

Pouring rain this morning. Had to go to the PO to get my pension check and take it to the bank (it's too small to go by itself). As soon as I got home, the sun came out. Go figure. But now the wind is kicking up.


----------



## Sliverfox

Winter has arrived ,,presently 29*.  With snow  fallling


----------



## moviequeen1

Today we had an inch of snow mostly on the grass and the trees,temps were in the 30's
I had no problem taking my 3 walks today,{wore my winter boots} sidewalks were wet,not icy


----------



## Tish

Much more hospitable weather,    

Today-25°C
Tonight-11°C
Now-18.5°C

Mostly sunny. Slight chance of a shower in the SE, near zero chance elsewhere. Winds NW/SW 15 to 25 km/h tending E in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to mid-20s.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Still sunny with a high of 69°F today. Very hazy and smoggy sky though because of the inversion. All I want for Christmas is one rainy day.


----------



## PamfromTx

Presently it is 57°F.
The high today was 71°F.
The low tonight will be 35°F.

Crazy Texas weather.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

Reasonable weather, can't complain.

Today-26°C
Tonight-11°C
Now-15.2°C    

Partly cloudy. Winds E/NE 15 to 25 km/h becoming light in the middle of the day then becoming NW/SW 15 to 20 km/h in the early afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures in the mid to high 20s.


----------



## Sliverfox

Presently a sunny 31, which is blinding  bright on  the snow.

May get as high as the mid 40's,, then dropping back to the 30s at night.


----------



## debodun

Sunny and seasonably cool - snow predicted late Saturday. Could be 1 inch or more.


----------



## Tish

Another perfect day in Paradise.

This morning-11°C
Today-27°C
Now-5.7°C 

Sunny. Light winds becoming W 20 to 30 km/h in the middle of the day then becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures in the mid to high 20s.


----------



## Lakeland living

First cloudy, then real cloudy, rain, snow. Some heavy sleet, about 10 minutes of weak sunlight. NOW we are having some heavy clouds again, wind kicking in and trees covered with ice and snow.
   Do not know about others but I would say winter is here.


----------



## moviequeen1

It was a cloudy day here/breezy temps in the mid 30's,rained in afternoon
The weekend forecast temps in 30's maybe a dusting or inch of snow on Sat/Sun


----------



## Tish

A tad warm.

This morning-12°C
Today-31°C
Now-15.7°C

Partly cloudy. Very high chance of showers, most likely in the afternoon and evening. The chance of a thunderstorm in the afternoon and evening. Winds N 15 to 25 km/h turning NW 25 to 40 km/h in the middle of the day. Daytime maximum temperatures around 30.


----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> A tad warm.
> 
> This morning-12°C
> Today-31°C
> Now-15.7°C
> 
> Partly cloudy. Very high chance of showers, most likely in the afternoon and evening. The chance of a thunderstorm in the afternoon and evening. Winds N 15 to 25 km/h turning NW 25 to 40 km/h in the middle of the day. Daytime maximum temperatures around 30.


IN NSW it's Minus 31 C  ? .... noooo wayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## hollydolly

temps here currently is 3 deg C


----------



## RadishRose

46F, high was 53. 
Rain tonight.


----------



## debodun

Seasonably cool and drizzly.


----------



## Tish

A bit cooler today.

This morning-13°C
Today-20°C
Now-11.9°C 

Mostly sunny. Winds W 35 to 50 km/h decreasing to 20 to 30 km/h in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 17 and 21.


----------



## MickaC

Back to being a  " non - clompaining " Canadian.
It' almost boring.......
We've had another stretch of nicer than normal weather, several +5 days.....
My snow shovel complained when it had to work.......now it's complaining because it's bored.

According to environment Canada.......
We are in for less snow, not as cold, and not as long a winter.
We are going around in a cycle.........so we're supposed to be entering this cycle now..........sure hope i can get that in writing.


----------



## MarciKS

It's currently 37° the low will be 28°. Tomorrow will be nice.


----------



## PamfromTx

49°F at present time.
High today will be 68°F.
Low today will be 47°F.


----------



## MarciKS

it's weird having spring like weather in december.


----------



## moviequeen1

another cloudy day temps in the 30's
I'm not complaining because we don't have any snow


----------



## Tish

Much the same as yesterday's weather.

This morning-11°C
Today-20°C
Now-14.8°C

Partly cloudy. Slight chance of a shower in the NW late this afternoon and evening. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. Winds W 35 to 55 km/h decreasing to 20 to 30 km/h in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 17 and 20.


----------



## hollydolly

Ice cold fog... I can only see about 100 yards along the road from my window..  2 Deg C



From the media this morning...

_Freezing fog patches are covering most of England today bringing the risk of travel chaos with them - as Londoners woke up to freezing temperatures this morning with experts predicting Britain is facing its coldest ever December._


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx

42°F ~ presently
71°F   -  the high today
42°F  -  the low today


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lakeland living

-12 this morning, looking cold out there. Stove is ticking away. 
  I see a little more ice on the lake and now I see a clear sky.
   Coffee is ready...life can be good.


----------



## Lakeland living

The view says a lot, but it won't let me load the pic...lol


----------



## Tish

Another cool one.

This morning-7°C
Today-18°C
Now-6.9°C 

Partly cloudy. Winds W 15 to 25 km/h becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures around 18.


----------



## Gemma

Didn't get above 28ºF (-2C) today and very windy.


----------



## Lakeland living




----------



## MickaC

Here's this non-complaining Canadian again.
Still above normal weather.........yesterday +5.......today +6.......and a fair amount of sun.
But.
My perfect weather, in my perfect world.......would be +80, sunny,....... at nite, +65 to +70.


----------



## hollydolly

This morning it's thick Icy fog again and currently    minus -1 Deg


----------



## Lakeland living

Clear sky here, -14, -18 with the wind...   So far so good here....


----------



## Lee

Cold 2C today with sun.


----------



## MickaC

Didn't even get down to freezing last night. 
supposed to be +8, and sunny.......HAPPY HAPPY.


----------



## moviequeen1

Another sunny day with no snow,temps in the mid 30's


----------



## Tish

Yet another perfect day in Paradise

This morning-6°C
Today-24°C
Now-4.0°C

The chance of fog early this morning. Sunny day. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to mid 20s.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Spring returns for 3 days..
.


----------



## fmdog44

72 & Sunny yesterday and today (bragging / boasting & being arrogant to cold weather people)


----------



## moviequeen1

At this moment ,we have an inch of mix snow/rain showers {what I call slop}which will disappear by mid morning,temps today will be in the 40's


----------



## Pappy

37 degrees this am and being in Florida, you really feel it. I can’t do my walk when it’s this cold, because it raises heck with lungs and breathing. However, the sun is out and it will warm up in a day or two.


----------



## katlupe

27 but feels like 20 (according to my phone) with light snow.


----------



## bowmore

80 degrees with Santa Ana winds blowing. My tomatoes are still growing.


----------



## Lee

A grey day here but warm for December 4 Celcius


----------



## Lewkat

Extremely cold and sleeting at the moment.


----------



## Marie5656

*Had a light snowfall overnight. This is looking out my window, toward the park across the street

*


----------



## debodun

Same here, Marie. Off and on snow showers. Nothing worth breaking out the snow shovel, though.


----------



## Marie5656

debodun said:


> Same here, Marie. Off and on snow showers. Nothing worth breaking out the snow shovel, though.


Cannot tell from the picture, but there was still a little snow falling when I took this. Stopped snowing soon after. Not snowing now, just overcast


----------



## Liberty

Cold this morning...not freezing cold...high of 75° supposedly this afternoon.  Gorgeous sunny day!


----------



## Tish

Perfect weather.

Today-24°C
Tonight-9°C
Now-20.3°C

Sunny morning. Medium chance of showers during this afternoon and evening. The chance of a thunderstorm during this afternoon and early evening. Light winds becoming E/SE 15 to 25 km/h in the middle of the day then becoming SE 25 to 40 km/h in the late afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures between 19 and 27.


----------



## Lewkat

Light snow after the sleet.  Just cold now.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Woke up this morning to the sound of rain  Last time that happened was back in March. I would go out and let it drench me but too cold for that this morning.


----------



## moviequeen1

What a difference a day makes,yesterday we got 2 inches of snow/rain mix,temp in 30's
Today p,sunny temps in mid 40's,snow is gone


----------



## hollydolly

Grey & overcast.... 6 deg C


----------



## Tish

A cool one today.

This morning:8°C
Today:18°C
Now:11.0°C

Partly cloudy. Winds SE 20 to 30 km/h turning E 25 to 35 km/h during the morning. Daytime maximum temperatures between 16 and 21.


----------



## Robert59

72 Yesterday here in Tennessee.


----------



## katlupe

30 and sunny here this morning.


----------



## moviequeen1

a partly sunny day here in WNY with unseasonably warm temps high near 50
avg temp for this time of yr  in the 30's


----------



## MarciKS

Currently 36°F might see some snow over the weekend.


----------



## Sliverfox

A sunny 52 dropping to the mid  30s tonight.
Saturday sounds like a repeat of today.
Sunday  brings back cool tempertures & rain or  snow.


----------



## Tish

Another cool one.

This morning - 8°C
Today - 19°C
Now - 10.0°C

Partly cloudy. Slight chance of a shower in the SE later tonight. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. Winds SE 15 to 25 km/h turning E 20 to 30 km/h in the morning. Daytime maximum temperatures between 17 and 22.


----------



## Murrmurr

Here it is almost mid-December and we still haven't had significant rainfall in my neck of the woods; a couple days of light drizzle. Also most afternoons are still hovering in the mid-to-upper 60s/lower 70s and there hasn't been much snowfall in the mountain areas. So if lightening storms are in our immediate future, we'll have to worry about wildfires.


----------



## MarciKS

It's been pretty dry here this year too. Except for a month or so this summer when there was flash flooding but not much.


----------



## Murrmurr

MarciKS said:


> It's been pretty dry here this year too. Except for a month or so this summer when there was flash flooding but not much.


Exacerbating the dryness, last year Sac County ordered everyone to stop watering their yards to conserve water and that order remains in place. You can water for 10 minutes on Sat and Wed if your house number is an odd number, and on Sun and Thur if it's an even number. Now we have a city full of dead yards. Well, except for the governor's mansion, which looks like a park still. He'll be fine, the rest of us are tinder. So stupid.


----------



## MarciKS

Murrmurr said:


> Exacerbating the dryness, last year Sac County ordered everyone to stop watering their yards to conserve water and that order remains in place. You can water for 10 minutes on Sat and Wed if your house number is an odd number, and on Sun and Thur if it's an even number. Now we have a city full of dead yards. Well, except for the governor's mansion, which looks like a park still. He'll be fine, the rest of us are tinder. So stupid.


They do that here in rural America too.


----------



## Tish

Another perfect day in Paradise.

This morning 10°C
Today 20°C
Now 11.7°C

Partly cloudy. Medium chance of showers in the E, near zero chance elsewhere. Winds E 20 to 30 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 19 and 25.


----------



## Damaged Goods

A big ass 16" snow expected Wed. 12/16/20.  Let's see what shakes out.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Fall is back..


----------



## hollydolly

Very heavy rain this morning... we're just getting ready to go out in it shortly...


----------



## katlupe

45 and clear so far. I am not complaining.


----------



## MickaC

Still can't complain about the weather so far.
Light snow over the nite, still doing so, -5, north wind.
We have been snow free for a while, with the exception of rain and a light coat of snow after this past week .......a skating rink under that crispy snow.
We're still having above normal weather.
Certainly is shortening up the winter.
7 more days till the shortest day of the year.......looking forward to longer days again......HAPPY......HAPPY.


----------



## Tish

Another perfect day in Paradise.

Today 22°C
Tonight    14°C
Now 18.6°C

Partly cloudy. Slight chance of a shower in the E, near zero chance elsewhere. Winds E 25 to 35 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures 20 to 26.


----------



## MickaC

I'm back.........complaining Canadian.
Woke up to -6.........temp dropped to -12 for the day........low is -21
Didn't get a lot of snow, we could get 3 flakes of snow, that would be too much for me
But......the north blew the snow off my driveway......that's a good thing.


----------



## katlupe

30 and clear this morning so far.


----------



## MickaC

Woke up to -25 this morning.


----------



## Ken N Tx

34 degrees headed to 54...


----------



## Damaged Goods

Heavy rain changed to snow but little or no accumulation today, 37F right now.

6-10 in. snow expected day after tomorrow.


----------



## Tish

Perfect!

This morning 14°C
Today 23°C
Now 17.0°C

Cloudy. Medium chance of showers, most likely during this afternoon and evening. Winds E 15 to 25 km/h turning SE 15 to 20 km/h in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures 22 to 27.


----------



## wcwbf

rainy this morning here in middle of NJ.  about an hour and a half north, it was snowing like crazy.  forecast is for a "major winter storm" on wednesday.  lots of heavy rain down the shore.  potential for 6-12" here in middle of the state.  now THAT means there will be a mandatory meeting of The French Toast Club tomorrow at Shoprite!


----------



## Damaged Goods

12-18" snow for tomorrow.  35mph winds.


----------



## katlupe

23 with light snow.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

StarSong said:


> Warm and quite breezy.  High of 85 today.


I don’t think we meant to ask you!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Damaged Goods said:


> 12-18" snow for tomorrow.  35mph winds.


Oh my lord!  That is a LOT of snow. Stay safe.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

katlupe said:


> 23 with light snow.


Awwww...lucky duck!  I would welcome some light snow


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Overcast and cold


----------



## Sliverfox

Mid 20s with occasonal  tiny snow balls  falling.


----------



## StarSong

Kathleen’s Place said:


> I don’t think we meant to ask you!


If it makes you feel any better, it's only getting up to a chilly 70 degrees today.


----------



## Sassycakes

The weather isn't too bad today, but tomorrow we are expecting 6 to 10 inches of snow, Yuck!


----------



## Pinky

A bit chilly today ..  -3C/27F

It snowed a bit yesterday while we were out. Dry stuff that blew away.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

New Jersey is going to get hit hard with snow tomorrow. Just 10 miles one way or the other could make a difference in how many inches we get. I'm more concerned with the wind we might get. Our trees are old and not in the greatest shape.


----------



## fmdog44

50 F and cloudy and a drizzle to make it perfectly miserable.


----------



## Tish

Warm and muggy.

This morning 17°C
Today 24°C
Now 19.5°C

Cloudy. Very high chance of showers. The chance of a thunderstorm, possibly heavy. Winds E/SE 15 to 25 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures 21 to 26.


----------



## Gemma

Quite brisk and very breezy today, 29ºF for a high.


----------



## Ken N Tx

37 degrees now headed to 49 later..


----------



## katlupe

9 degrees and clear here right now.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Currently it is 37F. That is very cold for us here.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk around 7:20,was wearing long underwear because it was a tad nippy in the 20's with the wind felt even colder,brrr 
The forecast today is 1-2 inch of snow by this afternoon temps near 30


----------



## Pinky

-7C, a bit windy with a few stray snowflakes here and there. We may venture out later though .. depending.


----------



## Autumn

It's cold, 19f.
We're expecting  snow, 10" - 14"
Blah...


----------



## debodun

Blizzard starting Wednesday evening to mid-day on Thursday. Near double-digit snowfall predicted in my immediate vicinity. Saving grace - it will be a light, fluffy snow, so not too difficult to shovel; except where the street plows pile it up.


----------



## StarSong

53 right now and heading for 73 today.


----------



## StarSong

Pinky said:


> -7C, a bit windy with a few stray snowflakes here and there. We may venture out later though .. depending.


Pinky, are you going to get hit with the big storm that's hitting the US northeastern states?


----------



## Sliverfox

Presently  a windy 25 out  with snow to start about 1:15.

Hard to tell how much snow  we will get  as Lake Erie isn't  froze over.

I think our  son in  Harrisburg/ Lancaster area may get more than we will.


----------



## hollydolly

Windy and Rainy. It started off sunny, and just as I left the house around 1pm  to drive to North London, it started raining , and it's not let up...


----------



## debodun




----------



## CinnamonSugar

A raw 45 degrees and raining. There is a 100% chance of a hearty soup and crusty bread for supper tonight!  🌧


----------



## Pinky

StarSong said:


> Pinky, are you going to get hit with the big storm that's hitting the US northeastern states?


I haven't heard anything to indicate that .. so far, but that could change quickly.


----------



## debodun

The further south and east, the worse it will be. The red dot just east of the "m" in Amesterdam is about where I am.


----------



## RadishRose

Ruth n Jersey said:


> New Jersey is going to get hit hard with snow tomorrow. Just 10 miles one way or the other could make a difference in how many inches we get. I'm more concerned with the wind we might get. Our trees are old and not in the greatest shape.


Ruth, wishing you luck. Here in CT it's supposed to start tonight and last into tomorrow. 8-10 predicted, but sometimes things change for the better. Let's hope so.

Oops, I looked again....we expect 12-20" Now, that's a bit much.

https://www.wfsb.com/weather/


----------



## RadishRose

You be careful too, Deb!


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> Ruth, wishing you luck. Here in CT it's supposed to start tonight and last into tomorrow. 8-10 predicted, but sometimes things change for the better. Let's hope so.
> 
> Oops, I looked again....we expect 12-20" Now, that's a bit much.
> 
> https://www.wfsb.com/weather/


Seems like a good time to stay in and stay warm!


----------



## chic

We're supposed to get a foot and a half of snow. I can't remember the last time we got so much in December. We usually don't. I was out until just recently and it feels too dry to snow. There must be some moisture in the air for snow. I have a feeling it may be less than predicted but am ready for a worst case scenario.


----------



## Tish

A warm one today.

This morning 17°C
Today 28°C
Now 20.5°C 

Cloudy. Medium chance of showers, becoming less likely late this afternoon and evening. The chance of a thunderstorm. Winds NW 15 to 25 km/h becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures around 30.


----------



## Gemma

24ºF right now.  It's been snowing since 11am this morning.  So far, 10" on the ground with more to come before morning.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

10:30 pm in New Jersey. I just looked outside and the snow is piling up. Wind is starting also. I worry about our trees over snow accumulation. They seemed so small and innocent when we planted them over 30 years ago. Now they are old and not in very good shape. At least the leaves are off so that helps lighten the load.


----------



## Sunny

They predicted a big blizzard yesterday It ended up leaving about 1/2 inch of snow, but it's icy and very cold out there. I'm staying inside.


----------



## ProTruckDriver

It's 40°F right now going into the lower 50°'s later today and sunny in the Virginia Beach area.


----------



## debodun

They were wrong - 23 inches in my backyard! I must have shoveled 2000 cubic feet of snow this morning and that was just the driveway and in from of the garage door. Took 90 minutes. Didn't even tackle the front sidewalk.


----------



## debodun

More pics of the storm


----------



## hollydolly

It was sunny here today... temps in the mid to high 50's....  not cold at all..

It's dark now  at 16.50pm and 49 deg .. no heating on indoors...


----------



## debodun

This is what I felt like after shoveling.


----------



## Tish

Another warm one.

This morning 18°C
Today 27°C
Now 21.7°C 

Partly cloudy. Medium chance of showers, most likely during this afternoon and evening. The chance of a thunderstorm. Winds NW 15 to 25 km/h tending W 20 to 30 km/h in the morning then becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures in the mid to high 20s.


----------



## Tish

Another perfect day in Paradise

This morning 12°C
Today 21°C
Now 13.4°C

Partly cloudy. Slight chance of a shower this evening. Winds E 20 to 30 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 19 and 25.


----------



## katlupe

It was sunny today and I was able to move my plants to the windowsill. It has been too cold there for the violets but today they were fine.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

katlupe said:


> It was sunny today and I was able to move my plants to the windowsill. It has been too cold there for the violets but today they were fine.



glad you are enjoying some sunny weather, @katlupe .  I like your new avatar btw


----------



## Ken N Tx

Still like fall down here.
\.


----------



## katlupe

CinnamonSugar said:


> glad you are enjoying some sunny weather, @katlupe .  I like your new avatar btw


Thank you, Cinnamon!


----------



## katlupe

-6 and clear this morning according to my phone.


----------



## Sliverfox

Gonna  get up to mid 30s today.
Right now its  cloudy.


----------



## Gemma

12ºF (-11C) this morning.  Suppose to reach the 30's today.


----------



## Chet

Cold this morning at 3.2F; snow on the ground; calm overnight for cold air to settle in the river valley where I live.


----------



## ProTruckDriver

It's 45°F here at the beach now. OMG! We might see a few snow flakes here at the beach Christmas Day. LOL


----------



## debodun

After the big snow on Thursday, now we get the backlash of Arctic cold. -2 F (-19 C) during the night.


----------



## Tish

Perfect!

This morning 13°C
Today 25°C
Now 15.7°C 

Partly cloudy. Medium chance of showers in the E, near zero chance elsewhere. The chance of a thunderstorm in the E. Light winds becoming W 15 to 20 km/h in the early afternoon then becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to high 20s.


----------



## moviequeen1

Its a cloudy day here temps way above normal near 40,most of the 2  1/2 inches of snow from last week has begun to melt


----------



## wcwbf

here in middle of NJ, hasn't gotten to 30 yet.  forecast is for chance of a very small amount of snow... today & tomorrow... like no accumulation.  sky looks like it's about to dump a FOOT of the white stuff any minute.


----------



## ProTruckDriver

We have 42°F now and going into the 50's later today. It's raining and they are calling for rain all day today, sleeping weather.


----------



## StarSong

A gorgeous 81°F today (27°C) and breezy.  
0% chance of rain from now through Christmas (hope that holds true).


----------



## Damaged Goods

Finally above freezing.  Let's see how much of last week's mess melts.  Dec. is the 3rd coldest month here but snow melts slower than in Jan. or Feb.  Guess it has to do with the sun's angle and amt. of daylight hrs.

In Jan. and Feb., it can be well below freezing but on a sunny day, the ice coating the trees drips.  Not in Dec. though.


----------



## Tish

Another perfect day in Paradise.

This morning 13°C
Today 24°C
Now 18.3°C 

Cloudy. Very high chance of rain, most likely during this afternoon and evening. Light winds becoming NE 15 to 20 km/h in the late afternoon then tending E in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to mid 20s.


----------



## Tish

A nice cool one.

This morning 15°C
Today 23°C
Now 14.5°C    

Partly cloudy. Medium chance of showers, most likely this morning. The chance of a thunderstorm. Winds NW 15 to 25 km/h tending W 20 to 30 km/h early in the morning then increasing to 25 to 40 km/h in the middle of the day. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to mid 20s.


----------



## hollydolly

Been raining non-stop here all day...and night


----------



## moviequeen1

clouds/sun with unseasonably warm temps near 40,tomorrow near 50-YIPPEE!!!!


----------



## hollydolly

*Cloudy.. 49 deg F*


----------



## Tish

Perfection

This morning 10°C
Today 24°C
Now 13.5°C 

Partly cloudy. Slight chance of a shower in the SE late this afternoon and evening. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. Winds W 15 to 25 km/h turning S/SW 15 to 20 km/h during the morning then becoming light in the middle of the day. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to mid 20s.


----------



## Sliverfox

This morning is a sunny 31 going into mid 40s than dropping back into 30s   for the night.

Winter  storm is headed our way  for Christmas Eve.
Stay safe every one ,, have a  Blessed Christmas.


----------



## ProTruckDriver

Crazy weather here in Virginia Beach. In the 50's today. Christmas Eve in the 70's then dropping temperatures that night and snow.


----------



## fmdog44

72 & overcast


----------



## debodun

Not a great forecast for Christmas here:


----------



## Gemma

Not too shabby...39ºF and the sun is shining.  Suppose to receive over an inch of rain tomorrow with temps soaring in the 40's, then it will bottom out overnight with another 6" of snow and a high of 20ºF for Friday.  White Christmas for us!


----------



## chic

Sunny breezy and cold. It's just nice to see the sun though.


----------



## Tish

Another perfect day in Paradise

This morning 11°C
Today 26°C
Now 15.2°C 

Partly cloudy. Medium chance of showers in the E, most likely during this afternoon and evening. Light winds becoming W/NW 15 to 25 km/h in the morning then shifting E/SE 15 to 20 km/h during the afternoon and evening. Daytime maximum temperatures in the mid to high 20s.


----------



## MickaC

Guess what.....i'm back.
Knew i couldn't keep quiet for long. Canadian, you know.......we've had a stretch of great weather........BUT.......Winter has arrived......woke up to -20, stayed there all day,now is -26 with wind chill it's -40........should get my insulated bathing suit out. Tomorrow, ditto from today........Christmas Day -13.......then back to the deep freezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzze. So where's the delete button for Winter.


----------



## jujube

We have a cold snap predicted.  I just might have to put on some socks.


----------



## moviequeen1

its cloudy breezy with rain on/off temps near 50
the rain will change later today to snow as temps plummet


----------



## Sliverfox

Rainy 44 ,, winter storm hasn't reached  here.  Yet


----------



## debodun

Unseasonably warm until midday tomorrow, then temps will plummet. That will freeze all the melted snow and heavy rain predicted !


----------



## Pappy

57 degrees on my early morning walk. Todays high 81, then tonight it takes a nose dive 40 degrees or more. Cold Christmas for Florida this year.


----------



## debodun

Looks like one sloppy mess for the entire east coast of the U.S.  The wind is starting to kick up here, too.


----------



## Ruthanne

We are having a pretty snowfall right now..just perfect for Christmas Eve.  I only wish it wouldn't get very cold but it's predicted.


----------



## hollydolly

Absolutely Baltic... it's 36 deg f, but due to the wind it feels like it's 27 ( according to Alexa)... it definitely feels very raw... ..brrrrr!!

Took the dogs out for a walk in the park today my face nearly froze off...


----------



## Murrmurr

Sunshine, currently 43F expected to warm up to about 50F.


----------



## RadishRose

Incredibly mild today at 55 F.  Big rain storm on it's way with dangerous wind gusts and thunder, lasting until to tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## MarciKS

Cold as crap!


----------



## Tish

A cool one today.

This morning 12°C
Today 20°C
Now 13.5°C 

Cloudy. Slight chance of a light shower in the SE this morning. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. Winds E 15 to 25 km/h increasing to 20 to 30 km/h in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 17 and 25.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday,when it was a mostly cloudy rainy day,the high was 54
Last night it changed over to snow,when I looked out my bedrm window this morning around 6,I'd say we have 4 inches


----------



## hollydolly

Fffffreeezzzzing !!.....yet blue skies... !! it's 2 degrees here... but the skies are azure blue, something we often get on Christmas day.


----------



## MickaC

We've had a short spell of -20 to -26.......a little bit of snow.......the storm system that was supposed to move in on tuesday and wednesday, tired out when it got here, high winds 60/70 and little snow.
Rose from -22 last night, to -5 this morning.........nice enough out there, we probably has a big frisby game.
Forecasted nicer temps for a few days.


----------



## Pinky

It snowed overnight, we're to have freezing rain. Postponed our Xmas dinner to tomorrow, as we have to drive. Forecasting snow showers for tomorrow too, but the roads should be clear and sanded/salted.

Hubby is making us a chicken pot-pie for dinner today 

Enjoy your Christmas dinner and festivities, everyone!


----------



## Lewkat

Raining and spring like in South Jersey.


----------



## Chet

A big change in the weather. It was unseasonably warm and wet yesterday and overnight with temperature at 60F and this morning 35F after the front came through. High teens they are predicting for tonight . Got 1.5 inches of rain overnight a well. River predicted to go up and cause possible flooding in some areas.


----------



## Furryanimal

A bit cold in Wales....my sisters pond was frozen over.


----------



## Tish

Perfect 

This morning 12°C
Today 24°C
Now 14.0°C 

Partly cloudy. High chance of showers in the E, medium chance elsewhere. The chance of a thunderstorm during this afternoon and evening. Winds E/NE 15 to 20 km/h tending NW/NE in the middle of the day then tending NE in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures 21 to 27.


----------



## Pecos

We are having a cold snap. Right now it is 35F here in the southern part of South Carolina and it is going down to 20F tonight. This is very cold for our area and my wife and I are no longer conditioned for it like we were during the three winters we spent in South Korea where it really gets cold. We grabbed our heavy coats from way back in the closet.


----------



## Gemma

Never got over 22ºF (-5C) this afternoon.  Right now, it's bitterly cold.  18ºF (-8C) and with the wind chill factor, it feels like 8ºF (-14C).


----------



## Robert59

Here in Tennessee it's a temp. of 13 above zero.


----------



## Lee

Snow on the ground and I have no idea where my snow shovel is  

Those who wished for a White Christmas must live in apartments or condos


----------



## Buckeye

Saturday Morning, 6 a.m.  Here in Ohio it is 16F, with about 4 to 6 inches of snow on the ground.  I don't think I'll be taking down the outside Christmas lights today....


----------



## IrisSenior

I always wish for a White Christmas. I don't live in a condo or apartment. We are retired and plenty of time to shovel and it also burns calories so I can have MORE turkey fixings today and tomorrow and tomorrow...
p.s. It is snowing again this morning and my Christmas lights outside look great!


----------



## hollydolly

It's 44 deg here.. overcast and no wind..._.completely_ the opposite to what we have been getting warned about for the last few days .

Huge warnings been forecast for torrential rain and 70mph winds in  storm Bella... ... , so yesterday we all got everything done outside that needed doing,.. and today Zilch!! Calm..not even a breeze..


----------



## Pappy

A bit cold for Florida.  35 degrees. Cold enough to freeze my oranges off...


----------



## debodun

What a change from yesterday. Almost thirty degrees colder not to mention the wind chill.


----------



## Furryanimal

Storm Bella in progress.....rain lashing against the window as i watch NFL Saturday


----------



## ProTruckDriver

Nice cool brisk day today in Va. Beach, 42°F, Sunny, No Snow. I'm going out to get the SUV washed today.   


Gemma said:


> Never got over 22ºF (-5C) this afternoon. Right now, it's bitterly cold. 18ºF (-8C) and with the wind chill factor, it feels like 8ºF (-14C).


We can't handle that kind of weather anymore and we're from Buffalo NY.


----------



## Tish

A warm one today

Today 31°C
Tonight    20°C
Now 15.8°C 

Mostly sunny. Slight chance of a shower. The chance of a thunderstorm during this afternoon and evening. Light winds becoming NW 15 to 25 km/h in the middle of the day then tending N in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures around 30.


----------



## Gemma

ProTruckDriver said:


> Nice cool brisk day today in Va. Beach, 42°F, Sunny, No Snow. I'm going out to get the SUV washed today.
> 
> We can't handle that kind of weather anymore and we're from Buffalo NY.


Well then, you would have loved today's weather...a nice warm 14ºF for the high.  Going down into the single digits tonight.


----------



## moviequeen1

You may have heard Buffalo got alot of snow yesterday ,that is very misleading because not all areas got that much.I live right in the city,I think we got 4 inches,but with the 25-30mph winds the snow was drifting,it was cold in the 20's
At the Buffalo International airport  in Cheektowaga,NY{suburb of the city 20 min away from me} is where the snow totals are always taken,a new record  18.4 inches.Some areas south of airport and beyond did get nailed with over 2 feet of snow. It all depends how close you live to Lake Erie,winds coming off the lake makes a difference
Today's forecast will be tranquil,no snow temps in the mid 30's which will feel like a 'heat wave' LOL!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

We had quite a bit of heaving rain Wednesday and into Christmas eve in north Jersey. It's supposed to rain a couple of days this coming week. Temps will range between highs of 39 and 55, the highest on New Year's Day. Snow from our first snowstorm started clearing up a couple of days ago as temperatures rose a bit. I think we got about 6 inches.


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious sunny day but very cold... 7 deg c


----------



## mike4lorie

Sorta Sunny, Probably about -8 with a snow dusting... and frozen ponds all over the property where we got all that rain...


----------



## Tish

Another warm one

This morning 20°C
Today 29°C
Now 24.6°C

Partly cloudy. Very high chance of showers in the E, medium chance elsewhere. The chance of a thunderstorm. Winds N/NW 25 to 35 km/h tending W/NW in the morning then shifting E/SE in the late morning and afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures 21 to 31.


----------



## moviequeen1

What a difference a day makes,yesterday was p.sunny temps in the 30's
Today its cloudy with high wind warning until mid afternoon,temps in the 40's.The snow is melting


----------



## charry

Cold today 3 degrees....and raining ....


----------



## Tish

Woke up to rain this morning, I seriously give up trying to guess what to wear with the weather  

This morning 11°C
Today 19°C
Now 12.1°C

Cloudy. High chance of showers in the E, medium chance elsewhere. The chance of a thunderstorm in the N during the morning and afternoon. Winds SE 15 to 25 km/h turning E 25 to 35 km/h early in the morning. Daytime maximum temperatures between 17 and 25.


----------



## MarciKS

Might get some snow after 3 AM here. With a little ice. Should be a thrilling morning. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Tish

Another mild one , woke up to drizzle.

This morning 13°C
Today 21°C
Now 13.7°C 

Cloudy. Medium chance of showers in the E, most likely during the morning and afternoon. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. Winds E 20 to 30 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 19 and 26.


----------



## hawkdon

About 1/4 in of ice on everything, damn weather weenies
said it would warm up and melt....it didn't!!!!!!


----------



## drifter

Drizzled all day, high 50. Rain, snow tonight.


----------



## HoneyNut

Today we had a real snow finally (in Nebraska), I think it has been a couple years since we had significant snowfall.  I did some shovelling and the neighbor came over and plowed my driveway.  But then he got out and we talked for a half hour and neither of us had masks on.  We were six feet apart and outdoors but now I'm feeling anxious about it, he said several people among his family and friends have had covid.  He doesn't consider it a big deal and thinks restrictions are bad and ridiculous because people die of cancer and heart attacks (so apparently it is just fine for other people to die of covid).  I was glad to have my driveway plowed but I left feeling like my life is of no-account to people.


----------



## MarciKS

*more snow and ice coming thurs. and fri.  thankfully i'm off the weekend.*


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Lee

Light rain this morning, supposed to turn into a downpour later, must go out too, darn.


----------



## Tish

Mild one today.

Today    23°C
Tonight    13°C
Now 16.7°C

Cloudy. Slight chance of a shower. The chance of a thunderstorm in the NW during this afternoon and evening. Winds E 15 to 25 km/h increasing to 20 to 30 km/h in the late afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures 22 to 28.


----------



## MarciKS

MarciKS said:


> *more snow and ice coming thurs. and fri.  thankfully i'm off the weekend.*


*first it was 1-3 in of snow now it's 2-5. i hate these people.*


----------



## debodun

Seasonably cool, overcast and damp.


----------



## Don M.

Tonight is New Years eve, and there is a strong Ice and Sleet storm due to hit this area around midnight, and lasting till mid-morning tomorrow.  I expect tomorrows news will be filled with stories of wrecks and injuries on the highways as the drunks begin to head home.


----------



## Aneeda72

Got a little snow last night.  We have a severe drought for 2020, another reason i am glad to see it go.  It is very cold for me 17 degrees often high in the 20’s.  Can not walk outside today too slippery, too cold, windy, and just nasty.


----------



## Tish

Another mild one.

Today    22°C
Tonight    11°C
Now 16.4°C 

Cloudy. Slight chance of a shower. Winds E 25 to 35 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 19 and 25.


----------



## Lewkat

Rainy and cold down the Jersey shore.


----------



## Gemma

Cloudy & 17°F this morning.  Suppose to reach the 30's by noon with about a half inch of ice on its way.


----------



## debodun

Cold and sunny, but deteriorating by tonight with a sloppy winter mix predicted. Probably what Don M. had yesterday.


----------



## hawkdon

We got 1/2 inch ice covered now by snow, getting deeper...28 deg....whooopeeeee(not).........


----------



## Don M.

We woke up this morning to about 1/10th inch of ice covering everything.  Several hundred people in the county are reported to be without power...as the ice and fallen trees broke down power lines.  Luckily, we still have power...knock wood.  One of the neighbors called early this morning to let us know they had parked their SUV in our driveway, because they couldn't make it up the hill....I didn't even hear them out there last night.   Maybe later this afternoon, enough will melt to allow them to get their vehicle.  I went out a bit ago to put some more wood in the outdoor furnace, and it's like trying to walk on grease.


----------



## debodun

Be careful dealing with ice *especially* when it's *under snow*. That how I broke my leg in 2008.


----------



## Tish

Woke up to rain again, not complaining.

This morning 11°C
Today 22°C
Now 12.2°C

Cloudy. Medium chance of showers, most likely this evening. The chance of a thunderstorm in the NW. Winds E 15 to 25 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures 20 to 26.


----------



## Tish

Well of course it is going to rain, I just put the washing out.

Today    23°C
Tonight    15°C
Now 21.9°C

Cloudy. Very high chance of showers, most likely in the morning and afternoon. The chance of a thunderstorm. Winds E 15 to 25 km/h turning NE in the morning. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to mid 20s.


----------



## MickaC

I know all of you will be disappointed.......
Because.......
Once again........no complaining from this Canadian, this time either.
Still having a stretch of great weather.......right now, it's still +3.
We've had temps from -10 to +3.......in the last 2 weeks.
Snow flurries a couple of times.......still, not much snow.
I'm sure we'll pay for it sometime down the road.

Christmas and New Year's has come and gone.
So........
Let Spring and Summer come.......sunny, and 80 is my order.......wonder if i'll have to pay shipping on that.


----------



## debodun

What the indoor and outdoor maximum and minimum temps were at my house in 2020

Outdoor max 94, outdoor min -10.

Indoor max 87, indoor min 64


----------



## Tish

Another mild one 

Today    25°C
Tonight    15°C
Now 24.4°C 

Cloudy. Very high chance of showers. The chance of a thunderstorm, possibly severe. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to mid 20s.


----------



## MarciKS

It got to 53 here


----------



## Ruthanne

Mid to upper 30s F and will be that way all week.  Today wasn't bad, not a lot of wind--took doggie out.


----------



## MickaC

Totally awesome day today........got to to +5 and still +1.
I'm sure we're going to pay the price sometime down the road.


----------



## Don M.

After an ice and storm came through yesterday, we've been immersed in a very dense Fog today....its almost like we're on a seashore.  Visibility is probably only about 1/4 mile...very hazardous for driving.  2021 is starting out with some weird weather, here.


----------



## Ken N Tx

35 now going to 64 for the high...


----------



## katlupe

32 right now and it is just getting light out. Had snow all day yesterday and looks icy out there.


----------



## moviequeen1

cloudy here today temps in mid 30's no snow in the forecast-fine by me


----------



## Tish

It's going to be a muggy one.

Today    26°C
Tonight    15°C
Now 17.5°C 

Cloudy. High chance of showers, becoming less likely this evening. The chance of a thunderstorm. Winds E/SE 15 to 20 km/h tending NW/SW 15 to 25 km/h in the early afternoon then becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to high 20s.


----------



## MickaC

Another nice day for January........+1, a bit cooler from the nw wind.
I don't remember having such an open and mild winter.
I shiver for what yet could come........Canada you know.......never get bored with the weather......every time you look out, it's different.


----------



## Tish

A mild one.

This morning 14°C
Today 22°C
Now 15.1°C 

Partly cloudy. Medium chance of showers, most likely during this afternoon and early evening. The chance of a thunderstorm during this afternoon and early evening. Winds E/SE 25 to 35 km/h. Daytime maximum


----------



## Tish

Much the same as yesterday.

This morning 11°C
Today 20°C
Now 14.2°C

Partly cloudy. Medium chance of showers in the E this afternoon. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. Winds SE 20 to 30 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 19 and 25.


----------



## Tish

Mild one again, not complaining, I hate the heat.

Today 19°C
Tonight    11°C
Now 13.7°C 

Partly cloudy. Slight chance of a shower in the NE, near zero chance elsewhere. Winds SE 15 to 25 km/h turning E during the afternoon and evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 18 and 24.


----------



## Tish

Warming up.

Today 24°C
Tonight    10°C
Now 16.8°C 

Partly cloudy. Winds E 15 to 20 km/h becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures 23 to 28.


----------



## Gemma

Beautiful today...34ºF and plenty of sunshine.  Tonight it's suppose to be in the low teens.


----------



## Tish

A hot one today, must be that warm front catching up with us.

Today 30°C
Tonight    12°C
Now 26.7°C

Sunny. Light winds becoming E 15 to 20 km/h in the late afternoon then becoming light in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures 27 to 32.


----------



## MickaC

Still enjoying our nicer than normal weather.
Did go down to -11 last nite, but that's the coldest nite we had fo a time, now it's-3, sunny.
The only thing missing is the sun, haven't had a whole lot of sun.
Hope Mother Nature doesn't get even with us in April, May...........has happened before.
Been great weather to go out and get some extra frisbee games.....wear off some boredom.


----------



## Tish

Another warm one today.

This morning 12°C
Today 32°C
Now 15.1°C

Mostly sunny. The chance of fog in the E early this morning. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures 29 to 34.


----------



## JustBonee

Need to change the title of this thread to   2021 ......

Anyway,  we had snow on the ground  in the area last night.  Fun for the kids.


----------



## Tish

A hot one again.

This morning 16°C
Today 33°C
Now 14.9°C

Mostly sunny morning. Slight chance of a shower during this afternoon and evening. The chance of a thunderstorm during this afternoon and evening. Light winds becoming E/SE 15 to 20 km/h in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures 30 to 35.


----------



## Ken N Tx

It's 32 now going to 59..


----------



## Tish

Ooh another hot one, might have to put the Aircon on.

Today 34°C
Tonight    19°C
Now 21.1°C 

Mostly sunny morning. Medium chance of showers during this afternoon and evening. The chance of a thunderstorm during this afternoon and evening. Light winds becoming N/NE 15 to 20 km/h in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures 31 to 37.


----------



## Tish

Hot one again.

This morning 19°C
Today 34°C
Now 25.2°C

Mostly sunny. Medium chance of showers in the SE during this afternoon and evening. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. The chance of a thunderstorm in the E during this afternoon and early evening. Winds NW 25 to 35 km/h tending W in the middle of the day then becoming light in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures 30 to 35.


----------



## MickaC

Forecast was for rain, freezing rain, snow, high wind alert, warning, starting late yesterday.
Had a downpour of rain for an hour at supper time, yesterday.
Only got down to 0, last nite, cold enough to make a skating rink disaster, everywhere.
Wind forecasted was for up to 90/klm, about 60/klm now.
Very little snow yet.......blowing all to the NW.
Cooled down to -2 now.
Supposed to be enjoying this greatness today and tomorrow.
Not too much complaining.......has been a nicer than normal winter so far.


----------



## Chet

Light snow with temperature 32.4F, same temp as the inside of my refrigerator. Oh the joy.


----------



## Tish

Another Hot one.

This morning 14°C
Today 29°C
Now 10.1°C

Partly cloudy. Slight chance of a shower in the SE late this afternoon and evening. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. The chance of a thunderstorm in the SE during this afternoon and early evening. Light winds becoming W/NW 20 to 30 km/h in the morning then becoming W 30 to 45 km/h in the early afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures in the mid to high 20s.


----------



## Tish

Yay!!! A nice cool one.

This morning 9°C
Today 23°C
Now 8.8°C 

Sunny. Winds W 25 to 35 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to mid 20s.


----------



## Don M.

Cold, windy and snowing here in central Missouri.   Today is the worst weather we've had so far, this Winter.  We will probably get only 3 inches of snow, but the high wind....gusts of 40MPH, or more....makes it a miserable day to venture outdoors.


----------



## Murrmurr

Like a day in spring. Late spring! 
Praying for rain.


----------



## Tish

Perfect!

This morning 9°C
Today 26°C
Now 14.6°C 

Sunny. Winds W 15 to 25 km/h tending NE/SE 15 to 20 km/h in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to high 20s.


----------



## Tish

Another perfect day in Paradise

Today 25°C
Tonight    9°C
Now 20.6°C

Mostly sunny. Slight chance of a shower in the NE, near zero chance elsewhere. Winds E/SE 15 to 20 km/h becoming light in the middle of the day then becoming E 25 to 35 km/h in the early afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures 22 to 30.


----------



## Tish

She is warming up, supposed to reach the high 30's low 40's by the weekend.

This morning 9°C
Today 30°C
Now 12.2°C

Mostly sunny. Slight chance of a shower in the NW later tonight. Light winds becoming E/NE 15 to 20 km/h in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures around 30.


----------



## fmdog44

In the low 70s all week long


----------



## Tish

A hot one today.

This morning 16°C
Today 32°C
Now 12.3°C 

Mostly sunny. Slight chance of a shower in the N during this afternoon and early evening. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. The chance of a thunderstorm in the N during this afternoon and early evening. Winds W/NW 15 to 25 km/h becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to mid 30s.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's cold and getting colder next morning--about 30 now and tomorrow morning supposed to be 17 F.  Going to turn the heat up now.


----------



## Tish

A very hot one today, the beginning of a 3-day heatwave.

This morning 14°C
Today 36°C
Now 9.1°C

Hot and sunny. Winds NW 20 to 30 km/h tending W 15 to 25 km/h in the middle of the day then becoming light in the late afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures 32 to 38.


----------



## J.B Books

it's a balmy 7degrees F here.


----------



## Tish

Day 2 of the heatwave.

This morning  17°C
Today  37°C
Now14.9°C

Hot. Sunny morning. The chance of some fog patches in the SE early this morning. The chance of a thunderstorm in the NE during this afternoon and early evening. Winds NW 20 to 30 km/h tending W 15 to 25 km/h in the middle of the day then becoming light in the late afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures in the mid to high 30s.


----------



## Furryanimal

Outside this morning


----------



## hollydolly

A corner of my back garden 5 minutes ago...


----------



## Liberty

Its a ground fog morning, big time.  Its 60° now with a partly sunny high of around 74°.  Nice for January.


----------



## Tish

Day 3 of the heatwave.

This morning 20°C
Today 35°C
Now 12.8°C

Hot. Mostly sunny morning. The chance of a thunderstorm in the E during this afternoon and early evening. Winds NW 15 to 20 km/h becoming light in the early afternoon then becoming N/NE 15 to 20 km/h in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures 33 to 38.


----------



## hollydolly

Snow....thick snow... been snowing all day and it's still snowing now  it's dark at 9.55pm.....


----------



## Tish

Day 4 Of the heatwave, so over it.

This morning 22°C
Today 35°C
Now 25.9°C

Mostly sunny morning. Medium chance of showers late this afternoon and evening. The chance of a thunderstorm during this afternoon and evening. Winds NW 25 to 40 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to mid 30s.


----------



## J.B Books

Just waiting for  snow storm to hit right now.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

77 F today, breezy and lovely.  However, in true S GA fashion, it will rain tomorrow and by Wednesday supposed to be 55


----------



## Tish

Finally some relief

This morning 14°C
Today 21°C
Now 15.5°C 

Cloudy. High chance of showers in the E, medium chance elsewhere. Winds E/SE 30 to 45 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 18 and 26.


----------



## hollydolly

Been cold,  but sunny most of the day until 4.30pm when it got colder and dark...9.30pm now and 6deg C

Set to be quite mild until next weekend


----------



## Don M.

Beautiful here today....reached the mid 70's,  However that will be short lived, and a big Canadian cold front is due to hit the Midwest starting tomorrow, and by Thursday, we will be back in the 40's for a high.


----------



## katlupe

It is 28 degrees here this morning. Looks like the sun is coming up.


----------



## Lakeland living

-4 here this morning,  Celsius that is... a very light coating of snow still lingering.  No sun yet...very cloudy.
Still, I am pleased coffee taste great this morning....


----------



## Liberty

Nice...really nice.  Low this morning is 60°, high in low 80's.  

Supposed to get a bit cooler tomorrow with a cool front blowing through.

Dining al fresco today!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Here in northern Jersey we had a stormy weekend, heavy rains and very windy. Today (Wednesday) is supposed to be in the high 50's. Tomorrow is supposed to be 68 (real feel 65), by Friday it's supposed to dip into the mid 40's for a couple of days.


----------



## MickaC

Does the devastation never stop.
My heart goes out to all those in British Columbia.
I guess the world isn't done dishing out havoc.
PLEASE STAY SAFE.


----------



## StarSong

Our weather is simply gorgeous right now, though I do wish some rain was being projected.   
The two week forecast:


----------



## hollydolly

Today has been a glorious sunny day.. temps at 54 f... I would have taken photos today but I have just got home from appointments and shopping in the next county , and it's only an hour now until it gets dark


----------



## debodun

Overcast and damp cold - the kind of cold that isn't freezing, but just seems to get inside of you.


----------



## Sliverfox

Weather is on a roller coaster here.
Was 31 this morning ,,now 51 heading to mid 50,,maybe 60.
The cold weather moves back in tomorrow ,, rain/snow  forecast.


----------



## SmoothSeas

prefacing to say, that anything below 85-degreesf is frigid...

currently in the low 60's with a watery sun...


----------



## feywon

Been a nice Autumn, lots of sunny days only occasional cloudy ones.  But week by week both daytime highs and nighttime lows have been getting cooler/colder. We now get below freezing regularly for at least a little while several times a week. Often have frost. This time of year daughter working a 2-9 shift saves me having to get out and defrost the car i park it so sun hits it and it usually does the trick by the time i have any errands to run in village (most days check the mail at least). 

January and February are usually our coldest and snowiest months. Tho we often get light snows in December--sometimes earlier.  Not as predictable as it was even when we first moved here.


----------



## RadishRose

high 40's, partly cloudy.


----------



## RadishRose

It's 68 F and mostly sunny!!!


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## PamfromTx

62°F
74°   High
59°   Low
Rain. High 74°, Wind NNE at 16mph


----------



## debodun

Unseasonable mild for mid-November in upstate NY - 62F. Weather forecasters say it's not going to last. Temps will plummet as a cold front approaches. Other than that - intermittent sun and clouds; breezy.


----------



## Tish

Today Rain

13°C - 18°C


----------



## gloria

Cool this am like 52. early afternoon & later about 68, going to get warmer starting tomorrow with Santa Ana winds, hopefully no fires.


----------



## StarSong

gloria said:


> Cool this am like 52. early afternoon & later about 68, going to get warmer starting tomorrow with *Santa Ana winds*, hopefully no fires.


Woah!  I read your post and wondered where you are in CA, hoping my area isn't in for the same.  Checked my local forecast and there they are.


----------



## Sliverfox

A sunny but chilly 33,, may reach mid 40s  this afternoon.


----------



## gloria

StarSong said:


> Woah!  I read your post and wondered where you are in CA, hoping my area isn't in for the same.  Checked my local forecast and there they are.


I'm in Arroyo Grande , couple miles south from Pismo Beach.


----------



## Tish

Today Showers

10°C - 13°C


----------



## StarSong

gloria said:


> I'm in Arroyo Grande , couple miles south from Pismo Beach.


Love that area!  We go RV camping up there a couple of times a year.


----------



## JustBonee

2020? ...  why is this thread back up ?


----------

